# Brazil - a land of biodiversity - One photo per post



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*I would like to share with you some pictures that show how Brazil is biodiverse. Please, JUST ONE OR TWO PHOTOS PER POST, ONE OR TWO PHOTOS PER DAY AND GOOD PICS (HD) SIZE (800x600 ou 1024x768) !!!!​*
*
Please, JUST ONE OR TWO PHOTOS PER POST AND JUST GREAT PICS(HD) SIZE (800x600 ou 1024x768) AND WITH THE MAP WITH THE STATE ABOUT THE PIC !!!!​*











*
Area - Total 8 514 876.599 km ² (5th)
Population - Estimated 2009 191 480 630 inhab. (5)
Density 22 inhabitants / km ² (182)*

*The wildlife of Brazil is all the natural flora and fauna in the South American country. Home to 60% of the Amazon Rainforest, which contains more than one-third of all species in the world, Brazil is considered to have the greatest biodiversity of any country on the planet. It has the most known species of plants (55,000), freshwater fish (3000) and mammals (over 520). It also ranks third on the list of countries with the most number of bird species (1622) and fifth with the most reptile species (468). Approximately two-thirds of all species worldwide are found in tropical areas, often coinciding with developing countries such as Brazil. Brazil is second only to Indonesia as the country with the most endemic species.*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada Diamantina*

*Chapada Diamantina

The Chapada Diamantina is a region of mountains, located in the center of the Brazilian state of Bahia, Northeast Region*

*Bahia State*


















por Andras Jancsik​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maragogi

municipality in the Brazilian state of Alagoas, Northeast Region

Alagoas


















por andregcesa 
​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Francisco de Paula*

*São Joaquim - State of Santa Catarina










Bode Morto









*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra do Corvo Branco*

*Serra do Corvo Branco

It is one of the mountains of Santa Catarina state, located in the southern state in Urubici, Southern Region


Santa Catarina


















por meirelesevandro​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Morro da Baleia*

*Morro da Baleia

Chapada do Veadeiros, State of Goias - Midwest Region

Goiás









Área - 340.086,698 km² 









por raizdedois​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra da Mantiqueira


Mountain located in Cruzeiro, Sao Paulo, Southeast Region

São Paulo









Área - 248.209,426 km² 










por Mário Negão​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Porto de Galinhas

Located in the south of Pernambuco State, Northeast Region

















*


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

C'mon. 

Let's give Brasil the place it deserves. Thank you.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Monte Roraima

locate - Roraima State, Northern Region, on the border with Venezuela and Guyana. 2739 meters.


















by EXBR 's Pictures

Monte Roraima is one of a hilly terrain with hundreds of other mountains and hills called Tepuis located south of Venezuela (area scalable), extreme northern Brazil and western Guyana constituting the triple border. It is located in the Sierra de Pacaraima, is the highest point of Guyana, and the tenth largest rock formation Brazil, with an altitude of 2739.30 meters.

The Roraima stands out for having unique characteristics. Estimated to have risen more than 2 billion years, during which even the continents had separated and have acquired so today. One of the peculiarities that differentiate it from most other mountains is that resemble a huge "table", ie its top is flat (and has about 90 km long). Also, drain the hill million liters of water forming several waterfalls, in Venezuela the Indians call it the "mother of waters."
*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gruta da Lagoa Azul

It is located in the municipality of Bonito, in Mato Grosso do Sul, Midwest Region

















*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sonho Verde Beach

Alagoas State, northeast Region


















por Leo.Villanova​*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing pics Lucasjss... plz, keep posting.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Geoce said:


> Amazing pics Lucasjss... plz, keep posting.


Thanks Geoce... I hope to get keep posting


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Joaquim

Santa Catarina State, Southern Region.

Santa Catarina


















Forum - Brasil abaixo de zero*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iguaçu Falls (Cataratas do Iguaçu)

It's on Foz do Iguaçu, Parana State, Southern Region


















por Burrard-Lucas Photography *​


----------



## JRinSoCal (Sep 21, 2005)

Brazil is one of the most amazing and exotic places on the planet. Please keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Atol Das Rocas

Atol das Rocas is an atoll in the Atlantic Ocean, belonging to the Brazilian State of Rio Grande do Norte, northeast Region
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Francisco de Paula

Brazilian municipality in Rio Grande do Sul, South Region

Rio Grande do Sul


















por Eduardo Amorim 
*​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Brasil! :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Monte Caburaí (Amazon rainforest)

is the most setrentrional of Brazil in Roraima State, Northern Region. 1.465 meters









por JPavani 









*​


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Magnificent photos!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Febo said:


> Magnificent photos!!


Thanks My friend!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jalapão National Park (Table Mountains)

Jalapão is a state park in eastern Tocantins, North Region, Brazil, about 250 kilometers from the Tocantins capital, Palmas. It occupies 34,000 km2, making it the largest state park in Tocantins. The region is considered one of the biggest attractions of the cerrado, a tropical savanna ecoregion of Brazil, and has increasingly received interest among adventure tourism and ecotourism fans.

The vegetation is predominantly savannas, cut off by a web of rivers, streams and creeks.

State Of Tocantins


















por liwidera​*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Abismo Anhumas, Bonito.

A Big Cave In Bonito, Mato Grosso do Sul, Midwest Region.

State of Mato Grosso do Sul


















por ronymaier1963 *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Subtropical (temperate) Forest in Cambará do Sul

Cambará do Sul, State of Rio Grande do Sul


















por Luana Baltoré 
*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*From Rio Grande do Sul to Rio grande do Norte​*
*A Beach in Rio Grande do Norte

State of Rio Grande do Norte

















por Eduardo Loureiro*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jericoacoara Beach

It's a beach in the municipality of Jericoacoara, Ceara state, northeastern region.

State of Ceará


















por whl.travel *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

edit.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Aquário Encantado (Enchanted Aquarius/River)

District of Coqueiral, Nobres City, Mato Grosso.

State of Mato Grosso


















por Vini Mania 

*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suset over Ouro Preto


Ouro Preto is a former colonial mining town located in the Serra do Espinhaço mountains and designated a World Heritage Site by UNESCO because of its outstanding Baroque architecture.

Ouro Preto is a colonial city in Minas Gerais

State of Minas Gerais


















por Frans Harren *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lençóis Maranhenses

The Lençóis Maranhenses National Park (Parque Nacional dos Lençóis Maranhenses) is located in Maranhão state, in northeastern Brazil, just east of the Baía de São José, between 02º19’—02º45’ S and 42º44’—43º29’ W. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete sand dunes. It encompasses roughly 1000 square kilometers, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation. The park was created on June 2, 1981. 

State of Maranhão


















por simonezgeo *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cabo de Santo Agostinho

Cabo de Santo Agostinho (Cape of Saint Augustine) is 35 km south of the city of Recife, Pernambuco, Brazil. Although the official Portuguese discovery of Brazil was by Pedro Cabral on April 21, 1500, some historians believe that Vicente Yáñez Pinzón already had set anchor in a bay in Cabo de Santo Agostinho on January 26, 1500

State of Pernambuco


















por medeiros.rafa *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Onça Pintada and Onça Negra!!










por Gustavo Lima Niemeyer and por Nessa!!! *​


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

Bellisimas fotos, bellisimos paisajes, bellisimo pais!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Araucárias - Serra Catarinense (Subtropical Forest)

State of Santa Catarina


















por FOTONICO.BR *​


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

proud


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

thicken said:


> proud


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara

Serra da Capivara National Park is a national park in the north east of Brazil. It has many prehistoric paintings. The park was created to protect the prehistoric artifacts and paintings found there.
The area has the largest concentration of prehistoric small farms in the Americas (North, Central and South). Scientific studies confirm that the Capivara mountain range was densely populated in prehistoric periods.

State of Piauí


















por Lygia Nery 









por pedro_léo 

Pinturas Rupestres









por pedro_léo 









por pedro_léo 









por pedro_léo 









por simonezgeo *​


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, and this park is unbelievably nice!

I am from 3 different countries, but I mainly come from Turkish decent, and I'm a nomad, move from one country to the next until I find a country that I like to spend the rest of my life in


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*SUCURI*









por Emir Filho​


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Jalapão - Tocantins*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

* Alagoas - Maragogi*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

* Parque Aparados da Serra - Rio Grande do Sul*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ilha Bela - Litoral norte de São Paulo*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice beachs and awesome Sierra da Capivara. Regards.*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Maragogi and Ilha Bela are amazing.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Coqueirinho

State of Paraíba


















por italo Rodrigues 
​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tabatinga Beach

State of Paraíba


















por Murucutú ​*


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Morro dos Ventos - Chapada dos Guimarães

State of Mato Grosso


















por Jeff Belmonte *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Paty Valley - Chapada Diamantina

State of Bahia


















por Manu Cantuária *​


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ Chapada Diamantina is pretty nice place to chill out.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Escarpadas do lago, Capitólio

State od Minas Gerais










Capitólio


















por sergioavelino *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Barra Grande, Alagoas

State of Alagoas


















por George Hamilton Paes Barreto​*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Amazonia​*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ceará *
*Canoa Quebrada*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ceará
Jericoacoara*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Espirito Santo
Marataizes*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Mato Grosso do Sul
Bonito e Jardim​*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro
Angra dos Reis​*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro
Parque do Itatiaia*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bonito is so nice.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm speechless, so much beauty and greenery kay:.


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*São Paulo *
*Brotas* 

é a capital dos esportes de aventura, como rafting, canoagem, rapel, mountain bike, trekking, arborismo, exploração de Cavernas, etc..


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Sao Paulo*
*São Bento do Sapucai*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

*São Paulo
São Sebastião*​


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Amazing pictures, even for me, brazilian!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Campos do Jordão

State of São Paulo


















por Caio Novaes *​


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics! :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*CAATINGA - BRASIL









por Felipe Aguillar *​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Unbelievable photos! Almost impossible to compete with this! Many thanks!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*ARRAIAL DO CABO









por Stanley Wagner *​


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

What a country!!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice scenery. 
Not only the land is beautiful, but the girls too!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Campos do Jordão definitely worths a visit, seems to be a very unique place in Brasil.



A_Hamshari said:


> Very nice scenery.
> Not only the land is beautiful, *but the girls too*!


Ídem .


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Campos do Jordão


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

I love my country.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lençois Maranhenses!!


































*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Morro do Açu

State of Rio de Janeiro

















Por Daniel Valle​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cânion Fortaleza - Rio Grande do Sul

State of Rio Grande do Sul

















por Mark A. Vargas​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio Grande do Sul

state of Rio Grande do Sul

















por Eduardo Amorim *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cerrado Biome









*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Onça Parda - Pantanal Biome - Mato Grosso

State of Mato Grosso


















por Edir Manzano *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sunshine in Pantanal - Mato Grosso


















por macps (away) *​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Municipal Theater of São Paulo



















por Antonio Carlos Castejón​*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Unbelievable beauty on display here. Brazil is truly blessed in so many ways.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank u So Much Parisian Girl!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

You're very welcome, lucasjss!!!! 

Keep the wonderful photos coming please!! :tongue2:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Teresópolis - 1000 post 

State of Rio de Janeiro


















por Rafael Costa ;D *​


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

*Paty Valley - Chapada Diamantina *

State of Bahia
















Flickr: spencer_stoner









Flickr: spencer_stoner


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

No-matter how many times you look at this incredible landscape it still takes your breath away every time..


----------



## IvonnePT (Oct 25, 2009)

*São Francisco de Paula - RS*

Conifers standing out with it Beautiful branches




































Winter in Southern Brazil







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratulations! I am sure thet these pictures are showing that Brazil is not only beaches and carnival! Are the best I have ever seen....


----------



## gcaips (Feb 18, 2010)

i have a suggestion: you could post photos of the cities as they have their own biodiversity too. :lol:


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful places!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

next


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Antunes Beach - State of Alagoas
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Diamantina
















*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG, this is just out of this world! :drool:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Rio(river) Quente - State of Goiás


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the cystal waters of that river and the beautiful town from above.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Love the cystal waters of that river and the beautiful town from above.


Thanks Herbie


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing country


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pico do Paraná

Elevation 1,877 m









por Diego F. Gonçalves 







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Santana do Livramento

State fo Rio Grande do Sul









por Fabian Ribeiro 







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maceió - Alagoas
















*


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great Updates!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*AMAZÔNIA - BRASIL







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Guimarães - State of Mato grosso
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Monte Verde City - State of Minas Gerais



















*​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lucasjss said:


> *Pico do Paraná
> 
> Elevation 1,877 m
> 
> ...


is the highest point in the state of Parana? não tinha visto essa galeria ainda :doh:kay:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I always liked the way the mountains of the east of the continent, the one that are located within brazil look so different, but not less stunning than it's cousin, the Andes. It's very exotic.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Arpels said:


> is the highest point in the state of Parana? não tinha visto essa galeria ainda :doh:kay:


Yeah, it is. Its the highest point of Southern Region.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> I always liked the way the mountains of the east of the continent, the one that are located within brazil look so different, but not less stunning than it's cousin, the Andes. It's very exotic.


Thank you so much Herbie.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

next. >


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*A storm coming to the Table mountains in Jalapão - State of Tocantins
















*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Beatiful =D amazes me


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Paulo City









por Carlos Alkmin​*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

oh são paulo how i love you =D


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Jalapao needs to be more famous!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> oh são paulo how i love you =D


I love too!! 



Febo said:


> Jalapao needs to be more famous!!


Thanks Feto! I agree with you!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Apiai - State of São Paulo
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Poço encantado - Enchanted Well - State of Maranhão

















*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ponta de carneiros - State of Pernambuco
















*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

pernambuco is a wonderful place omgosh


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Bombinhas*

*Santa Catarina*


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Planalto Serrano*

*Santa Catarina*


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Curitiba*

*Paraná*


















_por MauroChagasFotógrafo_​


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Barriga-Verde said:


> *Planalto Serrano*
> 
> *Santa Catarina*


Wow, lots of snow there!! How far is that location from the coast?


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

^^
100-150 km away from the coast, and from 800 to 1800 meters higher.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Anitápolis*

*Santa Catarina*






























(50 km away from the coast and 460 meters above sea level)​


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Laranjeiras (Balneário Camboriú)

Santa Catarina*


















_por Rafael Costa ;D_​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

haha at the same staate of Santa Catarina wonderful beaches and cold snowy mountians =D a nice state


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Pics Barriga verde!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

next >>>>


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

nice place for a city =D


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Very beautiful this landscape
In the background you see the Pico Forno Grande in Castelo city.:lol:

*Venda Nova do Imigrante - State of Espirito Santo* 









Vn PHeter​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Castelo, state of Espirito Santo - Brasil


















descubracastelo.com.br​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

hehe let's promote Espirito santos


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*PIRANHAS - STATE OF ALAGOAS*










terraalagoana​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Lovely town !


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curitibanos - State of Santa Catarina









por Marco Lucini 







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Brasília*









por m.cavalcanti


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Marumbi - State of Paraná

















*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pelotas - State of Rio Grande do Sul









por Eduardo Amorim 








​*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

that pic of pelotas remind me portugal


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco









por helvio1979 







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*canyon fortaleza - State of Rio Grande do Sul









por simonezgeo 









*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pantanal biome - State of Mato Grosso










Visit Brasil







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Barra de São Miguel - State of Alagoas









crisॐschmidt







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Lovely town !


Thanks


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> that pic of pelotas remind me portugal


Really?? it's sounds good!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

lucasjss said:


> Really?? it's sounds good!


Yeah that remind me portugal at summer I've been there 2 years ago^^


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> Yeah that remind me portugal at summer I've been there 2 years ago^^


Oh Good!! Thank you so much for the comments


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

>>>>>>>>


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro - State of Rio de Janeiro*









Por Luiz Felipe Castro​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Rio the best skyline of the world


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> Rio the best skyline of the world


Will be better in 5 years later


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Paraty Bay - State of Rio de Janeiro
















*


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

lucasjss said:


> Brazil is considered to have the greatest biodiversity of any country on the planet.


Is this a Brazilian fetish? To put "Brazil" and "most" or "greatest" or "best" in the same sentence? You sound like people from the US! hno:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Larmey said:


> Is this a Brazilian fetish? To put "Brazil" and "most" or "greatest" or "best" in the same sentence? You sound like people from the US! hno:


actually no, this word here is because of the natural diversity that Brazil has, and for having the largest number of species of plants, freshwater fish and mammals on the planet.


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

lucasjss said:


> actually no, this word here is because of the natural diversity that Brazil has, and for having the largest number of species of plants, freshwater fish and mammals on the planet.


hno:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Larmey said:


> Is this a Brazilian fetish? To put "Brazil" and "most" or "greatest" or "best" in the same sentence? You sound like people from the US! hno:


Could you possibly be a worse troll? Will someone please put this one out of our misery?






nice Brazil pics, BTW!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Larmey said:


> hno:


what??


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

desertpunk said:


> Could you possibly be a worse troll? Will someone please put this one out of our misery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Recife









Vi​*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

that pic of recife is almost european place hahah really really beatiful


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photo alright. Love these cobble streets.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lapinha da Serra - State of Minas Gerais









flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Teresópolis and Petrópolis - State of Rio de Janeiro









flickr








*​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the peack in the distance is the finger of God:?


----------



## pinguinito (Jun 10, 2010)

Well selected this images, i'll use Barra Grande, like wallpaper.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Arpels said:


> the peack in the distance is the finger of God:?


I don't think so



pinguinito said:


> Well selected this images, i'll use Barra Grande, like wallpaper.


It' a beautiful place!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Parrachos de Maragogi - State of Alagoas

















*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pelotas - State of Rio Grande do Sul









FLICKR








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Guimarães - State of Mato Grosso









flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serras In Espírito Santo State









flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Parrachos de Maracajaú - State of Rio Grande do Norte









flickr







*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing shots! :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*ARAMANAI BEACH - State of Pará - amazon rainforest









flickr








​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

tonyssa said:


> Amazing shots! :cheers:


Thanks Tony


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Palácio Quitandinha - Petrópolis - State of Rio de Janeiro









flickr







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japaratinga - State of Alagoas
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Castro - State of Paraná









flickr







*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Brazil has it all! Amazing photos! :drool:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Brazil has it all! Amazing photos! :drool:


Thanks so much Parisian Girl!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cachoeira da Fumaça - State of Bahia









flickr







*


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ What the... Where has all the water gone/ is going to??? Amazing! Brazil is pure charm...


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

scorpiogenius said:


> ^^ What the... Where has all the water gone/ is going to??? Amazing! Brazil is pure charm...


It is a mystery. my friend. 

Here, another pic


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Morro Branco - State of Ceará









flickr







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*State of Amapá in Amazon Region









flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bom Jardim da Serra - State of Santa Catarina









flickr







*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> Thanks so much Parisian Girl!


Very welcome, lucasjss! 

These waterfall shots are unreal! Hard to put into words such beauty.. 

Strange how the water seems to disappear though . . . just a small pool at the bottom.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Very welcome, lucasjss!
> 
> These waterfall shots are unreal! Hard to put into words such beauty..
> 
> Strange how the water seems to disappear though . . . just a small pool at the bottom.


Next Page i will put just for you a waterfall Pic!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Joaquim - State of Santa Catarina
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*National Congress - Brasília - Federal District









AlexSven








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas









panoramio - marciowr







*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Paradise :drool:


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Paradise :drool:


Hahaha this is normal in Brazil, we have a LOT, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of paradises in our most 8.000km of coast and in our big rivers.
If you like beach, come to Brazil NOW.

People say: Im going to Caribe, Im going to Hawaii... It's funny because here people say: im going to litoral xD.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Oh My God!!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

caduroxbr said:


> Hahaha this is normal in Brazil, we have a LOT, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of paradises in our most 8.000km of coast and in our big rivers.
> If you like beach, come to Brazil NOW.
> 
> People say: Im going to Caribe, Im going to Hawaii... It's funny because here people say: im going to litoral xD.


Oh I totally agree! I've been admiring your country for many years now and it still never ceases to amaze me. It's unique in the world. I could easily live very content near a beach like this for many years and just live a quite and peaceful life. 

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Np xD, you and all are welcome here!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you so MuchParisian Girl, caduroxbr and Cauê!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Catimbau Valley - State of Pernambuco​*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozartsouto/2288977581


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Catimbau Valley OMG.
NICE VIEW.
This is the best brazilian non-urban thread in international forums


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

caduroxbr said:


> Catimbau Valley OMG.
> NICE VIEW.
> This is the best brazilian non-urban thread in international forums


thanks man, keep visiting here and comment.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Municipal Theater - Rio de Janeiro









Mário Marques







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia do Amor (Love Beach) - State of Rio Grande do Norte









panoramio - thyrone







*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

que amor de praia


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Arpels said:


> que amor de praia


Thanks man!

ps: e põe amor nessa praia hein!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Amazon Forest in Parauapebas - State of Pará









Ataliba Coelho - panoramio







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Goiania
















*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

>>>>>


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio Sacre (River Sacre) - State of Mato Grosso










Edson Walter Cavalar… - panoramio







*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ :drool:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ :drool:


Thanks Parisian Girl!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Açude Cedro (Cedro dam) - State of Ceará









panoramio - Krewinkel-Terto de A…







*


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

What a wonderful thread! Congratulations! :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> Thanks Parisian Girl!


Welcome, lucasjss! I'm loving it all here!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ the last pic is AMAZING


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Parisian Girl i'm so happy that u are loving everythin  keep visiting
Jorge M and brazilteen thank you and i hope thate you keep visiting this thread too.!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Petrópolis - State of Rio de janeiro









javi.muniain








*​


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm out of breath.

Fantastic thread, lucasjss!


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

*Trancoso - State of Bahia










por Alles Trade Editora *​


----------



## Arthur* (Jun 29, 2010)

Astonishing!:banana:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow Great Pic Pirulitokun.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Santos - State of São Paulo









rosanemacedonio







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Monte Roraima - State of Roraima

















​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São José dos Ausentes - State of Rio Grande do Sul









leandro.gabrieli







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lagoa Azul - State of Ceará









Ivens Riboldi









*​


----------



## R. Zarco (Aug 14, 2010)

Isn't Madagascar?

Great thread and photos!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

R. Zarco said:


> Isn't Madagascar?
> 
> Great thread and photos!


No, It's Jericoacoara, State of Ceara in Brasil


----------



## R. Zarco (Aug 14, 2010)

^^No, the most biodiverse country?


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

R. Zarco said:


> ^^No, the most biodiverse country?


from what I read, is Brazil for the number of species of animals and plants here.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ponta dos Carneiros - State of Pernambuco










Miguel Igreja - panoramio







*


----------



## Jeff Portella (Jun 19, 2010)

No, the most biodiverse country is Brasil.


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, according to the "Conservation International" Brazil is the most biodiverse especially about plants,mamals and fishs from rivers.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belém - State of Pará (Amazon Region)*









Por Francieli Rebelatto, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

wonderful belém ive never been there...someday id like to go from belém to manaus by booat looks a very intersting experience


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks my friend and this probably is a amazing experience!! ^^
*
Pico dos Marins - State of São Paulo









lucas climber, flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canto Grande - State of Santa Catarina









Diego F. G.








​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cachoeira da Fumacinha (Fumacinha's waterfall) - State of Bahia









Michael Strugale







*


----------



## hannah_banana (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it has to be one of the most biodiverse with the Amazon.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> Parisian Girl i'm so happy that u are loving everythin  keep visiting


Will do! Fantastic thread, lucasjss! :cheers:

Hope to see many photos of Manaus/Amazonas here in the future, as it's one of my favourite cities/states in Brazil.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Poço Azul - State of Bahia









Fred Schinke








​*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

gorgeus cave :drool:


----------



## E^lo (Aug 18, 2010)

Wonderful Brazil :drool:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Tito (Nov 11, 2007)

*Gruta do Talhado (Canyons de Xingó) - State of Sergipe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikeamerica/4815626542







*


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

the best thread about brazilian landscapes, by far!!!! great pics and great job.. :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Arpels, E^lo, Tony and Joao Pedro - Fortal, i hope you keep visiting  and thank you so so much Tito for this amazing Pic!!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

go go go more more more!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

lucasjss said:


> *Canto Grande - State of Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

:drool:​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Near Florianópolis - State of Santa Catarina









BikeAmérica








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Curitiba - State of Paraná*










_DougEureka - Flickr_


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Alto Paraíso - State of Goiás









[email protected]








*​


----------



## marceloffbh (Jul 27, 2009)

I love this country! Brasil has an unique biodiversity and it is one of the most beautiful places in the earth. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Thanks  

*Cataratas do Iguaçu - State of Paraná









Jaburte








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Teles Pires river - State of Pará









marciojorge537







*


----------



## sevlarievlis (Jul 21, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> from what I read, is Brazil for the number of species of animals and plants here.


That's the answer: http://www.wildlifeextra.com/go/news/diversity#cr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! It's very difficult not to love amazing Brazil!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

The most beautiful natural monument is located in this country. The amazon river and its rainforest. I love it. Gave me shivers when I visited it.


----------



## JoãoVR (Jan 21, 2007)

beautiful landscapes, post photos of the inhabitants of each region as well ...


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

sevlarievlis said:


> That's the answer: http://www.wildlifeextra.com/go/news/diversity#cr


Thanks for the link sevlarievlis 



Parisian Girl said:


> WOW! It's very difficult not to love amazing Brazil!


Thanks again Parisian Girl, keep visiting 



JoãoVR said:


> beautiful landscapes, post photos of the inhabitants of each region as well ...


Hum, great Idea, i will try!! thanks 



Chainedwolf said:


> The most beautiful natural monument is located in this country. The amazon river and its rainforest. I love it. Gave me shivers when I visited it.


I want so much to visit It!! It's a dream, i will do and I agree with you. Thanks


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Teatro Amazonas (Amazon Theatre), Manaus - State of Amazonas









por VitalySky flickr








​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra do Picote - State of Pernambuco









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4524263932_9391190511_b.jpg







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia das Conchas (Conchas Beach) in Cabo Frio - State of Rio de Janeiro









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4920081309_e7bc455532_b.jpg








​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Francisco de Paula - State of Rio Grande do Sul









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4881335738_8b608f8a71_b.jpg







*


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a question: is Manaus a beautiful city? Or is it just a chaotic and ugly one with a beautiful surroundings?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Chainedwolf said:


> I have a question: is Manaus a beautiful city? Or is it just a chaotic and ugly one with a beautiful surroundings?


Yes it is beatiful but as every brazilain city it has your caotic and ugly places...the port zone of manaus for example has beatiful old buildings but a lot of people and busy street commerce.....but ponta negra is a wonderful district of the city.....the opera is a nice place...the old bridge many beatiful places too...and the awsome rainforest just next to a 2 million people city


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> Yes it is beatiful but as every brazilain city it has your caotic and ugly places...the port zone of manaus for example has beatiful old buildings but a lot of people and busy street commerce.....but ponta negra is a wonderful district of the city.....the opera is a nice place...the old bridge many beatiful places too...and the awsome rainforest just next to a 2 million people city


I Agree with him.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Great new pics, Lucas!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> Yes it is beatiful but as every brazilain city it has your caotic and ugly places...the port zone of manaus for example has beatiful old buildings but a lot of people and busy street commerce.....but ponta negra is a wonderful district of the city.....the opera is a nice place...the old bridge many beatiful places too...and the awsome rainforest just next to a 2 million people city


Well, do you have some pics? Or is there a thread for Manaus? 2 years ago I went to the Brasilian-Colombian-Peruvian border in the amazon and I was going to go to Manaus but unfortunately did not have time.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*I DID I THREAD OF MANAUS ONCE HAHA YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1154971&highlight= that is it 3 page sof pictures of manaus


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that shot of the Teatro Amazonas (Amazon Theatre), Manaus. 

I remember seeing a Russian orchestra playing here on a tv programme once. They mentioned that some of them were even married to local women/men from Manaus.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cachoeira do Fraga (Fraga waterfall) - State of Bahia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/strugale/


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fortaleza - State of Ceará









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luis_lopes/4936503901/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Joaquim - State of Santa Catarina









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4879579628/sizes/l/in/photostream/








​*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I love the amazing differences from Fortlaeza nd São Joaquim!!!!!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> *I DID I THREAD OF MANAUS ONCE HAHA YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1154971&highlight= that is it 3 page sof pictures of manaus


Obrigado


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

did u like? ^^


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> I love the amazing differences from Fortlaeza nd São Joaquim!!!!!


Yeah, i loved it too!! Thanks!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pico do Paraná - State of Paraná









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersonclimbing/4933708340/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Paulo









JAIRO BD







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Carneiro - State of Pernambuco









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_carolina_campos/4504030634/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ouro Preto - State of Minas Gerais









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4474598113/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/







*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

HAHA....São Paulo.....and banespa tower our little empire state


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

lucasjss said:


> *Carneiro - State of Pernambuco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que linda!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks ^^ 

*Jericoacoara - State of Ceará









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_carolina_campos/1113055864/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Imbassai - State of Bahia









Carolinnnn







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cascata do Caracol - State of Rio Grande do Sul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4908723085/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> HAHA....São Paulo.....and banespa tower our little empire state


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

>>>>>>


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia da Pipa (Pipa Beach) - State of Rio grande do Norte









Visit Brasil








​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra da Canastra - State of Minas Gerais









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulinepepe/4045387760/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vale do Patty (Patty Valley)- State of Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tainadelnegri/2590349772/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ferradura Valley - State of Rio Grande do Sul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maddbr/4676748296/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vila Velha - State of Espirito Santo*










SSodre


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Vila Velha.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Brasil is amazing, i love that landscapes


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Geoce said:


> Great Vila Velha.


Thanks Geoce 



Lans said:


> Brasil is amazing, i love that landscapes


Thanks so much Lans!! =D


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ilha Grande in Angra dos Reis - State of Rio de Janeiro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelojose/5002373375/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia do Sargi (Sargi Beach) - Bahia










João Ebone









*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serras of Pouso Redondo - State of Santa Catarina









-isabelle

This winter in august - Pouso Redondo










http://eeblj1001contos.blogspot.com/2010/08/neve-entre-os-municipios-de-curitibanos.html








*​


----------



## filipe.coutinho (Jun 25, 2009)

This is an awesome thread! It always inspire me to travel inside the country.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Wonderful! kay:


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Ilha Grande - State of Rio de Janeiro*










Por E.Zin Flickr.com







​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Lençóis Maranhenses - State of Maranhão*








Por e_vieira flickr.com


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Urubici - State of Santa Catarina*








​
Por Cincinatto Lui flickr.com


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG!
Urubici...just beautiful


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL SCENES!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> ^^ Thanks Parisian Girl!!
> you are a lovely girl!!


Well, I do try, lucasjss!  :cheers:

Incredible shots once again! Sargi beach, Bahia, is just out of this world! _Huge_ as well! Nice long walk huh..


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Alex for those Pics and to post like i did. =D



filipe.coutinho said:


> This is an awesome thread! It always inspire me to travel inside the country.


Thanks Filipe. Its would be awesome to do a travel inside the country, I would love too!!



Askario said:


> Wonderful! kay:


=D Thanks



Pirulitokun said:


> OMG!
> Urubici...just beautiful


Thanks Man, Uribici is really amazing!!



hdcm7 said:


> BEAUTIFUL SCENES!!!


Thanks 



Parisian Girl said:


> Well, I do try, lucasjss!  :cheers:
> 
> Incredible shots once again! Sargi beach, Bahia, is just out of this world! _Huge_ as well! Nice long walk huh..


So, you Try very well PG 

And Thank you so much again. I agree with you about Sargi Beach, its like a paradise!! =D


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Icapuí - State of Ceará









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonezgeo/5069348417/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Salobra River in Bom Jardim - State of Mato Grosso









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabianoallex/5079774682/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I wanted to live in ths house above in Icapuí =O


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

english translation please!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

lucasjss said:


> *Salobra River in Bom Jardim - State of Mato Grosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So clean ... so nice... bravo!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Enabulele (Oct 17, 2010)

Brazil is a first world class... I love Brazilians!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Amazing thread!

Brazil have so many beautiful and diverse landscapes! Not only the Amazon rain forest as some people think...


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Amazonas River - State of Amazonas*










simonez flickr.com


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Ouro Preto - State of Minas Gerais*










lucaaaa flickr.com


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Rio do Rastro - State of Santa Catarina*










Moama SC flickr.com


----------



## mithun_chakroborty (Oct 16, 2010)

Love and greetings to thread contributor lucas and others from India...You have an absolutely stunning and stupefyingly beautiful country there


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

What happened to my posts from yesterday in this thread?


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> What happened to my posts from yesterday in this thread?


Eu acho que foram apagados por que não estão de acordo com as regras do Thread.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you can repost them but make sure that you put down 'taken by me' beside each photo if those are your 'self make' images. If not, we need the names of whoever took those photos or the direct link to them.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ But those two photos were taken by meeee!!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Then give credit to yourself by writing down* 'By me'* under the photos!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

OK!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Jericoacoara National Park (State of Ceará)​*



















(Photo taken by me, in 2007)​


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Piúma - ES*​
Panoramic of Piúma:
http://www.brasil-turismo.com/imagens/piuma-gr.jpg








_by Brasil Turismo_


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Pancas - ES* 










_by Marcio Carreiro_


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Cachoeira Itapemirim - ES*









by Jorgemar de A. Alves


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Pedra Azul - Domingo Martins, ES*









_by Pedro Carvalho_


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Santa Teresa - ES*​
Santa Teresa is also called "Hummingbird of the Espírito Santo", thanks to the abundance of these birds in the region and especially for being the birthplace and lived scientist Augusto Ruschi - a pioneer in research with hummingbirds. The city has one of the most exuberant biodiversity in the world, and is surrounded by mountains in the mountainous region of Espírito Santo, with about 40% of its territory consists of the Atlantic Forest. The city is considered the cradle of Italian immigration in Brazil, being the first city founded by Italian immigrants in Brazil.









_by Madeira Viagens Culturais_


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Santa Teresa - ES*









http://www.sitiocanaa.com.br/santateresa.htm


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

* Ilha do Cardoso - SP *​
Ilha do Cardoso (Cardoso Island) is an island belonging to the city of Cananéia, São Paulo, Brazil. It is the southernmost point of the state of São Paulo, near the border with the state of Paraná. The island forms a State Park, called Parque Estadual da Ilha do Cardoso (Cardoso Island State Park). 
In the picture, the Praia da Laje (Laje Beach).









_por André Alécio C. Rodrigues_


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Guaraqueçaba - PR*​
Guaraqueçaba is the easternmost city in the Brazilian state of Paraná, and one of the few coastal cities of the state. The short Ararapira River marks the border with São Paulo.









_by Plinio Fasolo_ (popa.com.br)


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Guaraqueçaba - PR*










_by Plinio Fasolo_ (popa.com.br)


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Paranapiacaba*​
Paranapiacaba is a village and a district of the municipality of Santo André in Brazil (state of São Paulo). It came up originally as a residence for the staff of the English company of São Paulo Railway trains - the railway that allowed the transport of cargo and people from inside Paulista to the port of Santos, and vice versa. 
The word paranapiacaba means "where you will find the sea" in Tupi-Guarani.









_by Sergio Trindade _(from Picasa)


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Paranapiacaba - SP*​
Fog fall down in Paranapiacaba street:









_by Sergio Trindade_ (from Picasa)


----------



## Cucaracha (Nov 5, 2010)

*Itatiaia National Park*
22°22′47″S 44°39′40″W

Itatiaia is the oldest national park in Brazil, created in 1932. It is located almost at the borders between the states of São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Minas Gerais, and it is part of the Mantiqueira mountain range.









_Thiago Sanna_ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thiagosilva/2964627668/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

wonderful country, wonderful nature :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Campos dos Jordão - State of São Paulo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thiagosilva/2769043271/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São João Del Rei - State of Minas Gerais









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5163537851/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/







*


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Railway São João Del Rei-Tiradentes -MG*​
The Estrada de Ferro Oeste de Minas that currently connects Sao Joao del Rei - Tiradentes was inaugurated in 1881 with the presence of Emperor Dom Pedro II, running uninterrupted until today. The line was built in gauge of 76 cm. The train is pulled by steam locomotives popularly known as "Maria Fumça (Smokey Mary)". There are examples of late nineteenth century, but that circulate are the locomotives of the early twentieth century. The EFOM already has 720 km on gauge of 76 cm. Today only the stretch of 12 km linking Sao Joao del Rei Tiradentes is running.









http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Tiradentes - MG*









_from Wikipedia_


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Serra do Lopo - MG*









http://etrilhas.com/roteiros/extrema-mg/


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Parque Cachoeira da Fumaça - ES*









http://paisagenscapixabas.blogspot.com


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

*Parque Nacional do Caparaó - MG/ES*​
Caparaó National Park is a park located on the border between Minas Gerais and Espírito Santo states in Brazil.Pico da Bandeira, one of the highest mountains in Brazil, is located there.It is clearly visible in this satellite photo as a dark green area.
The park is one of many to protect Mata Atlantica, the Atlantic Rain Forest.









by Baixaki.com.br


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio de Contas - State of Bahia









Jardim.Julia







*


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra da Capivara - State of Piaui









Cristina Sakai







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*City of São Paulo - State of São Paulo









gi varga.







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Ilha Grande in Angra dos Reis - State of Rio de Janeiro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/615865723/sizes/l/


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Amazon Rainforest - State of Amazonas*
*
Photo by Stephenk1977 Flickr.com
*


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Mi piacevano tutte le immagini. Bella paese.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Tubarão - State of Santa Catarina


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks ^^



leo_mp said:


> Mi piacevano tutte le immagini. Bella paese.


Grazie amico

*Galheta Beach - State of Santa Catarina










W. Michel







*


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Spetacular!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra de Ibitipoca - State of Minas Gerais









... Ju!







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*
Iguaçu Falls - State of Paraná









fischerfotografie.nl ( travel & urbex )








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*
Canoa Quebrada, State of Ceará









deltafrut








​*


----------



## Diego fiel (Jul 11, 2008)

Is perfect work 
Amazing Brazil!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks Diego. You're welcome!!! =D


*
A Landscape From Curitiba to Morretes, in a railroad - State of Paraná









Paulão Fessel







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Torres - State of Rio Grande do Sul










By Portoimagem 







*


----------



## Truta RP (Dec 23, 2010)

*Ubatuba - State of São Paulo*​


----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice photos ... I love Brazil so much. Fotos lindas... belas paisagens ... amo meu Brasil. Mais fotos do Piaui, por favor.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys and Truta , don't forget the autor of the pic!!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lagora do Ribeiro, Near Maceió - State of Alagoas









Mathieu Struck







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Near São Joaquim - State of Santa Catarina









Bode Morto







*


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Brazil is Brazil.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks José =D


*
The Amazon Rainforest, near Manaus - State of Amazonas









Mass®







*


----------



## Mikhail Costa (Dec 17, 2010)

*Great Photos.

Brasil is Beautiful.*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Mikhail and keep visiting the thread!! =D

*

Tamandaré - State of Pernambuco









Márcio Cabral de Moura







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Waterfall São Romão - State of Maranhão









deltafrut








*​


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ nice...


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Mantiqueira Mountains*, São Paulo


_Click to enlarge._










image: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Sdohdshjh239823893_014.jpg


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Geoce said:


> ^^ nice...


Thanks again Geoce =D

*

Pico Marumbi - State of Paraná









parchen








*​


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Pico do Jaraguá*, São Paulo


_Click to enlarge._










image: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pico_do_jaragua_aerial_2010.JPG


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Serra do Mar* near Cubatão, São Paulo


_Click to enlarge._










image: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Vistadarodoviaimigrantes2.JPG


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Caio, ou você segue os padrões do thread e coloque fotos boas e de diferentes Estados ou então peço que pare de postar!!!!


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Assim?

*Beach in Torres*, Rio Grande do Sul










*Valdiney Pimenta*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Janokey (Jan 15, 2011)

*уральский музыкальный колледж*

Десятилетка, колледж музыкального искусства.


----------



## WesleyL8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Barueri - Sao Paulo


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ it would be better post a picture of alphaville part of barueri or the part nearby castelo branco anyway this bridge is a bit impressive


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Caio_SP said:


> ^^ Assim?


Hum quase. mas a qualidade da foto ta ruim.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Theater of Manaus - State of Amazonas









Francisjsm







*


----------



## Jeff Portella (Jun 19, 2010)

Nos outros trheads coloca m fotos das cidades...aqui só foto de natureza...por isso ninguem visita.


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

^^
Eu visito sempre, só não vou ficar postando a cada foto que aparece.
Outra coisa, o tema da thread tá bem claro no início dela. Se é para postar foto de cidades que se faça outra thread com outro tema, oras. Não tem porque vir aqui falar disso, só desvirtua a thread.


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Alvoredo Island*, Santa Catarina










*Tdperez*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a ilha do arvoredo, lovely...


----------



## WesleyL8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Station of Luz - Sao Paulo


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Comentário não quer dizer numéro de visitantes.....vou colocar um flag counter aqui


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Salto São Francisco*, Paraná










*KikoCorreia*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Ubatuba*, São Paulo










*Heitor Carvalho Jorge*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff Portella said:


> Nos outros trheads coloca m fotos das cidades...aqui só foto de natureza...por isso ninguem visita.


O que tem de biodiversidade em fotos de cidades? Para mostrar paisagens urbanas já existem milhares de outros threads.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São José dos Ausentes - State of Rio Grande do Sul









EdmilsonFeldmann








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Jeff Portella said:


> Nos outros trheads coloca m fotos das cidades...aqui só foto de natureza...por isso ninguem visita.


E??? Eu criei o thread e fui bem específico no primeiro post. 
Quantidade de comentários não é sinônimo de número de visitas ou status.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vale dos Deuses (God's Valley) in Nova Friburgo - State of Rio de Janeiro









Aluan Carlos







*


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

^^
Beautiful shot!


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Itaimbezinho Canyon*, Rio Grande do Sul










*Valdiney Pimenta*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Yen sid (Jan 22, 2011)

Great country :drool:


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> *Vale dos Deuses (God's Valley) in Nova Friburgo - State of Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*River in Lages*, Santa Catarina










* Edvaldo Sachett*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Caio_SP (Sep 7, 2010)

*Beach in Mel Island*, Paraná










*Marcos Guerra*, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Lucas_Adriano (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome Photos!!!!
Ilha do Mel is very nice to relax...


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Amazing pictures! Brazil is awesome, really beautiful


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Portella said:


> Nos outros trheads coloca m fotos das cidades...aqui só foto de natureza...por isso ninguem visita.


pq no te callas?!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*City of Alcântara - State of Maranhão

Alcântara is a Brazilian city in the state of Maranhão. The city has a population of 22,359 (2005), and is 30 km away from the state's capital, São Luís.

Founded by French explorers in the 16th century, Alcântara was later conquered by the Portuguese, who used the small village as a base to take São Luís from the Dutch in 1646.

The city was declared by the Brazilian government as a National Historical Patrimony. The city's economy is based mainly on tourism and fishing.

The Brazilian Space Agency maintains a launch site in Alcântara.










*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia de Lages (Lages Beach) - State of Alagoas










*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lucasjss said:


> *Pico dos Marins (Peak of Marins) - Satte of São Paulo
> 
> The peak of Marins is located in the city of Piquete, state of São Paulo, the Mountain range, has the altitude of 2,420.7 meters above sea level.
> 
> ...




manificent...:cheers:


----------



## ADCA (Sep 16, 2009)

Nosso Brasil é lindo, passei por cada pagina e senti a ausencia de alguns lugares que tive a oportunidade de conhcer... Vou citar os nomes:

Serra do Maracaju - Mato Grosso do Sul
Rio Paraguay - Corumbá - Mato Grosso do Sul
Serra da Bodoquena - Mato Grosso do Sul
Arquipelago de Ilha Grande - MS e PR
Cachoeira Costa Rica - Mato Grosso do Sul
Antigas Setes Quedas - MS, PR e PY.
Cachoeira - Amapa (não recordo o nome)
Ilha do Marajo - PA
Acre e Rondonia (algo deve ter)
Broa - SP
Ponte Ayrton Senna sobre Rio Parana

É isso que lembro...


----------



## bhathiya99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Loving country of me..Because of Football


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Just football? ¬¬ 

*Oco das Araras, Terra Ronca State Park - State of Goiás

Terra Ronca State Park is one of the largest complexes of grottos and caverns in Latin America, many of them not even mapped yet. These geological formations attract speleologists, tourists, adventurers and curious people from all over the world, anxious to see the natural beauties, the crystal clear waters that form subterranean lakes and the enormous internal rooms in the caverns.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/francisraiche/1430712920/








*​*
*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*
Xixuaú reserve (amazon foreste) - State of Roraima

The Xixuaú Reserve is located between the Xixuaú and Xiparinã igarapés in the Middle Jauaperi region, an important affluent of the Negro river. It's generous bio-diversity is the result of two factors: rich soil (the same that can be found in the basin of the Branco river) and the absence of predatory hunting by humans - a rare behavior for the Amazonian Caboclo. In recent researches done by Inpa, over 80 River Otters were identified living in the area. here










*


----------



## Pirulitokun (Sep 23, 2009)

^^
Good Lord, it's totally awesome!!!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great thread!! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lucasjss said:


> ^^ Just football? ¬¬
> 
> *Oco das Araras, Terra Ronca State Park - State of Goiás
> 
> ...




Wow, awe inspiring pic....thanks.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Pirulitokun said:


> ^^
> Good Lord, it's totally awesome!!!


I agree with you =D



LS Kim said:


> Great thread!! :cheers:





Linguine said:


> Wow, awe inspiring pic....thanks.


Thanks Guys!!!



*
A cold day in Santa Lúcia do Piaí district, Caxias do Sul - State of Rio Grande do Sul










*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*City of Santa Luzia - State of Minas Gerais









*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos and thanks for providing the links! :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks moderator!!! You're welcome and its good to see some order here in General Photography =D


*Fernando de Noronha archipelago - State of Pernambuco*

*Fernando de Noronha is an archipelago of 21 islands and islets in the Atlantic Ocean, 354 km (220 miles) offshore from the Brazilian coast. The main island has an area of 18.4 square kilometres (7.1 sq mi) and had a population of 3,012 in the year 2010.
The area is a special municipality (distrito estadual) of the Brazilian state of Pernambuco and is also a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The local population and travellers can get to Noronha by plane or cruise from Recife (545 km) or by plane from Natal (360 km). *


surreal por simonezgeo, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*City Hall of Rio Branco - State of Acre


Rio Branco is a Brazilian city, capital of Acre. Located in the Valley of Acre in northern Brazil, it is the most populous county in the state, with 305,954 inhabitants, according to a 2009 estimate - almost half the state population.











*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ ACRE MARINA'S LAND UHUUUUUUL
I'm said that people still ignorant in Brazil and vote in Dilma only about 30 dollars per month HAHAHA sad life.....anyway the youger people will vote marina in 2014


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*A Onça Pintada in Pantanal - State of Mato Grosso do Sul









*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ukrainian church in Prudentópolis - State of Paraná


In 1882, the project of the construction of road in central Paraná attracted the first families to the region. 
Firmo Mendes de Queiroz, descended from Bandeirantes, settled there, living on agriculture.
In 1895, to settle this region, 1,500 Ukrainian families, about 8,000 people, came to Prudentópolis. This immigration continued until the 1920s. 
Nowadays, Prudentópolis is home to the largest population of Ukrainian descent in Brazil (75% of its inhabitants). here










​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Architectural Complex of Santo Alexandre in Belém - State of Pará


The Church and the College of Santo Alexandro was the headquarters
of the Companhia de Jesus in the city of Belem, in the era of colonial Brazil.
The complex, one of the most important in the country, currently 
houses the Museum of Sacred Art of Pará











*​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots, especially post # 735....thanks.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Linguine


*Morretes - State of Paraná*










_By Paulo Brabo, *Flickr*._









​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fortaleza - State of Ceará

Fortaleza is the state capital of Ceará, located in Northeastern Brazil. With a population of over 2.5 million (metropolitan region over 3.4 million).
Fortaleza is one of the host cities of the 2014 FIFA World Cup.









*


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

lucasjss said:


> Thanks Linguine
> 
> 
> *Morretes - State of Paraná*
> ...


Hermoso!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Waterfall in Aripuanã - State of Mato Grosso










*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tambaba Beach - State of Paraíba









*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
love the wonderful photos @ lucasjss....thanks.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Linguine. Keep visiting =D
I hope you like the future pics too.




*Guarapari - State of Espírito Santo*
*
*​*

Guarapari is a coastal town on the coast of Espírito Santo, Brazil. It is located 47 km south of Vitória, the state capital. Its population is 105 227 (2010).
It is a well-known tourist destination, known for its curving white sand beaches backed by commercial development. With its heavily built-up coastline like Vila Velha and Vitória, it caters heavily to seasonal tourists, and consequently has quite a dramatic seasonal population fluctuation. Within the municipality there is the Setiba nature reserve, a pristine example of a coastal ecosystem and important for local turtle and bird populations.*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Francisco Church and Convent, Salvador - State of Bahia*​

The São Francisco Church and Convent of Salvador (Portuguese: Convento e Igreja de São Francisco) is located in the historical centre of Salvador, in the State of Bahia, Brazil. The convent and its church are very important colonial monuments in Brazil.

The friars of the Franciscan Order arrived in Salvador in 1587 and soon built a convent and church, but these were destroyed during the Dutch invasions of Bahia in the early 17th century. The works on the current convent began in 1686 under Father Vicente das Chagas following a grandiose design that took decades to complete. The current church was built between 1708 and 1723, but the interior was decorated by several artists during a great part of the 18th century. Most decoration of the church and convent were finished by 1755.













http://www.flickr.com/photos/spinfly/4251987979/in/set-72157623156046508/


----------



## FHC (Feb 22, 2011)

* Abrolhos Islands
*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4134115287/lightbox/


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

I love Brazil!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Búzios - Satte of Rio de Janeiro










*


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

The beauty of Rio!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*A Beach in João Pessoa - State of Paraiba
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos but don't forget to provide the links please!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh ok^^


*Guarapuava - State of Paraná









*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra da Canastra - State of Minas Gerais









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ediliavieira/4969822495/

e_vieira







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*ecological station of Jureia-Itatins - State of São Paulo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wwfbrasil/4904281781/sizes/l/in/photostream/







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*National Park Montanhas do Tumucumaque - State of Amapá










​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Salvador - State of Bahia*








http://www.panoramio.com/user/draken








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Urubici - State of Santa Catarina









http://www.viaje.com.br/files/2010/05/Neve.jpg







*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

please post photos of cumbuco is amazing


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ later i will

*
Rio Skyline


Rio de Janeiro por xKaroline, no Flickr​*


----------



## Rogerio Melo (Apr 30, 2011)

*
Aparados da Serra National Park - Rio Grande do Sul State​*


















*Credits:* Mª Eugênia M. Guimarães

​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Três Pontões Peak in Água Branca - State of Espirito Santo*




três pontões águia branca por Ademilson Lacerda, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing video of rio do janeiro


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maresias Beach in São Sebastião - State of São Paulo*


L1010609 por racketeers, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

cumbuco please


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok ok =D

*Cumbuco Beach - State of Ceará


Praia do Cumbuco - Caucaia Ceará por BeteMaciel, no Flickr







*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks amazing


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Ok =D

*
Serra of Brigadeiro - State of Minas Gerais


Serra do Brigadero, MG por Herbert Macário, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Porto Alegre*


Porto Alegre por Ander Vaz, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Taipabuçu - State Of Paraná


Serenity Now - Taipabuçu - CGS - PR por Gustavo Procat, no Flickr








*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics lucas brazil is so amazing


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Porto de Galinhas - State of Pernambuco


Porto de Galinhas Pernambuco - MINISTÉRIO DO TURISMO por Secretaria de Turismo de Pernambuco, no Flickr







*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Porto de Galinhas State of Pernambuco is amazing


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Curitiba - State of Paraná*









*Vista da Torre - Parque Barigui by rockcompany, at Flickr*








​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics guys, Brasil is amazing


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

São Luiz do Purunã - 50 km from Curitiba.
The first photo is autumn of 2008 and the second is spring of 2008.
Photos taken by me.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

fotos muito emocionante, pessoal! mantê-los próximos.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Lindas fotos.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Carneiros Beach - State of Pernambuco*









Praia de Carneiros, Pernambuco, Brasil by Parchen at Flickr.com








​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Aparados da Serra - State of Rio Grande do Sul*

*








Aparados da Serra by Felipe Ross at Flickr.com 








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Campos do Jordão - State of São Paulo*


Geada - Campos do Jordão por Kadu Schiavo, no Flickr


----------



## Julimar Rodrigues (Dec 23, 2010)

*Poté, State of Minas Gerais*
























:banana:


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

I love my homeland.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Carneiros Beach - State of Pernambuco*

*








Praia dos Carneiros by MARCIO ROGERIO - FOTOGRAFIAS at Flickr.com








*​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Recife City - State of Pernambuco​*
*








Praia de Boa Viagem - Recife/PE by Gustavo Penteado at Flickr.com








*​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Guimarães Plateau - State of Mato Grosso*

*








Chapada dos Guimarães by Rosanomauro at Flickr.com








*​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Bonete Beach - State of São Paulo*

*








Ubatuba by Conrado Tramontini (Conras) at Flickr.com








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Alex read the rules!!!! ONE OR TWO PHOTOS PER DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:

STOP POSTING!!!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

amazing country :cheers:


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

It's my dreams


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alex, please respect the creator of this thread and post only one photo aday. Thanks!


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

love my country


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ouro Preto - State of Minas Gerais


Ouro Preto MG Brasil por Ronie Peterson, no Flickr







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cachoeira Park - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


HDR - Cascata 01 por Rica Retamal )DC(, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Guimarães - State of Goiás


Trilha_dos_Canions_dentro_do_parque_da_Chapada_dos_Veadeiros-07342 por Mario C Bucci, no Flickr







*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*Chapada Diamantina

The Chapada Diamantina is a region of mountains, located in the center of the Brazilian state of Bahia, Northeast Region*










*Bahia State*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jalapão - State of Tocantins*


Novo River II, Jalapão (Tocantins) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Thanks Linguine. Keep visiting

*Ipiranga museum - São Paulo


Museu do Ipiranga por Line Art Photo, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vitória - State of Espirito Santo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wesps/5199152785/in/[email protected]








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Açude do Cerdo - State of Ceará


+ Açude do Cedro por deltafrut, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Forte Beach in Cabo Frio - State of Rio de Janeiro


Praia do forte Cabo frio RJ por Caizinho, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Brasil is an amazing country.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Vitória is awesome.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

lucasjss said:


> *Mariana - State of Minas Gerais*
> 
> 
> Dans les rues de Mariana por jf garbez, no Flickr​


This is such a beautiful scenic shot. Brazil is amazing, hope to visit it one day soon. Thanks for sharing all these wonderful pictures! :cheers2:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

maniacoargento said:


> This is such a beautiful scenic shot. Brazil is amazing, hope to visit it one day soon. Thanks for sharing all these wonderful pictures! :cheers2:


Thanks man and you are wellcome =D


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Coqueirinho Beach - State of Paraiba


Praia de Coqueirinho-PB, Brasil por Vale da Neblina, no Flickr








​*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous pics from Brasil....:cheers:


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

i can't wait the world cup 2014 to visit this land. :cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Wow, gorgeous pics from Brasil....:cheers:


Thanks man 



Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> i can't wait the world cup 2014 to visit this land. :cheers:


Thanks guy and ur welcome =D


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Boipeba - State of Bahia*


Piscinas naturais em Boipeba por Camila Moreti, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada Diamantina - State of Bahia*


morrão por Janio Alves, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, look at that....just awesome.:cheers2:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Wow, look at that....just awesome.:cheers2:


Thanks so much Linguine 




*Cabo Frio Lighthouse - State of Rio de Janeiro


dobrando o cabo por Mathieu Struck, no Flickr*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Luk's said:


> *Chapada Diamantina - State of Bahia*
> 
> 
> morrão por Janio Alves, no Flickr


Damn! That's just fuken amazing! I have to one day hike up the side of that mountain and then climb all the way to the top. ... and than jump off with a parasail. Another thing to add to my bucketlist.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Unbelievable diversity. Brazil is truly blessed. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

brazil is very nice


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

Teresina - Piauí state


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

Teresina ( the "green city" ) - Piauí state


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

Ibirapuera Green Park - São Paulo city (SP)


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

Serra de Baturité - Ceará state


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Atol das rocas - Rio Grande do Norte (RN)*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

Belém - Pará (PA)


----------



## Marcao (Dec 26, 2008)

Praia de Ipanema - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil


Rio de Janeiro by Marcao, on Flickr


----------



## Tantris (Nov 19, 2011)

Luk's said:


> *Amazon Forest in Parauapebas - State of Pará​*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

Praia do Gunga - State of Alagoas


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

*APARADOS DA SERRA NATIONAL PARK - RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE*


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - State of Santa Catarina


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

Calhetas - State of Pernambuco


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

^^^^^^

:eek2:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Goiânia - Goiás















[/B][/QUOTE]​


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

São Paulo


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

State of Santa Catarina


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

São Paulo


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Daniel.Lucas said:


> *Atol das rocas - Rio Grande do Norte (RN)*


Wow!.....:cheers:


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

*Vitória - Espirito Santo
*


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

i cant post form flicker somone know how to do it ?


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

pica-pau-zinho said:


> i cant post form flicker somone know how to do it ?


Read this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte - Capital of Minas Gerais State - Brazil*


Praça do Papa - BH por yuri salvador, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

.
*Belo Horizonte - Capital of Minas Gerais State - Brazil*



Belo Horizonte: Amanhecer por Felipe Arruda, no Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

*Tocantins-Jalapão *


 
dunas by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

[/url] Way to heaven by João Bosco Silvino Júnior, on Flickr[/IMG]

]


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

[/url] Milagres by Heitor Salvador, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

*Parque Nacional da Serra dos Órgãos-Rio De Janeiro*

 
SERRA DOS ÓRGÃOS - PETRÓPOLIS X TERESÓPOLIS RJ COM FREDDY DUCLERC by Freddy Duclerc Expedições, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nathanfaganello (Jun 20, 2011)

^^
O tamanho minimo é de 800x600 e com boa qualidade, e no máximo 2 por dias, tente postar somente as melhores.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

pica-pau-zinho said:


> [/url] Way to heaven by João Bosco Silvino Júnior, on Flickr[/IMG]



Essa foto é linda mas voce usou o _BBcode_ pequeno
Use o BBcode grande da imagem Flickr e é só copiar e colar ; não precisa incluir naquela caixinha de formatação (_Insert Image_) do SSC(que se utiliza para imagens de outros sites)...por isso está aparecendo







nas fotos que voce postou


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

SERRA DOS ÓRGÃOS - PETRÓPOLIS X TERESÓPOLIS RJ COM FREDDY DUCLERC by Freddy Duclerc Expedições, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

*Lajedo de Pai Mateus-Paraíba*

 
Lajedo de Pai Mateus - Paraíba by betinho_had, on Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nessa imagem acima do exemplo por mim citado, está se usando o BBcode de tamanho "medium" use o "grande" (normalmente 800x600 ou 1024x699 enfim o "grande", e é só copiar no Flickr e colar aqui, sem precisar usar a caixinha amarela (Insert Image) do SSC

....fica mais bonita e coloque o nome do local, o Estado...enfim informações completas no título. ( e no máximo 2 por dia, uma por post, como o "abridor" do thread explicita na primeira página)


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Matriz de São Gonçalo - Serro - Minas Gerais - Brazil*



Matriz de São Gonçalo por Travessia Bacana, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Serro - Minas Gerais - Brazil*



Serro por Travessia Bacana, no Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

*
Serra Geral Catarinense-santa catarina
*

 
Serra Geral Catarinense by LRM foto - cine - arte, on Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Santa Luzia - Minas Gerais - Brazil
*

sta luzia  por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Barão de Cocais - Minas Gerais - Brazil
*

Paisagens Mineiras por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

*lagoa do pinha
rio do cedros-santa catarina 
*

 
Rio dos Cedros / SC byCassio Rogério, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Leão beach*

*Fernando de Noronha - Pernambuco state*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Pernambuco state*

*Recife - Boa Viagem beach
*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Alagoas state*

*Maragogi*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Alagoas!!*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Another beach of Alagoas*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Alagoas state*

*Maceió*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Sergipe state*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Sergipe state*

*Saco beach*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

*Bahia state*


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

For complete the thread, below are others threads of Latin American countries:

México:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482717

Argentina:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729418


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais - Brazil
*

parque (26) por gim de bh, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais - Brazil
*


parque (137) por gim de bh, no Flickr


----------



## funnyhouse88 (Feb 18, 2012)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

* Coqueirinho Beach, State of Paraíba*

Praia de Coqueirinho, PB por simonezgeo, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lençois Maranhenses, State of Maranhão*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viajaminas/5974750941/in/[email protected]


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ilha Grande in Angra dos Reis, State of Rio de Janeiro*


Ilha Grande - Lagoa Azul por eprimos, no Flickr








​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, incredible shots from Brasil....kay:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Serra da Piedade (Caeté) - Minas Gerais - Brazil
*

Serra da Piedade (Caeté) por letícia sales, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Serra da Piedade (Caeté) - Minas Gerais - Brazil
*


Serra da Piedade - Panoramica por Luiz Lage, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Tenta variar, só posta fdotos de Minas!!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Trindade Island, State of Espírito Santo*


Ilha da Trindade por Ilha da Trindade, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São Joaquim, State of Santa Catarina*


Neve em Santa Catarina por Bode Morto, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*the Pantanal in Aquidauana -State of Mato Grosso do Sul*


Pantanal por del drago, no Flickr










​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra do Espinhaço, State of Minas Gerais*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838554779/in/[email protected]


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

Luk's said:


> *Lençois Maranhenses, State of Maranhão*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:drool:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Luk's said:


> ^^ Tenta variar, só posta fdotos de Minas!!!


Fato posta de outros locais!!!


----------



## nikhil24 (Feb 29, 2012)

awesome collection of pictures !


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Thanks man 



*Paty Valley - State of Bahia*


Vale ôro! por Danilo Conti, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ilha Grande - State of do Rio de Janeiro*


Ilha Grande - Lagoa Azul por eprimos, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dois Saltos waterfall - State of Goiás*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34180695







[/CENTER]


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Timbal do Sul, State of Rio Grande do Norte*


Dunas em Tibau de Sul por Tom Alves !, no Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

In love with this country! Greetings from Bulgaria!


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful country with beautiful people.. Brasil is so lucky!!


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

There's no words to describe how beautiful this country is mg:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

asparuh88 said:


> In love with this country! Greetings from Bulgaria!


Thanks man. I hope with the Government of Dilma Rousseff, the exchange between Brazil and Bulgaria grow up. Bulgaria is so interesting too.



hypnotoad said:


> :drool:





sepul said:


> beautiful country with beautiful people.. Brasil is so lucky!!





Ulv said:


> There's no words to describe how beautiful this country is mg:


Thanks guys, i hope you keep visiting this thread and visit Brasil soon


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Aparatos da Serra - State of Santa Catarina*


Aparados da Serra por Felipe Roos, no Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Luk's said:


> Thanks man. I hope with the Government of Dilma Rousseff, the exchange between Brazil and Bulgaria grow up. Bulgaria is so interesting too.


:hi: :grouphug:


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Great landscapes.


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

So Nice..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the marvelous new photos on Brasil....:cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the marvelous new photos on Brasil....:cheers:





ricardito_pjc said:


> So Nice..



Thanks so much guys. 



*Paraty - State of Rio de janeiro*


paraty - rj por roney, no Flickr


----------



## Diego_Sls (Mar 8, 2012)

last pic is really amazing!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks dude ^^ =D


*Serra da Canastra - State of Minas Gerais


Pé de Serra por Rodnei Reis Fotografia rodnei.fot.br, no Flickr







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pantana National Park*

The Pantanal Matogrossense National Park is a national park of Brazil, in the southern state of Mato Grosso.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/walfridotomas/5870529129/in/[email protected]


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lençois Maranhenses - State of Maranhão*


LugAres 92 por mmarceloferreira, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Spring water lagoon in Tapira - State of Minas Gerais*


Spring Water Lagoon (Poço d'água) por Fabio Rage, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks man 


*Pelado Island in Paraty - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Summertime... por Kaká, no Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Spectacular natural landscapes! :cheers2:


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Como eu posso postar uma foto?


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Copias o endereço da imagem carregando no botão direito do rato. Depois colocas o link entre







kay:



_Brasil, esse coqueiro que dá côco_

:cheers: :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Breathtaking beauty..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous updates from Brasil....kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Despite having some social and urban problems, I love my country! *Viva o Brasil!*


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ :yes:

_É o Brasil brasileiro_...:cheers:


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Amazonia










A Gorgeous Gap by Marktaylor99944 at www.flickr.com*​


----------



## ivonne pt (Feb 26, 2012)

Akexpilsen / Baleares não me engana


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Nova Petrópolis - Rio Grande do Sul*










Picada Café by Jakza at www.flickr.com​


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

its true its just breathtaking brasil !!


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Itacoatira Beach - State Rio de Janeiro*










Praia de Itacoatira - Nitério - RJ by Raphael Photos at www.flickr.com
​


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

O baleares é o alexpilsen? :hilarious


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Eu não sou nenhum alexpilsen e nenhum pegasus e não acho que preciso repetir isso a vida inteira ¬¬


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Joaquina Beach - State Santa Catarina*









Praia da Joaquina - Florianopolis - Santa Catarina - Brasil by Luiz Maron at www.flickr.com
​


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Diamantina Plateau - State Bahia*









Diamantina Plateau by Raphael Koerich at www.flickr.com​


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

É.


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Great pics Baleares! :cheers: Keep posting my friend! kay:


Alexpilsen é um bom forista, parem de importuná-lo!


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Bom, vocês podem achar que eu sou quem quer que vocês queiram, isso não vai mudar o fato de que eu posso provar que NÃO sou fake, mas vocês não podem provar que eu sou. Não sei porque várias pessoas tem ido em minha caixa de mensagens perguntar se sou alexpilsen, Maria elena ou Pegasus. Eu não sou fake e isso basta. 

Estou aberto a amizades mas pelo visto aqui passam a maior parte do tempo brigando do que falando sobre arquitetura e construções, que é o que realmente importa. Sinto muito lhes desapontar, mas o meu nick name é Baleares (O nome de uma ilha espanhola, por razões particulares) e o meu nome é Estêvão. Se isso não está bom para vocês, sinto muito.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Alexpilsen oops, Baleares siga as regras estipuladas no primeiro post do thread e não esqueça do mapa 

*
Ilha Grande in Angra dos Reis - State of Rio de Janeiro*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/natilady/6255451253/in/[email protected]


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Como eu consigo esse mapa?


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canyon Itaimbezinho - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Garganta profunda por Miriam Cardoso de Souza - ' VISÃO PHOTO & CINE CL, no Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Baleares said:


> Bom, vocês podem achar que eu sou quem quer que vocês queiram, isso não vai mudar o fato de que eu posso provar que NÃO sou fake, mas vocês não podem provar que eu sou. Não sei porque várias pessoas tem ido em minha caixa de mensagens perguntar se sou alexpilsen, Maria elena ou Pegasus. Eu não sou fake e isso basta.
> 
> Estou aberto a amizades mas pelo visto aqui passam a maior parte do tempo brigando do que falando sobre arquitetura e construções, que é o que realmente importa. Sinto muito lhes desapontar, mas o meu nick name é Baleares *(O nome de uma ilha espanhola, por razões particulares)* e o meu nome é Estêvão. Se isso não está bom para vocês, sinto muito.


Não existe nenhuma ilha espanola com o nome Baleares :hilarious




Fotos fantásticas vindos do país irmão, do país filho, da cria lusa, como queiram... :lol: do 5º maior país deste planeta :cheers2:


Angra dos Reis :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Incredible diversity.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> Não existe nenhuma ilha espanola com o nome Baleares :hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baleares E não vou discutir essas besteiras.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Morro da Igreja - State Santa Catarina *








​http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/6006817496/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Baleares said:


> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baleares E não vou discutir essas besteiras.


 
:lol::lol:
Pois não, Baleares não são uma ilha como afirmaste e sim um arquipélago que inclui as ilhas de Maiorca, Ibiza, Menorca, Formentera, etc


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Konkas (Apr 18, 2012)

Meu país é lindo!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada Diamantina - State of Bahia
*

Chapada Diamantina. por Douglas Baker, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pipa Beach - State of Rio Grande do Norte*


Parapente por Tom Alves !, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Amazon Rainforest - State of Pará*

_clear spring water reflects golden tropical foliage in Ourém, Pará, Brazil._


On golden pond . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos. Thanks! :cheers2:

_Pipa Beach_. :drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics of this incredible country


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Proud of my Country  Brazil have it all ¹³²³²²³¹


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

*Baía de Antonina - State of Paraná*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Brazil, Pipa beach looks alluring...:cheers:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Parisian Girl, by the generous comments about our country


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Luk's said:


> *Brasília
> 
> 
> Brasília 2010 por S é r g i o, no Flickr]
> ...


Brasília... the capital of the dreams ... mg:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Brasília's Christmas Night*








*Felipe Figueiredo Menezes on flickr​*


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Brasilia's Sky​*









*By AraGuim on flickr*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wonderful photos. Thanks! :cheers2:
> 
> _Pipa Beach_. :drool:





italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing pics of this incredible country





leo_msg said:


> Proud of my Country  Brazil have it all ¹³²³²²³¹


Thanks guys for your coments


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Brasil, beleza pura :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Luk's said:


> Thanks guys for your coments





leo_msg said:


> Thanks Parisian Girl, by the generous comments about our country


It's all good! 


It's raining here! :bash: We want some of that sunshine too! Why no share?!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Came to the sun of Portvgalia


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Parisian Girl said:


> It's all good!
> 
> 
> It's raining here! :bash: We want some of that sunshine too! Why no share?!


No problems PG. Let's share Brazil :banana: loool

When you have vacation you should go visit Brazil, specially the beaches of the northeast. You'll love, and u will be so welcomed

Even I that live in Brazil, want to go to a lot of places that I never was before, here in my country.

The only paradisiac beach that I went was Porto Seguro, when I was 5 years old. I don't remember so much, but I remember that was wonderfull
To people like me, that live in big cities like São Paulo, some beaches looks the paradise 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And... what you think about our capital: Brasília ???


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

LoooL... quando postei as fotos de Brasília nem me dei conta de que esse tópico é sobre beleza natural e biodiversidade
E não sobre cidades, arquitetura e tal

Mas pessoal, acho que Brasília é uma cidade muito discriminada e desmerecida aqui nesse fórum
A maioria dos estrangeiros, quando vêem Brasília acham ela uma decepção, e se perguntam o por que dela ser a capital
Tratam a nossa capital com muita ignorância

Acho que a gente devia criar um tópico destinado apenas à Brasília
Um tópico que não mostrasse apenas as fotos de Brasília, mas que também tivesse textos as acompanhando
Um tópico que informe sobre Brasília. Sobre sua história, suas curiosidades e os motivos que levaram a sua construção
E que mostre pra esses gringos o por que de Brasília ser considerado um patrimônio histórico e cultural da humanidade

Bem... nem sei se um tópico desses já existe, mas valeu a tentativa de qualquer forma


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Eu acho que a capital não deveria ter saído do Rio de Janeiro


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> ^^Eu acho que a capital não deveria ter saído do Rio de Janeiro


^^ É esse tipo de mentalidade que eu quero que mude aqui
Cbr Domes não é a primeira pessoa que diz que o Rio de Janeiro devia ser a capital
É incrível o modo que pessoas falam do Brasil sem ao menos saber de sua história

Em primeiro lugar, Cbr Domes
É *burrice* a capital do Brasil ser o Rio de Janeiro, de um ponto de vista militar
É vantajoso em questão de comércio, pois sendo no litoral, o Rio de Janeiro era um porta de saída pra barcos e comércio marítimo
Mas como eu já disse: militarmente era uma idiotice. Pois sendo no litoral, a capital é alvo fácil de embarcações de guerra, submarinos e até aviões

O Rio de Janeiro até tinha uma certa vantagem contra Salvador (a primeira capital do Brasil, que também ficava no litoral)
Pois o Rio de Janeiro, apesar de se localizar no litoral, era MUITO bem protegido pelas enormes montanhas marítimas da baía de Guanabara
Salvador se localizava num litoral liso. Sem nenhuma proteção natural
Era alvo super-fácil de qualquer embarcação
O Rio, durante algum tempo foi uma capital bem protegida contra barcos. Mas o tempo passa e as tecnologias avançam.
Logo vem: submarinos, aviões, helicópteros... a baía de Guanabara não protegia mais nada !!!

Por isso, Juscelino Kubitschek (o atual presidente do Brasil na época) quis construir uma capital que, não apenas fosse protegida de ataques, mas que também fosse bem localizada para um bom comércio e intercâmbio econômico
Veja: 








Eu nem sei se você alguma vez parou pra notar... mas...
Brasília se localiza no CENTRO do Brasil

Por que ?
Por que o centro de um país, longe de seus litorais e de suas fronteiras, é sempre o lugar mais seguro de uma nação
É o local mais longínquo e protegido de qualquer tipo de ataque militar. É o local de mais difícil acesso para exércitos estrangeiros.
Independente de estarem com barcos, aviões, ou qualquer coisa que seja (ý) Brasília é protegida.

Ao contrário do Rio de Janeiro ou Salvador, que seriam facilmente bombardeados e explodidos

Além de ser a mais bem protegida cidade do Brasil, Brasília, por se localizar no centro do país serviu de intercâmbio econômico e comercio entre todas as outras capitais do Brasil
De Brasília saem estradas que vão pra todas as outras capitais e portos dos outros estados

Além de ser bem posicionada militarmente, tem uma ótima localização financeira
Brasília é genial

E olha...
Tudo isso que eu falei é apenas UM POUQUINHO de Brasília
Existem muitas outras coisas incríveis sobre Brasília que eu gostaria de mostrar a todos os membros desse fórum

Afinal, Brasília é considerada pela UNESCO, um patrimônio histórico e cultural da humanidade.
Coisa que o Rio não é.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_"Marco da arquitetura e urbanismo modernos, Brasília é detentora da maior área tombada do mundo – 112,25 km² – e foi inscrita pela UNESCO na lista de bens do Patrimônio Mundial em 7 de dezembro de 1987, sendo o único bem contemporâneo a merecer essa distinção."_
http://www4.planalto.gov.br/restauracao/brasilia-patrimonio-cultural-da-humanidade
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Além de toda essa história genial, Brasília ainda é um marco na história da arquitetura da humanidade
Braília é o maior patrimônio urbano que nós, brasileiros, temos

Enfim, com todo respeito, conheça Brasília antes de opinar sobre ela
Eu quero combinar com o pessoal daqui de criar um tópico pra mostrar a história/ significado de Brasília pra todo mundo (ý)


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Backing to the topic subject:

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*










by leticiahr on flckr










by Marcelo Guerato on flickr










by Pousada do Turista on flickr​
Sorry for breaking the rules :wink2::wink2::wink2:
But Maragogi needs to be shown


----------



## Extrema_mg (Jun 8, 2012)

VEJA AS FOTOS E MUITO MAIS. CONHEÇA A CIDADE DE EXTREMA EM MINAS GERAIS - BRASIL- Visite www.extremaonline.com


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

leo msg, achas mesmo que alguém atacar uma nação pacífica como o Brasil? :lol: Não existia nenhum problema em o Rio de Janeiro continuar como a capital do Brasil, pelo contrário na minha opinião


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> leo msg, achas mesmo que alguém atacar uma nação pacífica como o Brasil? :lol: Não existia nenhum problema em o Rio de Janeiro continuar como a capital do Brasil, pelo contrário na minha opinião


Sim, seu raciocínio não está errado
Hoje em dia o Brasil é uma nação pacífica

Mas nem sempre foi assim

O Brasil já foi um país de guerra, e muitas guerras
Tanto guerras internas-separatistas entre estados e regiões...
... quanto guerras externas com outros países da América Latina

Desde o século 18 os líderes do Brasil sonhavam em construir uma capital no interior do Brasil
Longe do litoral, e protegida de quaisquer tipos de ataques de outras nações

Brasília foi um sonho que demorou muito pra se concretizar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Um fato que impulsionou muito a saída da capital do Rio de Janeiro pra Brasília foi a ascensão de São Paulo
São Paulo se tornou a maior, mais rica e mais importante cidade do Brasil, superando o Rio de Janeiro, e o deixando ultrapassado
O presidente JK já tinha Brasília no projeto. A queda do Rio de Janeiro serviu como pretexto pra construir Brasília

Mas se Brasília nunca tivesse sido construída, ou a capital do Brasil ainda seria o Rio de Janeiro
Ou seria São Paulo (que já é, economicamente falando)


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Leo, leia as regras do thread na primeira página: *Uma foto por post*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Poço Azul in Monsenhor Gil - State of Piauí*


Poço Azul por moises.foto, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Luk's said:


> ^^ Leo, leia as regras do thread na primeira página: *Uma foto por post*


Sim, eu sei, mals aê
Foi só uma 'escapadinha' da regra


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Marajó Island - State of Pará*​

















by Visit Brasil on flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

This image /\ is a little bit photoshoped
If y'all pay attention, you gonna notice that there's two same trees
Who make this photo wanted to expand that landscape, and went wrong

Anyways, the Marajo's island is a wonder

I never thought that the state of Pará could have so much beauty


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Guarapari city - State of Espírito Santo*



















by Visit Brasil on flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Natal, the capital of Rio Grande do Norte State*



















By timokester on flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Bonito - Mato Grasso do Sul State*



















By LNarimatsu on flickr​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Vacaria - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Outono gelado... por Miriam Cardoso de Souza - ' VISÃO PHOTO & CINE CL, no Flickr


----------



## Bernardino_sp (Jun 11, 2012)

*Praia de Alter do Chão, Santarém - State of Pará*


Praia de Alter do Chão - Santarém - Pará - Amazonia - Brasil por lubasi, no Flickr


----------



## Bernardino_sp (Jun 11, 2012)

*Fome Beach in Ilha Bela - State of São Paulo*


Praia da Fome por Chaval Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

- now, I'll show the São Paulo's coast

*Pedras Miúdas Beach in Ilhabela - State of São Paulo*



















by Visit Brasil in flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Almada Beach in Ubatuba - State of São Paulo*



















by Leandro Sano on flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Sununga Beach in Ubatuba - State of São Paulo*



















by sasha73 on flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Praia Grande Beach in Ubatuba - State of São Paulo*



















by Elias Miziara on flickr​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Brasilia's Sky - Federal District of Brazil*



















by jhcordeiro​


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Linda nossa capital!


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wonderfull capital


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Really awesome, very nice photos from Brasilia.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous images from Brasilia...:cheers:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Restinga da Marambaia - State of Rio de Janeiro*



















by Ghuerren​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Leaving the amazing sky of Brasília, and returning to the brazilian natural beauties... hehehe

Restinga da Marambaia is one of the most fascinating places in Brazil and world  for sure !


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Restinga da Marambaia - State of Rio de Janeiro*



















by Praia Ipanema Hotel​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Trindade Island in Vitória - State of Espírito Santo*



















by jaloisiosoares​


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

it´s an isolated island. nobody lives there


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Bandeirante1 said:


> it´s an isolated island. nobody lives there


I know. Restinga da Marambaia is a military place.
Nobody is allowed to inside there.

But it doesn't matter.
Restinga da Marambaia is a wonderful place, isn't it ?


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Mariana City - State of Minas Gerais*



















by Quasebart​


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

*Barra do Una - State of São Paulo*





































by C.Lisboa​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Carcará Lake - State of Rio Grande do Norte*


Frescobol na Lagoa do Carcará - Lake in the Northeast of Brazil por Parnanet - Wallace Moura, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Formosa region - State of Goias


Secret por João Guilherme de Carvalho, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*National Park of Serra do Cipó - State of Minas Gerais*


Trilhas Parque Nacional da Serra do Cipó por GERALDO S. RODRIGUES, no Flickr


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my my, I love that Carcarà lake, see how clear n pure the water looks.


----------



## R.K.Teck (Oct 1, 2010)

Luk's said:


> *
> Secret por
> 
> :cheers: Maravilhoso!*​


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

It was fascinating to watch the sunset at National Park of Serra do Cipó to me. One of the most beautiful scenes that I've seen in my life!

Anyway, great pictures of my country.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

didil said:


> Oh my my, I love that Carcarà lake, see how clear n pure the water looks.


Yeah i think the same about the water. Thanks for visit the thread 



R.K.Teck said:


> :cheers: Maravilhoso!


Thank you 



Silano said:


> It was fascinating to watch the sunset at National Park of Serra do Cipó to me. One of the most beautiful scenes that I've seen in my life!
> 
> Anyway, great pictures of my country.


Probably its one of the most beautiful sunset of Brasil


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

Porto de Galinhas Beach - State of Pernambuco
















The photo was taked here.​


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

Barra de Sirinhaém Beach - State of Pernambuco














*Font: * Diário de Pernambuco


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

Catuama Beach - State of Pernambuco














*Font: * Diário de Pernambuco


----------



## Tantris (Nov 19, 2011)

Yesterday at Praia do Guaraú, Juréia Itatins, in São Paulo state;


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio Claro in Nova Ponte - State of Minas Gerais








[/url] Rio Claro por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr[/IMG]








*​


----------



## CakodelRey (Sep 13, 2012)

Meu país é lindo d+ !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, clear waters indeed...:cheers:


----------



## Samu66el (Oct 31, 2012)

I like this forum///


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Frades Valley, Três Picos Park - State of Rio de Janeiro


Vale dos Frades por Waldyr Neto, no Flickrr*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia do Forte - State of Bahia


Praia do Forte por Ricardo Kuehn, no Flickr









*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São José dos Ausentes - State of Rio Grande do Sul


Aurora Gelada por EdmilsonFeldmann, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - State of Mato Grosso*

It's a national park in the Brazilian state of Mato Grosso. It is located between 15°10'- 15º30' S and 55°40' - 56°00' W.

Chapada is a Brazilian word that means a region of steep cliffs, usually at the edge of a plateau.









by Claudia Almeida.









by Claudia Almeida.


----------



## CakodelRey (Sep 13, 2012)

Tem fotos da Serra da Bodoquema? é um belíssimo lugar pouco conhecido no Brasil..


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ vou procurar depois kay:



*Prainha in Arraial do Cabo - State of Rio de Janeiro*


Prainha por Mario Moura, no Flickr


Gaivota por Mario Moura, no Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Espectáculo :drool:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Barra Grande - State of Piauí*


Barra Grande Heliview por leckardt, no Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Haaawt


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fortaleza Canyon - State of Rio Grande do Sul


Canyon por Thiago Marra, no Flickr










*​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pics !


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

WoooooooooW.
Thread perfeito, Luk's!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Valeu kay:


*Fernando de Noronha Island- State of Pernambuco*


Fernando de Noronha por Valdemir Cunha, no Flickr​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*A beach in Japaratinga - State of Alagoas*


Ferias-262 por Mucoide, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*

Maragogi is located on the Coral Coast – Costa dos Corais – *130 kilometers of continuous living tropical reefs on the coast of Northeast Brazil*. The municipality is the second most visited city after Maceio the state capital of Alagoas

Its major attraction is the "Galés", a group of tropical pools formed at low tide about 6 kilometers from the city's beach. They are served by 15 large registered catamarans leaving from various points in the municipal area. Individual tours are also available.


Ferias-201 por Mucoide, no Flickr


Ferias-200 por Mucoide, no Flickr


Ferias-227 por Mucoide, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra das Confusões - State of Piauí*


Janela do Sertão por deltafrut, no Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww amazing thread!


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG :drool: Brazilian beaches are really PERFECT, specially those in Northeast region.


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Amazing pics... kay:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks so much guys kay:



*Iguaçu Falls - State of Paraná*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagem_do_criador/8127802120/in/[email protected]


----------



## Bernardino_sp (Jun 11, 2012)

*Marina Guarujá Mirante in Guarujá - State of São Paulo*









Panoramio by Fabio Tex


----------



## CakodelRey (Sep 13, 2012)

Venezuela / Brazil and Guyana - Monte Roraima​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Incredible Maragogi and Mt Roraima !


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro state, Brazil*









Photo by Rodrigo Vieira Soares


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Caparaó Mountains - Minas Gerais state, Brazil*

All the photos By Rafael Cevidantes:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384420


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Chapada Diamantina - Bahia state, Brazil*









Flickr: Marcos André - http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcos_cn/


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná state, Brazil*









By gutooo:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303228


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - Alagoas state, Brazil*









By marconipedro:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104567


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Maragogi - Alagoas state, Brazil*









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4020/4307066610_4ed327bee7_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredibly beautiful images from Brazil...:cheers:


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice pics !


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible pics :drool:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Amazing pics of Brazil


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Cipó Mountains - State of Minas Gerais


Serra do Cipo 34 por Gustavo Murta, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Serra do Cipó - Minas Gerais*


Serra do Cipó - 2011-06-18 por dmjb, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The credit in these flickr photos its not quite right. When we post flickr photos, we should post them with the BBcode.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

So Sorry... What's the BBcode?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBCode


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't understand.. I didn't put the BBcode in the credits? How to do that?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Vítor Brasileiro: Please re-post these photos you posted before and next ones, by using the BBcode. See below, how to do that.



Yellow Fever said:


> This is the video instruction that will guide you step by step on how to embed the BB code into the flickr photos.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, Christos. Now it's righ?

*Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco*


baía e praia do sancho por Mathieu Struck, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco*


Praia do Sancho por Luiz Baltar, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Canastra Mountains - State of Minas Gerais*


Serra da Canastra 1 por Alessandro Tocafundo, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Canastra Mountains - Minas Gerais*


IPÊ por Alessandro Tocafundo, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ibituruna Mountain - Governador Valadares City - Minas Gerais *

The best place of the world for paragliding


Paraglaider por Malccsi, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Fernando de Noronha is very impressive !


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ibituruna Mountain - Governador Valadares City - Minas Gerais*


Pico da Ibituruna por IBessa, no Flickr


Pico da Ibituruna por Lucas Braga, no Flickr


Pico da Ibituruna por WFigueiredo, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Archipelago of Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco*


Dois Irmais - the 2 Brothers - at Fernando de Noronha - Brazil por Hannes Rada, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fortaleza Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Cânion Fortaleza - RS Brasil por Kitty & Kal-El, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Caparaó Mountains - Minas Gerais*


Pico da Bandeira - Espetacular por andrecastiglioni, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ kay:


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fumaça Waterfall - State of Bahia*


Cachoeira da Fumaça por victor.marques, no Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumaça por victor.marques, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bonito - State od Mato Grosso do sul*


Sem título por Nat ´Cavalmoretti, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Santarém - State of Pará

Santarém is a city in the state of Pará in Brazil. The Tapajós joins the Amazon River there, and it is a popular location for tourism. Because of the crystalline waters of the Tapajós River, Santarém has more than 100 km (62 mi) of natural beaches, like the village of Alter do Chão, known as the "Caribbean in Brazil" and chosen by The Guardian as one of the most beautiful Brazilian beaches and the most beautiful fresh water beach. Alter do Chão is also home to Sairé, one of the most important folklore festivals of the region which is held there every year in September.


Santarém I, Pará por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Serra da Canastra - State of Minas Gerais*

The Canastra Mountains (Serra da Canastra) are a range of hills in the Minas Gerais state of southwestern Brazil. The headwaters of the São Francisco River begin at this range and it is the location of the Serra da Canastra National Park and the Casca d'Anta waterfall. The altitude ranges from 900 m to 1,496 m. Kimberlite sites in this range have proven to be a rich source of diamonds


Serra da Canastra por Flavio Gontijo, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio Negro - State of Paraná*


Geada, Rio Negro - Paraná - Brasil 2009 por Sync Cultural, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros - State of Goiás*

Chapada dos Veadeiros is an ancient plateau with an estimated age of 1.8 billion years and listed as a World Heritage Site by Unesco in 2001. It occupies an area of 655 square kilometres. With altitudes between 600 and 1650 meters, it is the highest plain in Central Brazil. The highest point of the park and of the state of Goiás is Serra da Santana, at 1691 meters above sea leve


Chapada dos Veadeiros - Alto Paraíso de Goiás - Goiás - Brasil 2011 por Sync Cultural, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Lovely pictures !


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^thanks Samba 


*Tombador waterfall in Nobres - State of Mato Grosso*


Cachoeira do Tombador por Jairo Backes, no Flickr


----------



## Neerlandense (Jan 26, 2013)

This tour itinerary is very interesting for a honeymoon, a romantic place well, nice and tasty, worthy of unparalleled beauty.


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

*VITÓRIA- Espírito Santo







*
Lynn​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit that photo. Thanks


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

^^
Ok!


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Serra da Canastra - Minas Gerais*


Amanhecer na Serra da Canastra por Adilson Andrade, no Flickr


Serra da Canastra - Nikon (254) por Leonardo.Marques, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Serra do Caparaó - State of Minas Gerais*


Parque Nacional do Caparaó por Denilson Novaes, no Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Fortaleza Canion - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


Cânion Fortaleza por Sandro Ebone, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Arraial do Cabo - State of Rio de Janeiro
*

Sem título por Vicente Vaccaro, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

what a beautiful place Brasil is...thanks guys for the fantastic photos. :cheers:


----------



## Fabricio Campos (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn life, this photo of Cape Arraial is simply paradise!!:cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina









brasilabaixodezero.com​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torres - Rio Grande do Sul









Vista do Morro da Guarita, Torres, RS, Brazil por Mark A. Vargas, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosado Dunes - Rio Grande do Norte









Richardson Sant'Anna​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

National Park of Itatiaia - Rio de Janeiro









Thiago Sanna​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls - Paraná









GisleneNOliveira​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Linguine said:


> what a beautiful place Brasil is...thanks guys for the fantastic photos. :cheers:


Thank you Linguine for come and visiting 


Maragogi - State of Alagoas


Maragogi-AL/Brasil por Márcia Procopio, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Chapada da Diamantina - State of Bahia


Chapada Diamantina por victor.marques, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Casca D'Anta Waterfall - Minas Gerais


Serra da Canastra - Cachoeira Casca D´Anta por Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso


Chapada dos Guimarães, Mato Grosso por Visit Brasil, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Aracá - Amazonas


Serra do Araca por From11, no Flickr​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Luk's said:


> Thank you Linguine for come and visiting
> 
> 
> Maragogi - State of Alagoas
> ...


Clear crystal waters !:cheers:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Paty Valley - State of Bahia


Vale do Paty por Chico.Ferreira, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - State of Goiás

Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park is located in the Chapada dos Veadeiros, an ancient plateau with an estimated age of 1.8 billion years. Based in the Brazilian state of Goias, the Park was created on January 11, 1961 and listed as a World Heritage Site by Unesco in 2001


Canyon 2 por Marco A. Noguti, no Flickr








*​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iguaçu Falls - State of Paraná


Cataratas do Iguaçu por sandra expo2013, no Flickr







*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ibirubá - State of Rio Grande do Sul*


La pampa... por mauroheinrich, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jalapão - Tocantins


Novo River II, Jalapão (Tocantins) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cânion Xingó - Sergipe


Xingó Canyon III, Canindé de São Francisco (Sergipe) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Almácegas Waterfall - Goiás


Almácegas Waterfall, Alto Paraíso de Goiás por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next Page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazonas River - Amazonas


Manaus, Amazonas. por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caracaranã Lake - Roraima


Caracaranã Lake I, Roraima por Visit Brasil, no Flickr









​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Gilbués/PI​









André Pessoa


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

FAAN said:


> Jalapão - Tocantins
> 
> 
> Novo River II, Jalapão (Tocantins) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr
> ...


wow amazing Pic :O thanks Faan!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha do Mel - Paraná​









bruno_seara


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Serra do Rio Rastro - Santa Catarina


Neve em Santa Catarina por Bode Morto, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Feira de Santana- Bahia​







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1337491319/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

National Park of Jalapão - Tocantins


Parque Estadual do Jalapão, Tocantins por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maragogi - Alagoas









marciowr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco Waterfall - Paraná









flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosado Dunes - Rio Grande do Norte


Dunas do Rosado por sonia furtado, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul


Gramado por Luís Condessa, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Floresta de Araucárias (Temperate Forest) - Rio Grande do Sul


Araucária: A Soberana da Serra por Filha do Mar, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina


DSC_3776 por DigiPhotus, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul


Cânion Fortaleza - o Grande por emanuelschimidt, no Flickr








​


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

FAAN said:


> Maragogi - Alagoas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing beach. Reminds me a bit of the wild beaches found in Yemen and Oman. This must be in the Bahia State? Am I right?

Is this a special beach? Or does the coastline of Bahia and around Salvador look like that more or less everywhere?

Thank you.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^

It is on the coast of the state of Alagoas (you can see on the map in red)

Yes, beaches with clear water are very common, but this in particular is one of the most visited in the state of Alagoas kay:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco River - Bahia

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fumaça Waterfall - Bahia


Cachoeira da Fumaça por victor.marques, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Trindade Island - Espírito Santo









Ilha da Trindade por Ilha da Trindade 2, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ilha Bela (Bela Island) - São Paulo









sergiohsg








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pedra da Boca / Paraíba









sonia furtado


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Estadual do Cantão / Tocantins









Guilherme Figueiredo Quadros


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Diamantina - Minas Gerais


Centro Histórico de Diamantina-MG por Glauco Umbelino, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia


Chapada Diamantina - BA por Mauricio M. de Magalhães, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul









Ruas de Gramado - RS por Macapuna, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São João del Rey - Minas Gerais​

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bom Jardim da Serra - Santa Catarina









http://www.opoderfeminino.com.br/wor...2-1024x682.jpg​








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional da Restinga de Jurubatiba / Rio de Janeiro









Mapa de Cultura RJ


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Guajará-Mirim / Rondônia









André Pessoa


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Piracicaba / São Paulo









Marco-Romano


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional das Emas / Goiás









Tom Alves !


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina









Crédito: Costão do Santinho Resort Golf SPA do Flickr









​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Brasília - Distrito Federal


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Pancas - Espírito Santo









marciocf, no Flickr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









raffasoares


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Recife - Pernambuco









medeiros.rafa, no Flickr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Bombinhas - Santa Catarina









emarquetti


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Paripueira - Alagoas









Pedroso


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Pirenópolis - Goiás









Francisco Aragão


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulo Afonso - Bahia









adilson_aracaju/


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









Victor Assis, no Flickr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás









coutinhobr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Brasília - Distrito Federal

















​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northern Paraná Rural Landscape / Paraná​








Cambé/PR - Vistas e paisagens rurais!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Patos de Minas - Minas Gerais









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3320/...7ae7486b_b.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

National Park of Serra dos Órgãos - Rio de Janeiro









http://download.ultradownloads.com.b...l_1024x768.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitrid...in/photostream








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco de Paula - Rio Grande do Sul









Que país é este II? por Mito Sarmento, no Flickr 








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Belém - Pará​







​ http://www.flickr.com/photos/macapun...n/photostream/







​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Monte Roraima - Roraima










http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphamotta/6071440977/​







​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul​



















​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Governador Valadares - Minas Gerais​
















​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasília - DF​ 


















​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cristalina - Goiás​











​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul


















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bertioga - São Paulo​
















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Niterói - Rio de Janeiro​








Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Blumenau - Santa Catarina









Blumenau por fabiomassola, no Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasília - DF​ 






 _Source_


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro 


















​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mossoró - Rio Grande do Norte​ 








​ Mossoró aérea por Prefeitura de MossorÃ³, no Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Praia do Paiva, Cabo de Santo Agostinho, Pernambuco*










Gustavo Penteado








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul










André Vaz​ 







​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Piranhas - Alagoas

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Piranhas-AL por DeniSomera, no Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasília - Distrito Federal










jahponeis


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasília - DF










Bento Viana









​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra da Mantiqueira / São Paulo









thorpetowers


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional Cavernas do Peruaçu / Minas Gerais









Tom Alves !


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Santa Cruz do Sul / Rio Grande do Sul









Vanessa Elisa


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina









Fábio Canhim


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco









Fernando de Noronha by Valdemir Cunha, on Flickr 








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pedra da Gávea - Rio de Janeiro









DSC_0799 por giovanicordioli, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/...9d73f865_b.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/...ca9e3455_b.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul









Ronei Brognoli








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/...a92cda9d_b.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itapema - Santa Catarina









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/...dc2737bc_b.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Três Falésias - Rio Grande do Norte









Jaime Sales








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Barreiras - Alagoas









Barreiras I, Alagoas por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina









mathieustruck


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Mamirauá - Amazonas









visitbrasil


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco









Roberto Angelo


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









agecombahia


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul









H.Drallmeyer


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Vitória - Espírito Santo









alexgouvea_es


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina









bodemorto


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fernando de Noronha - Pernambuco









ricardojunqueira


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia









Janio Alves


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina









bodemorto


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Jalapão - Tocantins









marcusquito


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Trancoso - Bahia









dmjb


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

edit. :x


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rota Romântica - Rio Grande do Sul









fabiogrison


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









riotur


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina









aragao


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Alegre - Espírito Santo









victordomingues


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Parque da Cachoeira - Rio Grande do Sul









guilhermemullerrs


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









okayyou


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia









zeg


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









okayyou


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itapecurú Waterfalls - Maranhão


Cachoeiras do Itapecurú por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão


LENÇOIS MARANHENSES por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paranaguá - Paraná


Paranaguá por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Morro do Chapéu - Maranhão


Produção tecnificada de mudas de espécies florestais por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Mar - Paraná


Estrada da Graciosa por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pascoal Mount - Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cgkerstenfotografia/8429888078/









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tambor Mount - Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monino/








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra das Confusões - Piauí


Parque Nacional da Serra das Confusões por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Barra de São Miguel - Alagoas


Barra de São Miguel & Praia do Gunga por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia


Chapada Diamantina por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mangue Seco - Bahia









Carolinnn








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Curitiba - Paraná

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro










http://a.imageshack.us/img822/9103/angra.png








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Penha - Santa Catarina

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Recife - Pernambuco









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/33569476.jpg








​


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Off- Topic, Sorry. 



FAAN said:


> Monte Roraima - Roraima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por millonesima vez, eso que muestras No es Roraima, es Kukenan que, ademas, está por completo dentro de Venezuela. 

Ahora te dejo un mapa de lo que si es Roraima y veas que el área perteneciente a Brasil ni el 5% representa.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^At least the site I took the photo, says this is the Brazilian side which includes the National Park of Mount Roraima, which shows how your map, also has a Brazilian side.


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

FAAN said:


> ^^At least the site I took the photo, says this is the Brazilian side which includes the National Park of Mount Roraima, which shows how your map, also has a Brazilian side.


They lie, everything the picture shows it's inside Venzuela. There many people confused about this.  



Follow, posting pic from Brazil, Eu acho muito legal o Brasil. =)


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

Suban fotos del pico la neblina, que eso si es de ustedes


----------



## Spark (Jun 22, 2004)

FAAN said:


> Monte Roraima - Roraima
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yen Jcc said:


> Off- Topic, Sorry.
> 
> 
> Por millonesima vez, eso que muestras No es Roraima, es Kukenan que, ademas, está por completo dentro de Venezuela.
> ...


A juzgar por la posición del sol en la foto, es posible que esa cara del Roraima si sea el sector brasileño. Si la foto fue tomada en el amanecer. Pero si fue tomada al atardecer, si es la parte venezolana. La foto no tiene datos exif que permitan determinar a que hora fue tomada.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is the link, that says it is on the *brazilian* side:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exbr/4042829010/in/set-72157622658347962


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Cipó - Minas Gerais​



















​


----------



## babauma (Jan 23, 2013)

FAAN said:


> Monte Roraima - Roraima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brazil is Amazing :O


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

FAAN said:


> Here is the link, that says it is on the *brazilian* side:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/exbr/4042829010/in/set-72157622658347962





O monte Roraima está localizado no norte da América do Sul, na porção leste do Planalto das Guianas, mais precisamente na Serra de Pacaraíma, na região do planalto coberto pela Gran Sabana. Divide-se entre três países: Brasil a leste (5% de sua área), Guiana ao norte (10%) e Venezuela ao sul e oeste (85%).


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Sei disso! O que é mostrado na foto é o lado brasileiro.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Maceió - Alagoas
*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomazmelo/8217703519/


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Vale da Lua - Goiás









maisanarvaez


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









rubempjr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Goiás - Goiás









jeffphotographer


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Timbau do Sul - Rio Grande do norte









Valmir Singh


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Genipabú - Rio Grande do Norte









rvc


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Genipabú - Rio Grande do Norte









rvc


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás









daniellepereira


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Amazônia - Amazonas









petrobras


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fernando de Noronha - Pernambuco









Mathieu Struck


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









[email protected]


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Jericoacoara - Ceará









jcassiano


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









riotur


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão









allg


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Porto Seguro - Bahia


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Tabuleiro - Minas Gerais









franciscopcampos2012


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Capivaraí - Mato Grosso









luizcastelo


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Atol das Rocas - Rio Grande do Norte









lucasoceano


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fernando de Noronha - Pernambuco









ricardojunqueira


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás









S.R Fotos








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco River - Minas Gerais









André Laine








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Corvo Branco - Santa Catarina

















​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Castelhanos - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Recife - Pernambuco









mviniciussousa


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Contas - Bahia









Strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Recife - Pernambuco









mviniciussousa


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Contas - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais









christyam


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Pirenópolis - Goiás









aragao


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais









christyam


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Gravatá - Pernambuco​*







Wikipédia.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia


Mar de Mesas da Chapada Diamantina por Michael Strugale, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São Bento do Sapucaí / São Paulo









Luis A. O. R.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pantanal / Mato Grosso do Sul









Pâmela


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Caraguatatuba / São Paulo









louise garin


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia do Forte / Bahia









RodrigoPB


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Osório / Rio Grande do Sul









Luiz Filipe Varella


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira do Avencal / Santa Catarina









Ecocaminhantes


----------



## anomalia9 (Aug 4, 2009)

*SAVE THE GUARANI!*


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Cuiabá - Mato Grosso









trip2gether


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









Andre Mesquita


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Mucugê - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Três Picos - Rio de Janeiro









strugale


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Praia Taquaras - Santa Catarina


Praia Taquaras por Pablin79, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cataratas do Iguaçu - Paraná


Cataratas do Iguaçu - Lado Brasileiro por twiga_swala, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Praia Taquaras - Santa Catarina


Praia Taquaras por Pablin79, no Flickr








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Genipabu - Rio Grande do Norte









rvc


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Parque Caraça - Minas Gerais









jose senna


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Barragem do Salto - Rio Grande do Sul









wagner-machado-carlos-lemes


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









undine79


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Curitiba - Paraná









mathieustruck


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Curitiba









laorodrigues


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia









undine79


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Urubici - Santa Catarina









Nani Kitty








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina


Solo un momento.- por Pablin79, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro









Paraty - RJ por spacemarcelo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Toledo - Paraná

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul









W Gaspar










​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pantanal - Mato Grosso do Sul










Pantanal por Fernando Quevedo (SERENGETIMAN), no Flickr








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul









anaargerin


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Sete Cidades - Piauí









ana_ge


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Praia do Francês - Alagoas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpcastilho/


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada dos Guimarães - Mato Grosso









cardinleny


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Abrolhos - Bahia









turismobahia


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Abrolhos - Bahia









turismobahia


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Jericoacoara - Ceará









Viajaminas


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Cataratas do Iguaçu - Paraná









parchen


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









twiga_swala


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Santos - São Paulo









marcosvaz


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Natal - Rio Grande do Norte


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais









Christyam


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









deoaraujo


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Penedo - Alagoas









adilson_aracaju


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Igatu - Bahia









vmarques


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Recife - Pernambuco









mviniciussousa


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Contas - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Mucugê - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









turismobahia


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Tiradentes - Minas Gerais









galspinto


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Mariana - Minas Gerais









arturiannini


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

João Pessoa - Paraíba









bmandrakk


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul









Ander Vaz


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









whl.travel


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Gramado -Rio Grande do Sul









Ronei Brognoli


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Joinville - Santa Catarina









amanda.miers


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









aragao


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fortaleza - Ceará









dmjb


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Natal - Rio Grande do Norte









Jaime Sales


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

João pessoa - Paraíba









Guilherme Pelegrin


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Recife - Pernambuco









visitbrasil


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Maceió - Alagoas









Jorge BRAZIL


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia









ajunquilho


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Teresópolis - Rio de Janeiro

*








*Comary por chicow, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasília - Distrito Federal









20v








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina









Vista Cacupé por L.R.Mariano Photo, no Flickr 








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Today_, *April 21st 2013*' Banner | Brasília - Distrito Federal










http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Tomorrow's banner (for me) will be very nice! Thank you bozen!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Teresópolis is so beautiful :drool:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cananéia / São Paulo









ChicoLeme


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Arraial do Cabo / Rio de Janeiro









spacemarcelo








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Campos do Jordão / São Paulo









thorpetowers


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Capão Valley - Bahia



Vista do alto do Pai Inácio por Vismar R, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cruzeiro do Sul / Acre









Eduardo A Marques


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul


São Pedro em Gramado por Vismar R, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Osório / Rio Grande do Sul









bruh brandão


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha de Marajó / Pará









Visit Brasil


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cabras Island - São Paulo


Ilha das Cabras por Vismar R, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Tietê / São Paulo









Renato.Neto


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Teresina / Piauí









Rádio CCOM Piauí


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Dois Vizinhos / Paraná









Flávio Arns


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira do Formiga / Tocantins









pampa site


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pico do Jaraguá / São Paulo









Vismar R


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cotia - São Paulo


Entardecer no Templo Zulai por Vismar R, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Estadual do Monge / Paraná









Mandeandrade


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lago Negro / Espírito Santo









Tedd Santana


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Pereque-Açu / Rio de Janeiro









Diego3336


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lagedo Pai Mateus / Paraíba









André Pessoa


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Praia Grande in Arraial do Cabo -State of Rio de Janeiro*


Pensamento do dia: Paz por Pousada Caminho do Sol, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais​








A ilha por ajacorrea, no Flickr​


----------



## OrlandoBragaJr (Sep 4, 2012)

So Diverse, so Beautiful!
I Love my Country! =)


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nature at his best, and a very vibrant cities as well.


----------



## Silvina Mary Padilla (Mar 4, 2012)

OrlandoBragaJr said:


> So Diverse, so Beautiful!
> I Love my Country! =)


Diverse?, where? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Some pages before and you ll see it kay:



*Rio Negro - Paraná*


Geada, Rio Negro - Paraná - Brasil 2009 por Sync Cultural, no Flickr


----------



## japanapa0 (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't worry about the mexican troll. His envy shouldn't bother us. He is mad he lives in a desert with cactus everywhere.

Bom Jardim da Serra, *BRAZIL*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina


Sem título por Elke Ribeiro, no Flick








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco River - Minas Gerais


Rio São Francisco por alexpelicer, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Marumbi Peak - Paraná


Caminho do itupava (Pico Marumbi) - Trekking por Roniel Fonseca, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais


Ouro Preto por carlos-lerbach, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina


Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina por Magro_Costa, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro










Paraty, RJ por Luis Petrini, no Flickr









​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Igaraçu do Tietê / São Paulo









Max Hendel


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates. :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São José dos Ausentes / Rio Grande do Sul









João Ebone


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Búzios / Rio de Janeiro









Visit Brasil


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha de Marajó / Pará









Macapuna


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio Preto Waterfall - Goiás


Saltos do Rio Preto por Heitor Salvador, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra dos Órgãos - Rio de Janeiro


Serra dos Orgãos - Teresópolis por André Frota, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco


Noronha's Sunset por Renato de Albuquerque, no Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pedra Furada - Ceará


Pedra Furada por Alessandro Tocafundo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lapinha da Serra - Minas Gerais


Lapinha da Serra - MG por Alessandro Tocafundo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Travessão Valley - Minas Gerais


Vale do Travessão por Alessandro Tocafundo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tiradentes - Minas Gerais


Pra matar a sede de Beleza por Alessandro Tocafundo, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Jequiá da Praia / Alagoas 









nhDantas


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Tapes / Rio Grande do Sul









Luiz Filipe Varella


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Paraibuna / São Paulo









Inotech


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pantanal / Mato Grosso do Sul









fbigsilva [t r i p]


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Jaguari / São Paulo









GFerreiraJr ®


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Caraíva / Bahia









... Ju!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lages / Santa Catarina









cicero r. maciel


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra dos Órgãos National Park - Rio de Janeiro









Respira! por leosantiago, no Flickr 








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco
​








Muro Alto 3  por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Bocaina de Minas / Minas Gerais









Antonio Schubert


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Mostardas / Rio Grande do Sul









Carlos Gustavo Kersten


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Salinópolis / Pará









✖uzu Photo✖


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional das Emas / Goiás









André Pessoa


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cuiabá / Mato Grosso









Francisco Aragão


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina


marcus zilli - Natureza-45 por Marcus Zilli, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaimbezinho Canyon - Santa Catarina


canion por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapada dos Veadeiros / Goiás









Fernando Stankuns


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Tietê / São Paulo









Max Hendel


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra de Sobradinho / Bahia









André Pessoa


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira da Pedra Grande / São Paulo









Hotel Fazenda Parque dos Sonhos


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Curitiba / Paraná









Luis A. O. R.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra Vermelha / Piauí









André Pessoa


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra de Ibitipoca / Minas Gerais









... Ju!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Vila Velha / Espírito Santo









Jorge BRAZIL


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lagoa do Cassó / Maranhão









Gerude


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lapinha da Serra / Minas Gerais









snipmint


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Arraial do Cabo / Rio de Janeiro









Marinelson.Almeida


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cabo de Santo Agostinho / Pernambuco









nhDantas


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Urubici / Santa Catarina









cicero r. maciel


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia do Morro Branco / Ceará









D ® L Photography


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bombinhas - Santa Catarina
​ 






​ Bombinhas #8204 por Ismar dos Santos, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Garopaba - Santa Catarina










Vista de Garopaba por Vanderli S. Ribeiro, no Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Rio Branco - Acre










Palácio Rio Branco by Leonardo Vasconcelos, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Boa Vista - Roraima


Boa Vista - Roraima - Brazil by Jurandir Lima, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cacimbinhas Beach - Rio Grande do Norte


Sem título por Gabriel Minarello, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Galheta Beach - Santa Catarina









W. Michel








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Parque da Cachoeira - Rio Grande do Sul









Rica Retamal








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ilha Bela - São Paulo

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia









tainad








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Monte Roraima - Roraima









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poesiadeluz








​ ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pico do Papagaio - Minas Gerais


Pico do Papagaio por Rodrigo Condé, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pico Paraná - Paraná


Pico do Paraná por RoD Feijo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ferradura Valley - Rio Grande do Sul









mddbr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasil








​ ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro









Thiago Sanna 








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campeche Island - Santa Catarina

















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco River - Sergipe


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) por Carla Siqueira, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás


Chapada dos Veadeiros por D.A.P - devaneios altamente photográficos, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls - Paraná









GisleneNOliveira








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torres - Rio Grande do Sul

















​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Inhotim - Institute of Contemporary Art and Botanical Garden, Brumadinho - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasegbraga/5642831329/in/photostream/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

One of the 12 prophets (Ezekiel) - Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Matozinhos, Congonhas - Minas Gerais
*Cultural Heritage Humanity - UNESCO*









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasil/6998714197/in/photostream/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Marajó Island, Pará









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasil/6852561646/in/photostream/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Alcântara, Maranhão









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasil/6852460478/in/photostream/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Museu de Arte da Pampulha, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/setelagoano/6968271996/in/photostream/


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco*


Village_Porto_Vlubambo_IMG_5267_1_bx por Village Porto de Galinhas, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Abismo de Anhumas in Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul*


LugAres por mmarceloferreira, no Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Pico da Bandeira, Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/babydiana/4868903670/in/photostream/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ibitirama, Espírito Santo









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/just_life/3760688428/in/photostream/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campos do Jordão - São Paulo









Victor Augusto








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campos do Jordão - São Paulo









Ernesto Facinnelli








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Marataízes / Espírito Santo









Claudio Tebaldi


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Estadual de Vila Velha / Paraná









Marinelson.Almeida


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Porto de Galinhas / Pernambuco









Travessia Bacana


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São Vicente / São Paulo









marceloaxavier


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Campos do Jordão - São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Campos do Jordão gets to be more beautiful than many German cities... :drool:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia - Brasilia D. F.



Estádio Nacional de Brasília-DF Mané Garrincha by palairton, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Recife - Pernambuco




Recife, Brazil by christos-greece, on Flickr
(yes thats right, the new Moderator  )









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Recife is the capital of Pernambuco, not of Bahia. kay:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Pampulha Lagoon, Stadium Mineirão and Serra do Curral - Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais









by Rafael Fontenele


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina National Park - Bahia









EXBR's Pictures










​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina National Park - Bahia










EXBR's Pictures








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vineyards Valley - Rio Grande do Sul


Parreiral Vale dos Vinhedos por Vanderli Ribeiro, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro


Arraial do Cabo II - Praia do Pontal do Atalaia. por m.cavalcanti, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caxias do Sul - Rio Grande do Sul


Amanhecer gelado II por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São José dos Ausentes - Rio Grande do Sul​








Sem título por meiry_, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão​








Sem título por Nilton Ramos Quoirin, no Flickr









​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ 'desert in Brasil' is very interesting ! it's beautiful still.


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

bigcocksandniceasses said:


> Follow this blog http://bigcocksandniceasses.tumblr.com


Wie dumm!hno:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel_benevides/66355499/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

House of Tales, Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cidagarcia/2616006751/in/photostream/


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

^^^^

This is a brilliant pic from Rio !


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Rio is... Rio ! :drool:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Praça da Liberdade, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/felipesantosdias/6949883429/lightbox/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caledônia Peak - Rio de Janeiro


Cume do Pico da Caledônia (2219m) por Michael Strugale, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro


Praia Brava - Búzios por Michael Strugale, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/...9d73f865_b.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Aparados da Serra - Santa Catarina









Aparados da Serra por Felipe Roos, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina


Chan Fotografo-6507 por Chan360, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Casca D'Anta Waterfall - Minas Gerais


Serra da Canastra - Cachoeira Casca D´Anta por Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina


Ponte Hercilio Luz por Chan360, no Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Serra Catarinense - Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> Chan Fotografo-6507 por Chan360, no Flickr
> ...


Reminds me of the countryside near *Pelaihari *in Indonesia (i.e. pretty similar.)  i.e. pretty similar.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul



Porto Alegre by Pedro Milanez, on Flickr









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Baependi, Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pousada_dolado_de_la/6980361992/lightbox/


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*rio de janeiro*


RIo de Janeiro por VECTORINO, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul


Blue Lake Cave IV, Bonito (Mato Grosso do Sul) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Miguel das Missões - Rio Grande do Sul

*UNESCO World Heritage*


São Miguel das Missões por Maira Wenzel, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jalapão - State of Tocantins*


Cachoeira da Formiga-Jalapão-TO por arlenidemo, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

FAAN said:


> Aparados da Serra - Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns FAAN. Mto se esquece que a maioria dos Canyons da serra de Aparados está no lado catarinense também. Um pouquinho do merchan de Santa.... :colgate:


----------



## La bomba (Apr 14, 2012)

Un thread maravilloso. Fotos espectaculares.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Nova Viçosa - Bahia



Nova Viçosa - BA by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


















​
-------- - - ---- - - -- - - - --- - -- - - -- - -
_This post is also my *6.886th *post_.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Caravelas - Bahia



Caravelas é ouro e prata. Alguém discorda? by Márcia Valle, on Flickr









​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*


Barra Grande, Maragogi-AL por Flavio Usuda , no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Wow! Amazing beach! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Catimbau Valley - Pernambuco


Vale do Catimbau - PE por Mozart Souto, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Araucaria Forest - Rio Grande do Sul


Sem título por ♫♪♫ Márcio ♫♪♫, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jericoacoara - Ceará


Dawn / Amanhecer por Bart vanDorp, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra da Canastra National Park - Minas Gerais


Into the wild. por Br. Dusthtoff, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo









_Source_








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Macumba beach - Recreio dos Bandeirantes - Rio de Janeiro



Praia da Macumba by barrazine, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cambará do Sul - Rio Grande do Sul


Sem título por ♫♪♫ Márcio ♫♪♫, no Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul










Porto Alegre by Pedro Milanez, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Nova Viçosa - Bahia


_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Nova Viçosa - BA by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Caravelas - Bahia​ 









Caravelas é ouro e prata. Alguém discorda? by Márcia Valle, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bozen, the last three photos are really good, but you've already posted in the previous page, please, if you have others, please substitute them kay:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593173


----------



## M Vini (Oct 13, 2009)

Houshmman said:


> Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most beautiful colonial city of Brazil. :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mossoró - Rio Grande do Norte



Praça da convivência by fsoaresdelima, on Flickr









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

State Park Serra do Rola-Moça, Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxwellrodrigues/4363546985/lightbox/


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Caicó - Rio Grande do Norte



Caicó by Sr Dig Din, on Flickr









​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro



Vista Mirante - Búzios por Fernando Xambre, no Flickr









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Highway BR 040, Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_bh/3543803729/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Mangabeiras neighborhood, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Lobo's Farm in Minas Gerais
*


Nascer do sol na Fazenda do Lobo - Sunrise in the Wolf's Farm - Brazil por de Paula FJ, no Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais



Belo Horizonte ganha sua quinta ciclovia by Portal PBH, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Picos Ibitirati - Paraná​

Picos Ibitirati, União e Paraná by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr









​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra do Caraça / Minas Gerais









Vanessa Machado


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cavalcante / Goiás









Around the World in unknown...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional das Sete Cidades / Maranhão









Hans Braegelmann


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Caxambu, Minas Gerais


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Tauá Grande Hotel, Araxá - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tauahotel/5934592360/sizes/l/in/set-72157623911271326/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Tauá Grande Hotel, Araxá - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tauahotel/4543465077/sizes/l/in/set-72157623911271326/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Timbé do Sul - Santa Catarina









_Gilberto J Botelho









_​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Castelo - Espírito Santo









Paisagens do interior de Castelo/ES by Erly Nunes Machado facebook.com/fotografiaserly, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão


LENÇOIS MARANHENSES por deltafrut, no Flickr










​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra das Confusões - Piauí


Na descida para o Riacho dos Bois por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro


Serrinha por Claudio Marcon, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia


Vista do morro do Pai Inácio por PhotoMundi, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí
​

Boqueirão do Pedro Rodrigues por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Grotão da Esperança - Piauí
​

Grotão da Esperança por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Morro do Açu - Rio de Janeiro


Sunrise - Morro do Açu (2nd Edition) por Daniel Valle, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso









Claudia Almeida









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Praça da Liberdade, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









fonte:http://www.flickr.com/photos/presentecotidiano/6108416909/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Américo R. Giannetti Municipal Park, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Serra do Curral, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gushanti/4896680224/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Preguiças / Maranhão









deltafrut


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Congonhas - Minas Gerais



Congonhas-dez-2006 145 by Cleusa Poloni, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tiradentes - Minas Gerais



Tiradentes-dez-2006 011 by Cleusa Poloni, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Great views of the brazilian countryside.


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Hercílio Luz Bridge, Florianópolis - Santa Catarina









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/julian...Hp-91fviz-7zwUyA-8Rt1cE-8Rt1p7-adTEW5-adQQHi/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Rio-Niterói Bridge, Rio de Janeiro/Niterói - Rio de Janeiro 









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubemp...9x-beDABt-bm87Eu-9jDadc-7ZW6QN-7ZSVNi-7ZSWGr/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Octavio Frias Cable-Stayed Bridge, São Paulo - São Paulo









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlos...4V-7v3iCp-7v75fQ-cBdFsj-cDLVqN-9nLRBJ-d9J1CD/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Getúlio Vargas Bridge or Guaíba Bridge, Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotowa...DQ-7Cehin-cN9AnE-9URNy5-8oHSc9-8dT376-bwVGKE/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vitória - Espírito Santo


Vitória - ES por Paulo Trarbach, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro 

*UNESCO World Heritage Site*


Rio de Janeiro por CM Ortega, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernmabuco

*UNESCO World Heritage Site*


Fernando de Noronha por R. Mathias, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Farroupilha - Rio Grande do Sul









Source








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Monte Negro Peak - Rio Grande do Sul









Source








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chuvisqueiro Waterfall - Rio Grande do Sul









Source








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campeche Island - Santa Catarina










Ilha do Campeche, Florianópolis by Marcelo_Prais, on Flickr








​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Fernando de Noronha :drool:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*National Park Caves of Peruacu - State of Minas Gerais*


Sem título por Eduardo Aigner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cotia - São Paulo


Entardecer no Templo Zulai por Vismar R, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina


Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina por Magro_Costa, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Conceição Lagoon - Santa Catarina










Lagoa by Micheℓ, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Farol da Barra - Santa Catarina









Farol da Barra by Micheℓ, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Galheta Beach - Santa Catarina










GALHETA BEACH by marlonflp, on Flickr









​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Тrying to post in the main regions of the coast, and that in the interior of Brazil, jungle, amazon, really there is nothing interesting? Maybe the pyramid, but I do not know :lol:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^I'm searching pics of those areas right now. BTW, what pyramid?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goiás


Sempre-Vivas nas Veredas do Parque Nacional da Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás por Daniel Rosendo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fundão Waterfall - Minas Gerais


Cachoeira do Fundão. Parque Nacional da Serra da Canastra -Minas Gerais por Daniel Rosendo, no Flickr








​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Just one thing I do know is western Brazil is a jungle out there and you can eat , there may have something interesting, something like the pyramids or abandoned ancient cities?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

There's no ancient cities (from before 1500), but no doubt there is much interesting things. Many national parks, the highest mountains of the country, historic centers (colonial) etc.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Neblina Peak National Park - Amazonas









Pico da Neblina by Verbeno, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vitória - Espírito Santo










Enseada e Praia do Canto... by xiko.andrade, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul










Canyon Fortaleza by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr 








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ponta Negra - Manaus - Amazonas



Ponta Negra, Manaus/AM by Verbeno, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí


Serrinha por deltafrut, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Joaquim - Santa Catarina


Neve em Santa Catarina por Bode Morto, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Carapeba - State of Bahia*









 por Leandro Durães


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

FAAN said:


> Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAAN, o Canyon Fortaleza fica em Santa Catarina. Mas claro, na divisa com o RS.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*National Park Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goias*


Chapada dos Veadeiros por D.A.P - devaneios altamente photográficos, no Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Muito bonito!


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Road to the Serra do Cipó, Metropolitan Region of Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/edy_lu...wS-8jptyP-8jpq9R-8jsDUo-8jstjw-8jsGru-8jpgHM/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Serra da Piedade, Metropolitan Region of Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais









fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/regina...uN-7Snw8u-anG25R-eaF9oV-ehsCAA-axBzfW-dWZzeL/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Branco River - Roraima*

*
tempos de maio 1-4 by Thiago Orsi, on Flickr*










*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Kukenan-Kamaiwá Valley - Roraima*

Brazil - Venezuela border
*

Vale Kukenan-Kamaiwá by Thiago Orsi, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Branco River - Roraima



tempos de maio 2-4 by Thiago Orsi, on Flickr


*







*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Luk's, sorry me for disrespect the main rule of this thread, but I need to share those amazing pictures!

Monte Roraima - Roraima

*Brazilian Side*


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr










​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira do Taika / Mato Grosso do Sul









Travessia Bacana


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Campos de Cima da Serra / Rio Grande do Sul









João Ebone


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São Luís / Maranhão









Francisco Aragão


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Maragogi :drool:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Serra dos Órgãos National Park - Rio de Janeiro









http://www.summitpost.org/serra-dos-rg-os-national-park-rj-brazil/428195








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Please mention the source.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Fixed!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro


Amanhecer no Pico do Couto, Parque Nacional de Itatiaia, RJ/MG by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Peruaçu Caves - Minas Gerais


Buraco dos Macacos - Panorâmica by Clever Pinto, on Flickr


Parna Cavernas do Peruaçu - norte de MG by Geiser Trivelato, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Parna Cavernas do Peruaçu - Norte de MG by Geiser Trivelato, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São José dos Ausentes - Rio Grande do Sul


Amanhecer gelado by EdmilsonFeldmann, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Morro da Boa Vista - Santa Catarina


Boa Vista 1. by Fábio Hasegawa, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Perau Branco Waterfall - Rio Grande do Sul


Cachoeira do Perau Branco - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Osório - Rio Grande do Sul


Parque Eolico - Osorio - RS por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Dois Irmãos Islands - Pernambuco


Fernando de Noronha - Ilha Dois Irmaos by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Monte Negro Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul


Canion Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Yucumã Fall - Rio Grande do Sul


Salto do yucumã por Vanderlei Debastiani, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porcos Bay - Pernambuco


Fernando de Noronha - Baia dos Porcos by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra das Confusões National Park - Piauí


Parque Nacional da Serra das Confusões by deltafrut, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo


Vila Olimpia - 2012 by BN Foto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Recife - Pernambuco


Pátio São Pedro by Prefeitura do Recife Oficial, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Blumenau - Santa Catarina









Source










​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco River - Minas Gerais


Rio São francisco,casca D`anta ao fundo. by André Laine, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso









http://bbs.sf-express.com/sfer/data/attachment/forum/month_0906/20090630_316f0cec723a9d169d4aCUmiXkeTW804.jpg








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls - Paraná









Antonino Bartuccio








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Caxambu - Minas Gerais



Escadaria da Igreja Santa Isabel - Caxambu, Minas Gerais by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


[No map, the WikiCommons picture wouldn't load on my computer :bash:]​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São José dos Pinhais - Paraná









Tall and handsome by RadamesM, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaimbezinho Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul









Rio do Boi - Cânion Itaimbezinho - Cambará do Sul por Gustavo Valentim, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza Canyon - Santa Catarina


Canyon by Thiago Marra, on Flickr










​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Farol Beach - Rio de Janeiro


IMG_7304-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr








​


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Lago Paranoá - Brasília - Distrito Federal








http://www.supclub.com.br/responsavel-por-aluguel-de-sup-e-indiciado-por-morte-no-lago-paranoa/


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Maceió - Alagoas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7494267138/in/photostream/


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Maragogi - AL








By leticiahr,On Flickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Lençois Maranhenses - Maranhão








By rtietz,On Flickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Palmas - Tocantins








By Ronaldo Mitt,On Fllickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Florianopolis - Santa Catarina 








http://www.city-data.com/forum/americas/1618104-cities-brazil-you-like-better-than-2.html


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Monte Roraima - Roraima








By gabriela_amorim,On Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ouro Preto​*







http://celebrecomsupimpa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/OP.jpg​


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina








http://www.leoneconstrutora.com.br/site/balneario-camboriu/


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

São Carlos - São Paulo








Por Tadashi Sanca,http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467348&page=2


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina

*Brazilian Blizzards 2013*



























Source of all pics








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Snow in the mountains??? :eek2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Yep, alot!


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

São Joaquim - SC








By Marcos V. Booz Silva,On Flickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Praia de Boa Viagem - Recife - PE








By jair.araujo,On Flick


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Guarapuava / Paraná









Fotos da neve em Guarapuava/PR - 22/07/2013


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Palhoça / Santa Catarina









Imagens de uma paisagem única formada por neve, mar e cidades na Grande Florianópolis (23/07/13)


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dunas do Rosado - Rio Grande do Norte


Dunas do Rosado. Rio Grande do Norte, Brasil. por Saulo Pereira2, no Flickr








*​


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Florianópolis / Santa Catarina























​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Anavilhanas National Park - Amazonas*

Anavilhanas Ecological Station is an ecological station in Brazil in the state of Amazonas. The Anavilhanas archipelago includes hundreds of islands in the Rio Negro. An area of 350,000 hectares with a perimeter of 380 km has been put forward by the Brazilian government as a tentative World Heritage Site since 1998. This comprises 100,000 hectares of islands and canals within the Rio Negro and a further 260,000 hectares of riverside forest.


Anavilhanas Lodge por Guide Viaggi, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Perigoso Beach - Rio de Janeiro
*

Praia do Perigoso por Guto Machado, no Flickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Olinda - PE








By moemaandrade,On Flickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls - PR








By nandafds,On Flickr


----------



## zone_brazil (Oct 30, 2011)

Maragogi - AL








By leticiahr,On Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio dos Cedros - Santa Catarina*









prefeiturardc rio dos cedros - picasa


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapada dos Guimarães - Mato Grosso*


5283110560_bb5891f2ce_o por macedocoelho, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pantanal*

The Pantanal is one of the world's largest tropical wetland areas, and is located mostly within the Brazilian state of Mato Grosso do Sul, but it extends into Mato Grosso and portions of Bolivia and Paraguay. It sprawls over an area estimated at between 140,000 and 195,000 square kilometres (54,000 and 75,000 sq mi). Various subregional ecosystems exist, each with distinct hydrological, geological and ecological characteristics; up to 12 of them have been defined

About 80% of the Pantanal floodplains are submerged during the rainy seasons, nurturing an astonishing biologically diverse collection of aquatic plants and helping to support a dense array of animal species.

The name "Pantanal" comes from the Portuguese word pântano, meaning wetland, bog, swamp, quagmire or marsh. By comparison, the Brazilian highlands are locally referred to as the planalto, plateau or, literally, high plain.



Pantanal- por Fernando Donasci, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pedra da Mina mountain - 2,798 m*


Pedra da Mina is the highest mountain in the Brazilian state of São Paulo and the second in the Serra da Mantiqueira mountain range. It is located at the border with Minas Gerais state, leaving the status of highest mountain fully located within São Paulo to its fellow Serra da Mantiqueira mountain Pico dos Marins.

Near the mountain, there is the Rio Claro spring, located at 2,500 metres above sea level, the highest river spring in Brazil.


Pedra da Mina por Guto Machado, no Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Garopaba - Santa Catarina


Garopaba - SC by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Barra Beach - Santa Catarina


Praia da Barra - Garopaba - SC by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Negro Lake - Rio Grande do Sul


Lago Negro - Gramado - Brazil by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The Toucan - Pará


Toucan by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bom Jardim da Serra - Santa Catarina


Vista antes de chegar no Resort by Rio do Rastro Eco Resort, on Flickr


Porteira de entrada by Rio do Rastro Eco Resort, on Flickr








​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Marvelous pics !


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Carajás - Pará

*A town in the middle of Amazon Rainforest*


PROJETO HARPIA by FCarneiro, on Flickr









​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Mossoró / Rio Grande do Norte









Prefeitura de Mossoró


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pontal do Peba / Alagoas









Francisco Aragão


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Zona da Mata / Minas Gerais









W Gaspar


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Calçadão da Gameleira / Acre









Franklin H Andrade


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Pelotinhas / Santa Catarina









cicero r. maciel


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I love the lively colors of the Mossoro pic !


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> Next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls - Paraná


Foz do Iguaçu - Paraná by Visit Brasil, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Curitiba - Paraná


Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - Paraná by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Visit Brasil, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul









Débora Faoro










​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Curitiba - Paraná
> 
> 
> Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - Paraná by Visit Brasil, on Flickr
> ...


*FAAN *, :nono: that is *T w o* pictures there not one. hno:

btw, looks like a nice area  .


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

bozenBDJ said:


> *FAAN *, :nono: that is *T w o* pictures there not one. hno:
> 
> btw, looks like a nice area  .


In the first page of the thread the creator, says that the limit is two pics per post kay:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina


Nature's greatness clears the mind by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nova Trento - Santa Catarina









Carlos André








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ponta do Araça - Santa Catarina


Ponta do Araça - Porto Belo / SC by ozeias, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Antunes Beach - Alagoas


Praia do Antunes by George Hamilton Paes Barreto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Castro - Paraná


Moinho de Castrolanda, Paraná por G.Perretto (OFF), no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Penedo - Alagoas


Penedo - Alagoas - Brasil por Adilson Andrade, no Flickr








​


----------



## Indestructible (Aug 19, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

amazing FAAN and thanks for help me


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fumaça waterfall - Tocantins



Cachoeira da Fumaça por Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr







*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

O topico tá animal. Trabalho primoroso de ambos, FAAN e Luk's.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Valeu Geoce e seja bem vindo para ajudar kay:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Luk's said:


> ^^ Valeu Geoce e seja bem vindo para ajudar kay:


Luk's, eu só traria fotos de Santa, então prefiro deixar ao bom senso e bom gosto de vcs (que tem sido ótimo, por sinal). O topico tá mto bom, então deixo como está.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Ainda assim fique a vontade para postar fotos de SC kay:


*Chapada dos Guimarães - Mato Grosso


Mirante of Chapada do Guimarães, Brazil por Abílio de Moraes, no Flickr








*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Búzios - Rio de Janeiro


Búzios por brmatters, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Marajó Island - Pará


Soure - Ilha de Marajó - Pará por Macapuna, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bandeira Peak - Espírito Santo


Pico da Bandeira por Largato, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro


Sunset at Angra dos Reis por eugeni_dodonov, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

João Pessoa - Paraíba


skyline de João Pessoa por Rodrigo Veloso, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu National Park - Paraná


Cataratas do Iguaçu (lll) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina


Serra do Rio do Rastro (V) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr









​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Time Lapse in Rio de Janeiro:

73053894
Gizmodo


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Für alle Ausländer, die nicht wissen, den Rio, das garantiere ich Ihnen, dass es wirklich eine wunderschöne Stadt. Es kann eine Stadt von einem Schwellenland sein, aber es ist so sensationell wie New York oder Paris. Sage ich und ich wiederhole: Welches Land gesegnet! :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lagoinha do Leste - Santa Catarina


Lagoinha do Leste por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Monte Negro Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul


Cânion Monte Negro (lll) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São José dos Ausentes - Rio Grande do Sul


São José dos Ausentes por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Derrubadas - Rio Grande do Sul


Derrubadas por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu National Park - Paraná


Cataratas do Iguaçu (Vll) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr


Cataratas do Iguaçu (Vl) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fecho da Serra Waterfall - Minas Gerais


Cachoeira Fecho da Serra por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Agulhas Negras Peak - Rio de Janeiro


Agulhas Negras (Vl) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Morro da Boa Vista in Rancho Queimado - Santa Catarina


Morro da Boa Vista - Rancho Queimado por Joaquim Araujo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jalapão State Park - Tocantins


Dunas do Jalapão por Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Terra adorada por Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaguanum Island - Rio de Janeiro









tpelluso


Ilha de Jaguanum - Itac. - Rio de Janeiro por a3armandoa3, no Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Serra da Mantiqueira - Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aragao...GL-8nsdj6-8nsnDM-8nsqRv-7DKQCA-7DFXxz-7DFZZt/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Itiquira Municipal Park - Goiás*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aragao/9498392920/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Countryside - Goiás*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aragao/9396871454/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Dunas de Joaquina / Santa Catarina









Rafael Fernando


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra de Itatins / São Paulo









adilsonkarafa


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pantanal / Mato Grosso do Sul









Baractus


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra do Caraça / Minas Gerais









marcelo nacinovic


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeiras do Itapecurú / Maranhão









deltafrut


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Coroa do Meio / Sergipe









rbpdesigner


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional Chapada dos Veadeiros / Goiás









Mauricio Mercadante


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaparica Island - Bahia


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--3 por Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo


SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1768 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itamaraty Palace - Distrito Federal


Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Francisco de Paula - Rio Grande do Sul


Sao Francisco de Paula - RS por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro


Rio de Janeiro por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro - Morro da Urca por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaimbezinho Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul


Itaimbezinho - Brazil por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Copacabana ist... Copacabana! :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul


Fortaleza Canyon - Brazil por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Serra do Andaime - Minas Gerais*


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful pics! :applause:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Morro de São Paulo / Bahia









J. Vicente S. Fo.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional do Monte Roraima / Roraima









JPavani


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Diamantina / Minas Gerais









M.Moraes Fotografia


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional dos Lençóis Maranhenses / Maranhão









Gary Koutsoubis


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful <3


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cataratas do Iguaçu / Paraná









Gary Koutsoubis


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Dunas do Jalapão / Tocantins









Diógenes Araújo


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Vale do Mucuri / Minas Gerais









Catalisa - Cooperação para...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Porto do Mangue / Rio Grande do Norte









Thyrone©


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Oiapoque / Amapá









WWF-Brasil


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Porto de Galinhas / Pernambuco









De Santis


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Florianópolis / Santa Catarina









grgoedert


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra da Mantiqueira / São Paulo









argila.esmeralda


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia de São Pedro / São Paulo









GFerreiraJr ®


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pico da Bandeira / Espírito Santo









casquilha


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Vaza-Barris / Sergipe









Ricardo Machado Torres


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia da Foca / Rio de Janeiro









Rodrigo_Soldon


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha de Algodoal / Pará









Macapuna


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional da Serra da Bocaina / Rio de Janeiro









Semilla Luz


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics, Marcos Vinicius


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapada dos Veadeiros / Goiás









camilla.albano


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Osório - Rio Grande do Sul


Parque Eolico - Osorio - RS por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Bom Jardim da Serra / Santa Catarina









FOTONICO.BR


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Peruaçu Caves - Minas Gerais


Buraco dos Macacos - Panorâmica by Clever Pinto, on Flickr









Source








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Passo do S Waterfall - Rio Grande do Sul









Lucas Brentano








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Joaquina Dunes - Santa Catarina


Dunas da Joaquina por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr


Dunas da Joaquina (lV) por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra das Araras / Rio de Janeiro









GFerreiraJr ®


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Saco de Mamanguá - Rio de Janeiro

*Tropical Fiord*


Saco do Mamanguá por Rafael Fernando, no Flickr








​


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Serra da Capivara - Piaui


Baichão das Andorinhas - Serra da Capivara -PI Brasil por moises.foto, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Santo André - São Paulo


Paranapiacaba, SP / BR por Francisco Patara Filho, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro


Farol Island - Arraial do Cabo . RJ / Brazil por Brivilati, no Flickr


Praia Brava V por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ilhabela - São Paulo


Ilhabela_Sul012_001 por silvioefernandes, no Flickr


Costa Sul da Ilhabela por renancavichi, no Flickr


----------



## Charles Prata (Oct 7, 2013)

Excellent topic !!!!


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Jalapão - Tocantins


Dunas do Jalapão por Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Peruibe - São Paulo



JURÉIA ITATINS - PERUÍBE - SP (1) por PrefeituraPeruíbe, no Flickr








​


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Serra da Bocaina - São Paulo


Serra da Bocaina_20052012_9979.jpg por graziela.teixeira, no Flickr








​


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Caraguatatuba - São Paulo


Caraguatatuba por rockcompany, no Flickr


Caraguatatuba por Andre Luiz Felix Nunes, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Dunes - Maranhão


Sem título por Nilton Ramos Quoirin, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Amazon State*

Amazon Jungle, is a moist broadleaf forest that covers most of the Amazon Basin of South America. This basin encompasses 7,000,000 square kilometres (2,700,000 sq mi), of which 5,500,000 square kilometres (2,100,000 sq mi) are covered by the rainforest. This region includes territory belonging to nine nations. The majority of the forest is contained within Brazil, with 60% of the rainforest, followed by Peru with 13%, Colombia with 10%, and with minor amounts in Venezuela, Ecuador, Bolivia, Guyana, Suriname and French Guiana.


The Amazon river in October por FractalOn, no Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Maragogi / Alagoas









Juliana_Ferreiraa


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia de Ponta Grossa / Ceará









Nilton Ramos Quoirin


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Itamonte - Minas Gerais









Sem Titulo por cristianegellert, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Luís Correia / Piauí
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a stunning scenary !


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Casca d'Anta Waterfall - Minas Gerais



por It Looks Like Me


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Tabuleiro Waterfall - Minas Gerais


por Paulo H de Oliveira


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Novo / Tocantins









Lélia Valduga


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia do Gunga / Alagoas









Stella Padão


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cataratas dos Couros / Goiás









Kaká


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Estadual dos Três Picos / Rio de Janeiro









Stella Padão


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Estadual de Vila Velha / Paraná









Renzo_60D


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Serra do Cipó - Minas Gerais


Travessão por Rodrigo A. Azevedo, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

São Sebastião - São Paulo


marcosvital


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Caburé Beach - Maranhão


MREBRASIL


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ubatuba - São Paulo


helenpereira


VCLS


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Lagoinha do Leste - Santa Catarina


rmosimann


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ouro Branco - Minas Gerais


Glauco Umbelino


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Guarujá - São Paulo



Fabrício


Douglascassiano









​


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Forte dos Reis Magos - Rio Grande do Norte









 Seu WERNECK


oliveiradesamuel


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Sao Francisco River - Bahia


Adilson Andrade


ThalesBrandão


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Pipa Beach - Rio Grande do Norte


Udo Frederico Nali Matiello


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Descoberto / Distrito Federal









João Guilherme de Carvalho


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Estrada Real - Minas Gerais


nakamuraduran


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ilha Grande - Rio de Janeiro


luciwest








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Vitória / Espírito Santo









brunoCoelho (Fotografo)


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra do Picote / Paraíba









John Medcraft


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional de Aparados da Serra / Rio Grande do Sul









RadamesM


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha de Marajó / Pará









Macapuna


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Morro do Camelo / Bahia









João Guilherme de...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Vale do Catimbau / Pernambuco









Mozart Souto


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapada dos Veadeiros / Goiás









Fatinha... está


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia do Saquinho / Santa Catarina









Susie Sun 2011


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira Itaporani / Rio de Janeiro









Yuliya_T


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lagoa da Taíba / Ceará









deltafrut


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra da Canastra / Minas Gerais









Fabio Rage


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

João Pessoa / Paraíba









deltafrut


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra do Espirito Santo / Tocantins









Alexander Tepes


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira do Teotônio / Rondônia









Avener Prado


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional da Serra dos Órgãos / Rio de Janeiro









Felipe-Barros


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*"Waves..." - Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinici...Dx-fjyuDs-82wTEk-az3iir-bTw222-9xckTu-87scXG/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Farm, Ibitipoca - Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcia...6R-dYFbgn-dYFbr6-7LXbeq-7LTeeR-7LXaSG-eRv7vq/


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Piquete - São Paulo


pindamonhangabense


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Xingó Canyon - Alagoas





Carla Siqueira


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Brazil could easily become a world meca for ecotourism. 

Nice thread !


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caxias do Sul - Rio Grande do Sul


Neve by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr


27/08/2013 by Carol_Debastiani, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Cristóvão - Sergipe










*UNESCO World Heritage Site*


São Cristovão - Sergipe - Praça São Francisco by Adilson Andrade, on Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pantanal / Mato Grosso do Sul









sinotrukChina


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Venda Nova do Imigrante / Espírito Santo









Vinicius Depizzol


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Santuário do Caraça - Minas Gerais


jose senna


PeterQQ2009


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Serra do Rio Rastro - Santa Catarina


Generoso Mrack


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Botumirim - Minas Gerais


A. Porto


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Morro do Pai Inácio - Bahia


Dani Gama


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Cume dos Marins/Pico do Marinzinho, Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucas_...HH-agwbo8-9nyu7o-9nytZy-7RpVX8-8HbYeM-7V1zcS/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikinh...6N-aa3Gp5-a9ZTqR-aa3Jx7-a9ZSXz-a9ZT4t-aa11Zv/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ipojuca / Pernambuco









Macapuna


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro


barrazine


kenjiys


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Porto Seguro - Bahia


















trip2gether


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ubatuba - São Paulo


whl.travel


cassifalcao


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina



Rafael Fernando


Rodrigo_Soldon








​


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

All of them, are beautiful landscapes!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional do Monte Roraima / Roraima









gabriela_amorim


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Galinhos / Rio Grande do Norte









s a n d r a 2 0 1 3


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cachoeira do Lázaro / Goiás









Judson Castro


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapada dos Guimarães / Mato Grosso









Pedro Bonna


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha Grande / Rio de Janeiro









Danilo Yamamoto


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Jardim de Maytreia / Goiás









Fatinha Cristina


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Itacaré / Bahia









Marinelson Almeida Brasil


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Monte Azul / Minas Gerais









JR1994


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lago Gladys / Roraima









juliafotos


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Caldeirão do Gado / Piauí









deltafrut


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Mucuge River - Bahia









Marcus Mello


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Mata de São João - Bahia


A. Teixeira


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro





Rodrigo_Soldon


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

São Luiz do Paraitinga - São Paulo









Priscila Zambotto


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Paranoá Lake - Distrito Federal


Rubens.Campos


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Pantanal - Mato Grosso


Fernando Donasci


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Petrópolis - Rio de Janeiro



Bruno Aguiar☯


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ribeirão Preto - São Paulo


Maxi Borges


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ilhabela - São Paulo









Elói Daibello


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Pomerode - Santa Catarina


Gutyerrez Erdmann


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Morro do Chapéu / Maranhão









Nando Cunha


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ilha de Marajó / Pará









Macapuna


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Goiânia - Goiás


osvaldoeaf


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ibiporã - Paraná


AnnuskA - AnnA Theodora


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Itapemirim - Espirito Santo


BrunoOrnelas


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais




Fred Matos


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Marumbi - Paraná









rafaeldeoliveira


Marcelo Mayer








​


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Praia do Gunga - Alagoas


Má Fernández


Itawi Albuquerque


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Carambeí - Paraná









Roseli Stepurski


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Capivara Fall in Cavalgante - State of Goiás*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jotagedf/10536731313/in/[email protected]


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro


Angra dos Reis e bem ao fundo Ilha Grande by miriam.faleiros, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro


Paraty by Quasebart, on Flickr








​


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Furnas - Minas Gerais


Christyam


Christyam


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Quixeramobim - Ceará









Tarcísio Filho


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ilhabela - São Paulo


Zanella *zaniz*


L'écureuil


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia do Francês / Alagoas









rpcastilho


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Torres / Rio Grande do Sul









Vismar R


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Canoa Quebrada / Ceará









DaNieL CoRioLaNo


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Angra dos Reis is such a paradise.... :drool:


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

Canion das Laranjeiras - Santa Catarina









Márcio Doege


----------



## Charles Prata (Oct 7, 2013)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Canoa Quebrada / Ceará
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maravilha de praia :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Charles Prata said:


> Maravilha de praia :cheers:


Obrigado !!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Cavalcante / Goiás









João Guilherme de...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Parque Nacional de Itatiaia / Rio de Janeiro









Edson Roberto - Potim


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra da Canastra / Minas Gerais









Flavio Gontijo


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Serra do Amolar / Mato Grosso do Sul









AgroTools


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lago Araramã / Amapá









Fábio Maffei


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Imbassaí / Bahia









PL 62


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapada dos Guimarães / Mato Grosso









Pedro Bonna


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Canyon Bandeirinha / Minas Gerais









Travessia Bacana


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Joaquina Sand Dunes - Santa Catarina*


Watching the Sunset by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pantanal National Park - Mato Grosso do Sul*


_DSC1992 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mole Beach in Florianópolis - Santa Catarina*


Sunrise Reflection by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco*


Vale do Catimbau by Novais Almeida, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amazon Rainforest - Amazonas*


Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest byCIFOR, on Flickr


Aerial view of the Amazon Rainforest by CIFOR, on Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rota do Lagarto / Espírito Santo









Gilmar Queiroz


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Saco de Mamanguá / Rio de Janeiro









Rafael Fernando


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Costa das Baleias / Bahia









turismobahia


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Praia de Barra Grande / Alagoas









George Hamilton Paes Barreto


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Monte Roraima / Roraima









Ramon e Thalita


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Was erstaunlich!! * :drool:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Acari / Rio Grande do Norte









Parnanet - Wallace


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Marcos6010Vinicius plesa, this is an international forum, so put the tittle in english:

ex: Baleias coast, Barra Grande Beach, etc.

Nice pics guys


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Luk's said:


> Marcos6010Vinicius plesa, this is an international forum, so put the tittle in english:
> 
> ex: Baleias coast, Barra Grande Beach, etc.
> 
> Nice pics guys


Ok


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh God, that's simply one of the most beautiful places on earth. :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Bocaina Mountains / Minas Gerais









Fabio Rage


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lençóis Maranhenses National Park / Maranhão









p.facco


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pancas / Espírito Santo









marceloesalgado


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Marajó Island / Pará









Macapuna


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rio do Sul - Santa Catarina
*


Neve em Rio do Sul por FOTONICO.BR, no Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu National Park - Paraná*


Foz do Iguaçu | Cataratas do Iguaçu by BEST WESTERN Tarobá Hotel e Eventos, on Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Itacoatiara Beach / Rio de Janeiro*









Martinusso


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park / Goiás*









Photoenvironmental


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Iguaçu National Park - Paraná*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Caparaó Mountains / Minas Gerais*









dgarkauskas


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Recife / Pernambuco*









Cláudio Maranhão


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Maceió-State of Alagoas:









Jaim Oliveira


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Fortaleza-State of Ceará:


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Arena Castelão-Fortaleza-State of Ceará:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640620&page=38


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Itacoatiara...i miss u so much


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Itacoatiara Beach / Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This beach is not in Niteroi? :?


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Houshmman said:


> This beach is not in Niteroi? :?


Yes, she is in Niterói.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome pics in this page!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco*​








Muro Alto 3  by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jalapão State Park - Tocantins*


_A2B4682 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_A2B3892 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Caracol - Rio Grande do Sul









Eduardo Picado


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santa Catarina Island - Santa Catarina*


Dawn at Shore by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chuvisqueiro Fall - Rio Grande do Sul*


Cascata Chuvisqueiro by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bodoquena National Park - Mato Grosso do Sul*


www.leonardomilanophoto.com by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


www.leonardomilanophoto.com by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Amazonas River - Amazonas









marbap


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amazon Raiforest - Amapá*


FLORESTA AMAZÔNICA by BRUNO GUERRA Imagem, on Flickr








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Araras - Mato Grosso









800ASAS


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra dos Órgãos National Park - Rio de Janeiro









leo santiago








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro


















.**rickipanema**.


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Henrique Vicente









Chirstian Haugen


----------



## duongpm006 (Dec 11, 2013)

Brazil is one of the most amazing and exotic places on the planet. Please keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Boipeba Island - Bahia









Cândido de Almeida


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Joinville - Santa Catarina









Jorge Silva


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão









Danta Laurini Jr


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fraga Waterfall - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Centre for Contemporary Art and Photography, Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais*


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing landscapes! :master:


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Vitória - Espírito Santo









brunocsilva


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Tabuleiro Waterfall - Minas Gerais









Paulo H de Oliveira


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina









vardanega


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Monte Roraima - Roraima









amarcela


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Tassimirim - Bahia









strugale


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Farmland, Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasama...8M-9xmFKs-9xm8mS-gFTcJu-gnB1P4-gC7ijV-gEpveb/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Countryside (Serra da Canastra National Park), Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/484957...Yh-dCmnsr-dCmncX-e3WqVj-ajADwM-gWQqiV-a43g3H/


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Highway and Cerrado Mineiro, Minas Gerais*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulor...Dx-8auZ3A-8auVg9-8auQFd-8av7oN-gsA7Na-7KgSPW/


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão


LENÇOIS MARANHENSES por deltafrut, no Flickr










​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Ubatuba - São Paulo









Denis Fotografia









​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul









Luís Condessa








​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia








João Guilherme de Carvalho


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Itaimbezinho Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul









Lucas Brentano


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí*


120504_9092-Editar by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


baixão da pedra furada, Parque nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piaui_8187 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Pão de Açúcar ao amanhecer visto do Cristo, Rio de Janeiro_Sugarloaf Mountain at sunrise seen from Christ the Redeemer_-2 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


130504_2660 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ibirapuera Urban Park - São Paulo*


L9994397 by edu marmello, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alto da Pedra Furada in Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí*


Alto da Pedra Furada, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí, Brazil_-31 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Alto da Pedra Furada, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí, Brazil_9469 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cabo Frio - Rio de Janeiro*


Forte Sao Mateus na Praia do Forte, Cabo Frio_3951 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Forte Beach - Rio de Janeiro*


Forte Sao Mateus, Praia do Forte, Cabo Frio, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ubatuba - São Paulo*


amanhecer no litoral da rio santos, ubatuba, São Paulo 9987 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


vista panorâmica da praia do promirim com rio em primeiro plano, ubatuba, São Paulo 8487 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Couves Island - São Paulo*


ilha das couves, em frente a picinguaba, ubatuba, São Paulo_ by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul*


Cânion Fortaleza by Eduardo Berthier, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Araucaria Forest in Tanguá Park - Paraná*


Parque Tanguá by Luiz Lemos7, on Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Xingó's Canyon / Sergipe*









Carla Siqueira


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Casca D'Anta Waterfall - Minas Gerais*


Casca D'Anta by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Casca D'Anta (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra Branca - Minas Gerais*


Serra Branca by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro*


Vista do Alto da Pedra Furada by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sancho Beach - Pernambuco*











Praia do Sancho - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Praia do Sancho - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunrise in Ubatuba - São Paulo*


Amanhecer em Ubatuba, São Paulo_-5 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


amanhecer no litoral da rio santos, ubatuba, São Paulo 9990 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


praia do felix, ubatuba, estrada rio santos, São Paulo 8775 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Interior of São Francisco da Penitência Church - Rio de Janeiro*

Baroque Style - Built between *1657 and 1733*


Igreja da Ordem Terceira de Sao Francisco da Penitencia, Centro, Rio de Janeiro_1240 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Igreja da Ordem Terceira de Sao Francisco da Penitencia, Centro, Rio de Janeiro_1232 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Igreja da Ordem Terceira de Sao Francisco da Penitencia, Centro, Rio de Janeiro_1228 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaparica Island - Bahia*


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--3 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--7 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Beach in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*


Rio de Janeiro por Thamy Angel, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*











Cataratas do Iguaçú - Foz do Iguaçú - PR - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Cataratas do Iguaçú - Foz do Iguaçú - PR - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr








​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

great updates FAAN and guys, with the amazing and interesting photos.!


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Ubatuba, São Paulo


The *Corcovado *Peak






The view from the top of Corcovado Peak


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Três Picos State Park, Rio de Janeiro


The *Três Picos* (_Three Peaks_), the highest point of the Serra do Mar range.




View of *Caledônia Peak*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

FAAN, cara, a escolha das fotos é de um primor único. Não só por ser brasileiro, mas esse tem sido o tópico mais agradável de se acompanhar. Parabéns mesmo.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Geoce said:


> FAAN, cara, a escolha das fotos é de um primor único. Não só por ser brasileiro, mas esse tem sido o tópico mais agradável de se acompanhar. Parabéns mesmo.


Obrigado, Geoce. Fico feliz que você esteja gostando das fotos que eu posto aqui!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussoda said:


> great updates FAAN and guys, with the amazing and interesting photos.!


Thanks Mussoda! I'm glad you like it. Keep visiting the thread


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caves in Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goiás*











Araquem- Chapada dos Veadeiros by Namuchila, on Flickr


Araquem- Chapada dos Veadeiros by Namuchila, on Flickr


Bocaina Farias by Namuchila, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santa Bárbara Waterfall - Goiás*


Barbare by Namuchila, on Flickr


Santa Barbara by Namuchila, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Xingó Canyon - Sergipe*


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fumacinha Waterfall - Bahia*


Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*


Fly to Búzios by brmatters, on Flickr


Fly to Búzios by brmatters, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra dos Órgãos National Park - Rio de Janeiro*


Neblina e nuvens sobre a Serra dos Orgãos. by Felipe-Barros, on Flickr


Paisagem Típica by Michael Strugale, on Flickr








​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Cachoeira da Fumacinha is jaw-dropping. :eek2:


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

FAAN said:


> *Antunes Beach - Alagoas*
> 
> 
> Praia de Antunes, Maragogi-AL by Flavio Usuda , on Flickr
> ...


Awesome


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for commenting, guys! :cheers:

*Serra Branca in Raso da Catarina - Bahia*


Imagem aérea da Serra Branca (Jeremoabo - Bahia) by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Raso da Catarina (BA) Aérea da Fazenda Serra Branca by André Pessoa, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Moreré Beach in Boipeba Island - Bahia*


Moreré by Leo Teles, on Flickr


Moreré by Leo Teles, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dois Irmãos Islands in Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*


Fernando de Noronha - Cacimba do Padre by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaimbezinho Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul/Santa Catarina*


Itaimbezinho - Brazil by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tabuleiro Waterfall - Minas Gerais*


Cachoeira do Tabuleiro by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Aguaí State Biological Reserve - Santa Catarina*


DSC_0098 by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the likes! 

*Chagdud Gonpa Khadro Ling Temple in Três Coroas - Rio Grande do Sul*


Templo Rinpoche by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


Templo Rinpoche by Thiago Marra, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*


















Source









Source








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jalapão State Park - Tocantins
*

Serra do Espirito Santo - Jalapão - Tocantins - BRAZIL! by Lélia Valduga, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ventoso Fall - Rio Grande do Sul*


Salto Ventoso by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> New pics in the next page!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset in Santiago Beach - São Paulo*


Sem título by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr


Sem título by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr


Sem título by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Trindade Island - Espírito Santo*


Panorâmica by André Luiz Barbosa, on Flickr


Ilha da Trindade by Ilha da Trindade 2, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaimbezinho Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul/Santa Catarina*


Canyon Itaimbezinho by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Canyon Itaimbezinhol by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul/Santa Catarina*


Canyon Fortaleza by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Canyon Fortaleza by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ventoso Fall - Rio Grande do Sul*


Salto Ventoso - Gruta by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada Diamantina National Park - Bahia*


Mar de Mesas da Chapada Diamantina by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Petroglifos Naturais by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Vale do Paty by Chico.Ferreira, on Flickr


Conhecendo a Chapada by deltafrut, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pontal do Atalaia - Rio de Janeiro*


Pontal Atalaia - Arraial do Cabo - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, on Flickr


Ilha do Pontal do Atalaia - Arraial do Cabo - RJ - Brasil by PLINIO 193, on Flickr








​


----------



## TildaMetz (Nov 18, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant pic that is. Loved the scenery and the forest around it. The location for taking the picture was very clever. Everything came under the lens.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, TildaMetz! 

*Forte Beach in Cabo Frio - Rio de Janeiro*


Forte Sao Mateus, Praia do Forte, Cabo Frio, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Praia do Forte, Cabo Frio_4296 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Recife and Surrounding Areas - Pernambuco*


Paiva by Gustavo Penteado, on Flickr


Ensada com Paiva e Candeias ao fundo. by Gustavo Penteado, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. 18th- and 19th-century churches decorated with gold and the sculptured works of Aleijadinho make Ouro Preto a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter in Urubici - Santa Catarina*

_image hosted on [URL="flickr.com"]*flickr*_[/URL]








URUBICI by Ricardo Ribas, on Flickr

_image hosted on [URL="flickr.com"]*flickr*_[/URL]








URUBICI by Ricardo Ribas, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Birds in Lagoa do Peixe National Park - Rio Grande do Sul*


Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe. by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr


Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe-Mostardas-RS. by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caracol Waterfall - Rio Grande do Sul*


IMG_7635-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


IMG_7638-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the likes! :cheers:

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










One of the *7 New Natural Wonders*


Iguazu Falls Brazil by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Christ the Redeemer - Rio de Janeiro*

One of the *New 7 Wonders of the World*


Cristo Redentor by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Brazil_Trip-3 by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Sete Cidades, PI - Brasil*

Complete photo series:
* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689257
* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689254









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11742396604/


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Ubajara, CE - Brasil*

Complete photo series:
* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689246
* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689248









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11741732145/


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, RJ - Brasil*

Complete photo series:
* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672686
* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672538









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12005530324/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio Preto Waterfalls - Goiás*










Part of *Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park, a UNESCO World Heritage Site*


stream of life por schietti, no Flickr








​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Christ the Redeemer is really undeniable wonder, I found that it was constructed between 1922 and 1931 :shocked: Thanks for sharing great photos!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm glad you're enjoying! Thanks, Mussoda 

*From previous page (my posts):

Rio Preto Waterfalls - Goiás
Christ the Redeemer - Rio de Janeiro
Iguaçu Falls - Paraná
Caracol Waterfall - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Morning Fog in the Amazon Jungle - Amazonas*

One of the *7 New Natural Wonders*


amazon jungle 20 by carlaarena, on Flickr


amazon jungle 15 by carlaarena, on Flickr


amazon jungle 19 by carlaarena, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from Corcovado Mountain to Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon - Rio de Janeiro*










Part of *Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

Will host *Rowing and Canoeing* during the *Rio 2016 Summer Olympic Games*


Rio Corcovado View by CharlesJia, on Flickr


corcovado view by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Rio Night Scenery by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Canyons in Serra Geral National Park - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

Serra Geral National Park is located in the highlands of *Rio Grande do Sul* and *Santa Catarina* states. This national park has a large biodiversity and incredible landscapes. This area received many european immigrants during 20th century. The climate is temperate with mild summers and cool winters.


Canion Fortaleza by Ivan < Georeferred Pictures! >, on Flickr


Sem título by André K. Lane, on Flickr


Sem título by André K. Lane, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaparica Island - Bahia*


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--6 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--5 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Highway in the middle of Serra da Cantareira State Park - São Paulo*


Estrada by Digna Imagem / Clóvis Ferreira, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itacimirim Beach - Bahia*


Praia de Itacimirim -- Itacimirim Beach by Saulo Neiman, on Flickr


Amanhecer na praia. Itacimirim, Bahia by Anselmo Garrido, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the likes, guys! 

*Ibirapuera Obelisk and Vila Mariana's Skyline - São Paulo*


Obelisco do Ibirapuera, Avenida 23 de maio, São Paulo, SP_1640 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow FAAN, you have more likes than posts!!  Congrats and keep doing your excellent job! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, brazilian! 

*Ruins of São Miguel das Missões - Rio Grande do Sul*











Untitled by Bruno Leonardelli, on Flickr


Untitled by Bruno Leonardelli, on Flickr


Untitled by Bruno Leonardelli, on Flickr


Untitled by Bruno Leonardelli, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul*


Untitled by Bruno Leonardelli, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Malacara Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*


Refúgio Pedra Afiada - Cânion Malacara by Joca0162, on Flickr


Cânion Malacara by Joca0162, on Flickr















​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Sunset in Jericoacoara Beach - Ceará*









Sunset from the Dune por SomewhereRoundTheMiddle, no Flickr


2006_11_14 Jericoacoara 106 por Vacari, no Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lagoinha do Leste Beach - Santa Catarina*









Lagoinha do Leste, Florianopolis - Brazil por diego_zang, no Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Farol Beach in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*


IMG_7306-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


IMG_7302-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada Diamantina National Park - Bahia*


Alto do morro Pai Inácio by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumaça by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hole of the Macaws - Goiás*


Buraco das Araras by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


Buraco das Araras by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Autumn Colors in the Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul*


Palheta outonal by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr


Ruralidades... by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr


Na estrada... by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jericoacoara National Park- Ceará*


3250 by eacampos, on Flickr


JCA_1060 by Jefferson Albuquerque. Fortaleza (Ce). Brazil., on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










One of the* 7 New Natural Wonders*


Iguazu Falls Argentina by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Pano by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Birds in Iguaçu National Park - Paraná*











Color of Brazil by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Toucan Fight by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Hummingbird by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*










Part of *Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*


Cristo Redentor e Pao de Acucar vistos do Sumare, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Brazil_Trip-7 by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Congonhas - Minas Gerais*











Congonhas do Campo, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Congonhas do Campo, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Congonhas do Campo, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*


Lençois Maranhenses 2 by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr


Maranhão - Brazil by Ricardo Inada, on Flickr


Lençois Maranhenses 3 by Ragg Burns Imaging, on Flickr







​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Centre of Salvador - Bahia*










It's the colonial old town of the *first Brazilian capital* and town of the *first slave market in the New World*, has preserved a large number of brightly colored Renaissance houses decorated with stucco work from the *16th to 18th centuries*.


Pelourinho - Salvador - BA by  Gabriel Franceschi®, on Flickr


Pelourinho - Salvador - BA by  Gabriel Franceschi®, on Flickr


Farol da Barra by Valter Kabas, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from Mount Roraiminha to Mount Roraima - Roraima*

An incredible mountain in the triple border (*Venezuela, Guyana, Brazil*), most of it (~60%) is located in Canaima National Park, Venezuela, but is also shared with Guyana and Brazil. The pictures also show the side of *Guyana in the background*. A map showing the mountain.


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr








​


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Beach! :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, mergedbear! 

*São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina*


Serra Catarinense - Morro da Igreja by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Pedra Furada by rbpdesigner, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco*


Praia dos Carneiros - Pernambuco/PE - Brasil - Por Diogosil by Diogo Silva, on Flickr


Um Céu de Coqueiros by Paulo Menelau, on Flickr


Ao Infinito Azul by Paulo Menelau, on Flickr








​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

This page is absolutely delightful. :cheers:


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Serra do Caraça


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro*


Búzios by BongInc, on Flickr


Búzios by BongInc, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro | Minas Gerais*


Brazilian Mountains by Thiago Sanna F. Silva, on Flickr


Agulhas Negras and Valley by Thiago Sanna F. Silva, on Flickr















​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the vivid pictures from Brazil, they create a holiday mood. Outside my window -6 and snow, аnd you have the beaches and the sun.
*
Lençóis Maranhenses dunes*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5268230/?from_member


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> Thanks for the vivid pictures from Brazil, they create a holiday mood. Outside my window -6 and snow, аnd you have the beaches and the sun.


Thanks, Zig Zag! :lol:

Btw, I would love to have some cold now, here we are having the hottest summer in decades.

*Atlantic Forest in the surroundings of Paranapiacaba - São Paulo*










*Part of Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*


Piscina com borda infinita by mcvmjr1971, on Flickr


Cachoeira no rio fumaça by mcvmjr1971, on Flickr


Piscina com vista pro mar by mcvmjr1971, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Btw, I would love to have some cold now, here we are having the hottest summer in decades.


The same to me, some cold now would be very welcome! This summer we're having temperatures above 40C very often! :bash:

Btw, fantastic pictures as always! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, brazilian!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Atlantic Forest in the surroundings of Paranapiacaba - São Paulo
Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro | Minas Gerais
Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro
Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco*

*Coast of Recôncavo Baiano Region - Bahia*

*Recôncavo Baiano* is a peninsula located in the northeast area of Bahia state. It's surrounded by *Todos os Santos Bay and Atlantic Ocean*, this area has a incredible mix of colonial architecture cities, paradisiacal islands and crystal clear water beaches.


Rainy Afternoon in Salvador by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr


Farol Itapuã by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr


Salvador  by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr


Sunrise at Morro de São Paulo by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tumucumaque Mountains National Park - Amapá | Pará*

*Largest national park* of Brazil and the *largest tropical forest reserve* in the world.


Voo de encher os olhos by Greenpeace Brasil, on Flickr


Voo de encher os olhos by Greenpeace Brasil, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter in the Woodlands of Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul*


27/08/2013 by Carol_Debastiani, on Flickr


27/08/2013 by Carol_Debastiani, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Farol Beach and Brava Beach in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*


IMG_7304-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


IMG_7353-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


Praia Brava IV by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mountains in Serra Geral National Park - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*


Refúgio Pedra Afiada by Joca0162, on Flickr


DSC_1320 by Joca0162, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Blue Lake Cave - Mato Grosso do Sul*

One of the *biggest flooded caves in the world*, with more than *100 m deep*.


Gruta do Lago Azul by Augusto Froehlich, on Flickr


Gruta do Lago Azul by Augusto Froehlich, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itacarezinho Beach - Bahia*


Bem vindo ao paraíso -- Welcome to paradise by Saulo Neiman, on Flickr


Praia de Itacarezinho, Itacaré-BA. by DuSales, on Flickr


Praia de Itacarezinho, Itacaré-BA. by DuSales, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










One of the* 7 New Natural Wonders*


Iguazu Falls by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Brazil_Trip-19 by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View of Rata Island and Sancho Beach in Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*











Forte dos Remédios - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Panorâmica - Sancho - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr















​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ipiranga Museum and Gardens in Independência Park - São Paulo*










*National Historic Heritage*

*Ipiranga Museum* is a Brazilian history museum surrounded by gardens *located near where Emperor D. Pedro I proclaimed the Brazilian independence* on the banks of Ipiranga brook in the Southeast region of the city of São Paulo. It contains a huge collection of furniture, documents and historically relevant artwork, especially relating to the Brazilian Empire era.


Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1434 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1224 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Animals in Iguaçu National Park - Paraná*











Brazil_Trip-39 by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Brotherhood by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Owl by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Butterfly by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pantanal National Park - Mato Grosso do Sul*










The *Pantanal is the world's largest tropical wetland area*, and is located mostly within the Brazilian state of Mato Grosso do Sul, but it extends into Mato Grosso and portions of Bolivia and Paraguay. It sprawls over an area estimated at between *140,000 and 195,000 square kilometres* (54,000 and 75,000 sq mi). Various subregional ecosystems exist, each with distinct hydrological, geological and ecological characteristics; up to 12 of them have been defined.


_DSC1992 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_DSC2251 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_DSC2316 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rural Landscapes and a Highway in Paraibuna - São Paulo*


Tamoios é duplicada no trecho de Planalto by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Tamoios é duplicada no trecho de Planalto by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Baixão da Esperança - Piauí*










Part of *Serra da Capivara National Park*


Baixão da Esperança, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí_8605 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Baixão da Esperança, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí_8658 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Baixão da Esperança, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí_8641 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*


canion fortaleza by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


canion fortaleza by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pai Inácio Hill - Bahia*


Morrão no centro da fotografia by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


Alto do morro Pai Inácio by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Serro - Minas Gerais*

*Serro* is a colonial town located in the *Metropolitan Area of Belo Horizonte*. In colonial times this town was known by the name Vila do Príncipe (*Princeville*). 
In this city was born Emerico Lobo de Mesquita, one of the *most prominent composers of the Classicism* in Brazil.

Serro is well known for its *traditional cheese, cultural richness, colonial influence and unique environment*.


(2013-08-14) Serro _39.jpg by Paulo H de Oliveira, on Flickr


Serro/MG/Brasil by Paulo H de Oliveira, on Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

These pics on this page are amazing FAAN, thanks so much.

But try to put just one pic, or two per post!!!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Luk's said:


> These pics on this page are amazing FAAN, thanks so much.


Thanks 



Luk's said:


> But try to put just one pic, or two per post!!!!


Ok Luk's, I was just trying to follow the same style of the threads of other countries. I think that in most of the cases just one pic or two don't represent very well a place, especially when you have nice pics in different angles. Anyway, I try to decrease the number of pics per post, since it's your thread, your rules.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Historic Town of Serro - Minas Gerais
Pai Inácio Hill - Bahia
Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina
Baixão da Esperança - Piauí*

*Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janeiro*










*Part of Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

Undoubtedly one of the most famous beaches of the world. A incredible mix of a vibrant neighborhood and amazing landscapes in the surroundings. More than *4 km* of beach.


Estatua de Carlos Drummond de Andrade ao amanhecer, Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro_3241 by flavioveloso14, on Flickr


Praias de Copacabana e leme, Rio de Janeiro_2921 by flavioveloso14, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

FAAN said:


> I think that in most of the cases just one pic or two don't represent very well a place, especially when you have nice pics in different angles.


I couldn't agree any more! One pic is too little, I think that 2 or 3 is a good number (in some cases even 4).

Thanks for all those awesome pics FAAN! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, brazilian! 

*Landscapes of Serra da Canastra National Park - Minas Gerais*


Serra da Canastra Park (Parque da Serra da Canastra) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Mountain waves (Ondas) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Capão-Fôrro Waterfalls 1 (Cachoeira Capão-Fôrro) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset in the Rural Zone of Araxá - Minas Gerais*


Dramatic clouds (Nuvens dramáticas) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


The Hill and the fields (A serra e o campo) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Sunset in the brazilian savanna (Pôr-do-sol no cerrado) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jalapão State Park - Tocantins*


Jalapão - Tocantins by jquental, on Flickr


_A2B4376 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_A2B3892 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco*


Vale do Catimbau by Bart vanDorp, on Flickr


Parque Nacional Vale do Catimbau by Mozart Souto, on Flickr


HDR Vale do Catimbau by Novais Almeida, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cachorro Beach in Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*











Praia do Cachorro - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Praia do Cachorro - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr















​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome landscapes, as always! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Japanac! kay:

*Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí*











Canion das Andorinhas, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piaui, Brazil_-9 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Alto da Pedra Furada, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí, Brazil_9444 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Alto da Pedra Furada, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí, Brazil_9497 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Saco do Mamanguá - Rio de Janeiro*

*A Tropical Fjord*


Saco do Mamanguá by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Saco do Mamanguá by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Saco do Mamanguá by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto de Galinhas Beach Resorts - Pernambuco*


Destino by medeiros.rafa, on Flickr


Sobrevoo by medeiros.rafa, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all likes, guys! 

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*











IMG_7387__ by thiagogleite, on Flickr


IMG_7427 by thiagogleite, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly 1500 square kilometers, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


The three of us by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Dunas by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


The "S" curve by Alfred Myers, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pedra do Baú and Baú Valley - São Paulo*


Fim de Tarde no Baú by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Pedra do Bau by Fernando Zara, on Flickr








​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Rampa da Pedra Bonita by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Parque Nacional de Sete Cidades by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Ubajara, Ceará, Brasil by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro*

*Paraty* is a preserved Portuguese colonial (1500–1822) and *Brazilian Imperial (1822–1889) town* with a population of about 36,000. It is located on the *Costa Verde (Green Coast)*, a lush, green corridor that runs along the coastline of the state of Rio de Janeiro, in Brazil. *Paraty* has become a popular tourist destination in recent years, renowned for the historic town and the coast and mountains in the region.


Fim de Tarde by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Paraty - RJ by Gabriel Grespan, on Flickr


Igreja de Santa Rita by Phelipe Paraense, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro
Pedra do Baú and Baú Valley - São Paulo
Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão
Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*

*Wheat Fields in Entre Rios - Paraná*


Campos - Colônia Entre Rios - Guarapuava by André U. De Salis, on Flickr


P1010806 by André U. De Salis, on Flickr


Campos - Colônia Entre Rios - Guarapuava by André U. De Salis, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*











Iguazu Falls Sunset by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Sunrise by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Sunset by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra do Rola Moça State Park - Minas Gerais*


Tarde dourada by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


Fim de tarde by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


Campos da Serra do Rola Moça by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wildlife in the Amazon - Pará*


Garça-branca (Ardea alba) by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


Jibóia-arco-íris (Epicrates cenchria) by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


O Japacanim inspeciona (Donacobius atricapillus) by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caves in Chapada Diamantina National Park - Bahia*


poço encantado,Chapada Diamantina by babau fotos, on Flickr


Poço Azul,Chapada Diamantina by babau fotos, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lopes Mendes Beach - Rio de Janeiro*










*13rd Best Beach in the World and 3rd of Brazil, according to 2014 Tripadvisor's Ranking*


Lopes Mendes - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Lagoa Azul - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Lopes Mendes - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great pics FAAN! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, brazilian! 

*Night in Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. 18th- and 19th-century churches decorated with gold and the sculptured works of Aleijadinho make Ouro Preto a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cedros River - Santa Catarina*

*Formosa Waterfall*


Formosa Waterfall by Fausto Orli, on Flickr

*Capivari Valley*


Capivari Valley by Fausto Orli, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paraná Peak - Paraná*

Pico Paraná is the *highest mountain in Paraná state and in all Southern Brazil*. It is composed of granite and gneiss. It was discovered by German explorer Reinhard Maack. He also made the first ascent of the mountain, together with Rudolf Stamm and Alfred Mysing.


Quem eu era. O que sou? Saudades... by Rubens Nemitz Jr., on Flickr


Pico do Paraná com freddy Duclerc Expedições by Freddy Duclerc Expedições, on Flickr








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Brasil sempre lindoo!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Pico do Jaraguá by ruifo


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Parque Nacional de Ubajara @ Ubajara, CE - Brasil, by ruifo


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Parque Nacional de Sete Cidades @ Piauí - Brasil, by ruifo


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Coroa do Avião Beach - Pernambuco*


Turismo by rafaelmedeiros_fotografo, on Flickr


Turismo by rafaelmedeiros_fotografo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Salto São Francisco - Paraná*


Salto São Francisco by Pedro Sena Melo, on Flickr


Pôr do Sol by Pedro Sena Melo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Art Museum of Rio - Rio de Janeiro*

Winner of the *Architizer A+ Awards 2013* (museum category)


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Boldró Beach in Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*











Forte do Boldró - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Praia do Boldró - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>> More pics


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Boldró Beach in Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco
Art Museum of Rio - Rio de Janeiro
Salto São Francisco - Paraná
Coroa do Avião Beach - Pernambuco
Paraná Peak - Paraná*

*Aerial View of Natal and Surroundings - Rio Grande do Norte*

*Natal* is the capital and largest city of Rio Grande do Norte, a northeastern state in Brazil. As of the IBGE 2010, the metro area of the city had a total 1,363,547 inhabitants - Greater Natal. Natal is considered the *safest capital city in the country*. It is the capital of Brazil *closest to Africa and Europe*. The city will be one of the host cities of the *2014 FIFA World Cup*.


_AD37569 by Allan Trigueiro, on Flickr


_AD37572 by Allan Trigueiro, on Flickr


_AD37525 by Allan Trigueiro, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arena das Dunas in Natal - Rio Grande do Norte*










*Host City - Natal*

*Arena das Dunas* (lit. "Dunes Arena") is a football stadium designed by leading sports architect, *Christopher Lee* of Populous under construction since January 2011 to host football matches for the *2014 FIFA World Cup* which will be held in Brazil. It is described by Mr. Lee as " the most perfect stadium in South America. Its capacity is around *45,000 seats*."


_AD37588 by Allan Trigueiro, on Flickr


_AD37614 by Allan Trigueiro, on Flickr


_AD37591 by Allan Trigueiro, on Flickr








​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

First pic is amazing


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco*










*12nd Best Beach in the World and 2nd of Brazil, according to 2014 Tripadvisor's Ranking*


Praia dos Carneiros by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr


Praia dos Carneiros - Pernambuco by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itirapina Valley - São Paulo*








Location: Rio Claro, SP


LONE by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr


ITIRAPINA by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Summer Day in Curitiba - Paraná*

*Barigui Urban Park*


Parque Barigui by luistoporowicz, on Flickr

*Liberdade Square*


Summer, history and beer in Curitiba by luistoporowicz, on Flickr

*Japan Square*


Praça do Japão by luistoporowicz, on Flickr








​


----------



## dargman69 (Apr 19, 2014)

Let's give Brasil the place it deserves. Thank you.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset in Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly 1500 square kilometers, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


The three of us by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


areias by erza, on Flickr


Sunset by Alfred Myers, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu National Park - Paraná*











Iguacu Falls (Brazil side), at sunset. by alex saberi, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Sunrise by alex saberi, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls by alex saberi, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls by CharlesJia, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from São Luiz Fortress - Rio de Janeiro*

It's a fortification built on the top of *Pico Hill* in the city of *Niterói*, Rio de Janeiro state. It was built in *1769* by *portuguese colonizers*.


Forte São Luiz (7) by M. Freire, on Flickr


Forte São Luiz (6) by M. Freire, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*50 days to 2014 FIFA World Cup!*















*Some of the Songs*

*We Are One (Ole Ola) - Pitbull ft. Jennifer Lopez & Cláudia Leitte*
The Official 2014 FIFA World Cup Song






*The World is Ours - David Correy*
Coca Cola's 2014 FIFA World Cup Campaign Anthem






*Host Cities*








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Blue Lagoon Cave - Mato Grosso do Sul*








Location: Bonito, MS


Gruta Azul by AMárquez, on Flickr


Gruta Azul by AMárquez, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paraguaçu River - Bahia*

*Paraguaçu River* has an extension of *600 km* and it is the longest river completely inside of Bahia state. It originates in the *Chapada Diamantina* highlands of central Bahia following the chain of mountains called Sincura and flows east 600 km to empty into the *Todos os Santos Bay*. Its *shores are very fertile*.


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--11 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--9 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sugarcane Plantation- São Paulo*

*Brazil* is by far the world's largest producer of sugarcane. *Southeastern Region* (which São Paulo state is part) is the most important production pole.


Plantação de Cana de Açucar by Digna Imagem / Clóvis Ferreira, on Flickr


Plantação de Cana de Açucar by Digna Imagem / Clóvis Ferreira, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*


canion fortaleza by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


canion by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Inconfidência Museum in Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Museu da Inconfidência* or Museum of the Inconfidência or is a history museum dedicated to those who died in a failed rebellion movement *Inconfidência Mineira* for *Brazilian independence* from Portugal. It was established in 1938. It is located in *Tiradentes Square* in *Ouro Preto* in Minas Gerais in a former Jail. It was declared as a *National Museum of Brazil* in 1990.


Museu da Inconfidência by Antonello!, on Flickr


Museu da Inconfidência by andrea AMADO, on Flickr


Ouro Preto by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Planalto Palace in Brasília - Distrito Federal*










*Brasília*

The *Palácio do Planalto* is the official workplace of the *President of Brazil*. It is located in the *national capital* of *Brasília*. The building was designed by architect *Oscar Niemeyer* and inaugurated on *April 21, 1960*. It has been the workplace of every Brazilian president since *Juscelino Kubitschek*. It is located at the *Três Poderes Square*, to the east of the *National Congress* and across from the *Supreme Federal Court*.

It is one of the official palaces of the Presidency, along with the Palácio da Alvorada. Besides the President, a few high advisers also have offices in the Planalto, including the *Vice President* and the *Chief of Staff*; the other ministries are laid along the *Ministries Esplanade*.


View of the Palacio do Planalto at night, Brasilia, Brazil by CTL @ QC, on Flickr


Palácio do Planalto - Brasilia by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr








​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Fortaleza, CE - Brazil*




3890 by eacampos, on Flickr




3870 by eacampos, on Flickr




3833 by eacampos, on Flickr


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Espinhaço Mountains



The *Espinhaço Mountains* are a mountain range that runs roughly north and south through the states of Minas Gerais and Bahia, extending for approximately 1000km. It forms the divide between the upper watershed of the São Francisco River and those of the shorter rivers which flow east into the Atlantic.




Represa da Lapinha by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr



The *Itambé Peak* in the background

 
Capivari by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr




Travessãoby Rafael Fernando, on Flickr




The* Tabuleiro Falls* 


Cachoeira do Tabuleiro by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Lençóis Maranhenses National Park




Lençois Maranhenses by FeerCalixto, on Flickr


Lençois Maranhenses_8 by DelsonCursino, on Flickr


Lençois Maranhenses Dunes 16 by leomasc, on Flickrr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wild Beach in Mata de São João - Bahia*

*Mata de São João* is a town of *Bahia* state, located in *Costa dos Coqueiros Touristic Zone*, a zone known by its exuberant nature with *paradisiacal beachs* and huge *palm tree* areas.


Beach and rocks by RodrigoSouza SL, on Flickr


Coqueiro - Bahia by RodrigoSouza SL, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra dos Órgãos National Park - Rio de Janeiro*










Part of *Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Serra dos Órgãos* ("Organs Range") is a mountain range in the state of *Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil, which was turned into a national park in *1939*. It is located about a one-hour drive from the *city of Rio de Janeiro*. The objective of the creation of this national park was to protect the native *forest* on the hillsides and the fresh *water springs* abundant in the region.


Travessia da Serra do Papagaio by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Visual do Escalavrado by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Floresta Negra by Guto Machado, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pedra da Mina - São Paulo | Minas Gerais*










Part of *Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Pedra da Mina* is the fifth highest mountain in Brazil and the second in the *Serra da Mantiqueira mountain ranges* located in the border of the states of *Minas Gerais* and *São Paulo*.


Pedra da Mina by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Pedra da Mina by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Pedra da Mina by Guto Machado, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Inside of St. Benedict Monastery - Rio de Janeiro*

It's a monastery located in *Downtown Rio*, it is one of the main *colonial* buildings of the country. It was built between *1633 and 1671*.


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada Diamantina National Park - Bahia*

The *Chapada Diamantina National Park* (Parque Nacional da Chapada Diamantina in Portuguese) is a *1,520 km²* national park in the Chapada Diamantina region of the *Bahia* state. *Chapada* is a Brazilian word that means a region of *steep cliffs*, usually at the edge of a plateau. *Diamantina* refers to the *diamonds* found there in the *mid-19th century*.


Alto do morro Pai Inácio by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


Chapada Diamantina by victor.marques, on Flickr


Gruta Azul by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

2014 FIFA World Cup Final Match - Rio de Janeiro
Lages Beach - Alagoas
Serra da Bocaína National Park - Rio de Janeiro | São Paulo
Siriú Dunes - Santa Catarina*

*Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina*

*Balneário Camboriú* is a *major beach resort* in the Brazilian southern state of *Santa Catarina*. The town, with its steep hills dropping down to the sea, is *popular amongst South Americans*. The main ocean boulevard is called *Avenida Atlântica* (Atlantic Avenue). 

*Balneário Camboriú* is famous for the *cable car* which (uniquely in the world) links the two beaches of Balneário Camboriú and Laranjeiras. The town is located *10 km* (6.2 mi) south of the city of *Itajaí* and *80 km* (50 mi) north of the state capital, *Florianópolis*, and has a population of *121,900* inhabitants, which swells to over *1 million* in the *summer*.







Balneário Camboriú SC by gedomit, on Flickr


City Night Camboriu SC by .·¨:.c H e l O.:¨·., on Flickr


Balneário Camboriú SC by gedomit, on Flickr


Balneário Camboriú SC by gedomit, on Flickr








​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

FAAN said:


> *2014 FIFA World Cup Final Match - Rio de Janeiro*​





I'm soooooooo excited for Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games!!!! It's gonna be soooo fun!!!! :rock::rock::righton::righton::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Balneário Camboriú hat einen eher zweifelhaften architektur, aber es ist sehr fett.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Curuípe and Rio da Barra Beaches in Trancoso - Bahia*










*Discovery Coast Atlantic Forest Reserves*

*Trancoso* is a town in the municipality of *Porto Seguro* in the state of *Bahia*, Brazil. The region was the landing point of the *Portuguese explorer, Pedro Alvares Cabral* onto Brazil, on *April 22, 1500*. It was founded by Jesuit Priests on 1583, with the name São João Baptista dos Indios.

*Trancoso* is famous for its *white, semi-deserted beaches*. Most of them are protected by *reefs* and form *natural swimming pools* at low tide.


Praia de Curuípe em Trancoso by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr


Praia do Rio da Barra em Trancoso by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr


Praia do Espelho em Trancoso by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter Night in Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Gramado* is a municipality and touristic town in the southern Brazilian state of *Rio Grande do Sul*, in the *Serra Gaúcha region*. It has *temperate climate* and is located at *850 m* above sea level. The population is of *34,110 inhabitants*. The *german and italian* influences are very strong in the area.


Sem título by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


Sem título by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr


Sem título by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Gramado ist eine fantastische Stadt. Immer, wenn ich es sehe ich erinnere mich mein Land! :drool:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Barra Grande Beach / Alagoas*









Nandosouss









Antonio Arlan


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Peruaçu Caves National Park - Minas Gerais*

*Peruaçu Caves National Park* is a conservation unit created in *1999* that aims to protect the valuable *geological and archaeological heritage* existing in that region.


Sem título by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr


Sem título by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr


Sem título by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. 18th- and 19th-century churches decorated with gold and the sculptured works of Aleijadinho make Ouro Preto a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto by alex saberi, on Flickr


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly *1500 km²*, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


LENÇOIS MARANHENSES by deltafrut, on Flickr


LENÇOIS MARANHENSES by deltafrut, on Flickr


lencois maranhenses in brazil by alex saberi, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Campinas - São Paulo*

*Campinas* is a city of São Paulo State, in the country's Southeast Region. The city's metropolitan area has a population of *2,797,137 inhabitants*. The economy of the city is very strong and important. *Campinas* holds the *largest cargo airport in Latin America*. It is Brazil's *4th largest banking center*, and has a GDP of around *US$ 50 billion*.

The city is home to the *University of Campinas*, *one of the most prestigious in Latin America*. 

Campinas is the *3rd largest pole of Research and Development in Brazil*.







Vista do Templo de Campinas by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Estação Cultura - Campinas by Akira Ikari, on Flickr


Templo de Campinas by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Templo de Campinas by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caracol State Park - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Caracol State Park* is a Brazilian conservation unit located in the *Serra Gaúcha*, close to the city of *Canela*, Rio Grande do Sul state.

There are *forests* in its vicinity, the park is also set by the creek of the same name, which plummets into *free fall of 131 m* on basaltic rocks of the Serra Geral Formation, forming the *Caracol Waterfall*. A set of rare scenic beauty.


Parque Gaucho by tincho.uy, on Flickr


Velo de novia by tincho.uy, on Flickr


Brazil - RS - Canela - Paisagens do Sul by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rural Scene in Formosa / Goiás*









Francisco Aragão









Francisco Aragão









Francisco Aragão


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Skyline and Streets of Downtown Rio - Rio de Janeiro*

*Downtown Rio* is the largest and most important financial district of the city, as well as the second largest in *South America*. This area has a *rich architecture* with blending *modern skyscrapers* and beautiful *historic buildings*. In the region are located headquarters of some *important brazilian companies* like: Petrobras, Vale and Embratel.


Entardecer no Centro visto de Santa Teresa, destaque para Catedral Metropolitana com iluminação decorativa e Arcos da Lapa_1255 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Centro Rio-121 by Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, on Flickr


Centro Rio-120 by Ricardo_Henrique.Fotos, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra do Brigadeiro State Park - Minas Gerais*

*Serra do Brigadeiro State Park* is located in *Minas Gerais* state. The cities of Araponga, Fervedouro, Miradouro, Ervália, Sericita, Pedra Bonita, Muriaé and Divino are included in the limits of the park. The *highest point* is at *1.985 m above sea level*.


DSC_1205 by Marcio Erli, on Flickr


Vales da Serra do Brigadeiro, Pico do Boné by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr








​


----------



## HFHF (Aug 5, 2012)

CURITIBA - State of Paraná
BRAZIL





















































​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing!! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics of Curitiba


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> more pics


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Saco do Mamanguá - Rio de Janeiro
Night in Caripi Beach - Pará
Belém - Pará
Historic Town of Tiradentes - Minas Gerais
Niterói & Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.







Vista Praia dos Anjos - Arraial do Cabo - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, on Flickr


Pontal Atalaia - Arraial do Cabo - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, on Flickr


As Praihas do Pontal Atalai - Arraial do Cabo - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pinheiros CBDs in São Paulo - São Paulo*

The *Subprefecture of Pinheiros* is one of *31 subprefectures* of the city of *São Paulo, Brazil*. It comprises four districts: *Pinheiros*, *Alto de Pinheiros*, *Itaim Bibi*, and *Jardim Paulista*. 

This zone holds the offices and headquarters of many companies, like: *Google, Nestlé, Internet Group, Yahoo!, Intel, Symantec, Microsoft, Barclays, Credit Suisse, Goldman Sachs, Chrysler, Rede Globo, Terra Networks, Nokia, Samsung, HP*, etc. In this zone are located some of the most *modern towers* in Brazil.


WTC by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


EMPREENDIMENTOS LUXO by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


INFINITY SAO PAULO by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hercílio Luz Bridge in Florianópolis - Santa Catarina*

Located in *Florianópolis*, the capital city of Santa Catarina State in Southern Brazil, the *Hercilio Luz Bridge* is the first bridge constructed to link the *Santa Catarina Island* to the mainland.

It is the *longest suspension bridge in Brazil*. The central span was considered quite long (but not the longest, at 340 metres) at the time of its opening and is still *one of the 100 largest suspension bridges*. Construction started on November 14, 1922 and was concluded *May 13, 1926*. It has been *closed* to the public *since* May 13, *1991*. Currently is *under restoration*.


Ponte Hercilio Luz, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brasil_7119 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ponte Hercilio Luz, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brasil_6350-Editar by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ponte Hercilio Luz, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brasil_6357 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Santa Catarina Island - Santa Catarina*

*Santa Catarina Island* is an island in the Brazilian state of *Santa Catarina*, located off the southern coast.

It is home to the state capital, *Florianópolis*, and is connected to the mainland by *three bridges*, two of which are currently in operation. The island also contains numerous *beach resorts*, including: *Jurerê Internacional, Santinho, Canasvieiras and Cachoeira do Bom Jesus*.

*Galheta Beach*


Praia da Galheta, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina_6729 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr

*Armação Beach*


Praia da Armacao, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina_6935 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr

*Campeche Beach*


Praia do Campeche, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina_6923 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr















​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Praia das Fontes and Morro Branco - Beberibe, Ceará
*











areia por p.facco, no Flickr


Gruta da Praia das Fontes por Ricαrdo, no Flickr


Rain Water por Chaval Brasil, no Flickr


Jangada por Ricαrdo, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Cocó Park - Fortaleza, Ceará
*

The Cocó Ecological Park (Parque Ecológico do Cocó) is an area of conservation and state park located in the city of Fortaleza, Ceará, Brazil, considered of great importance, both for the city, and for the biodiversity that is protected within its borders. A boat tour along the Cocó River offers tourists and nature-lovers an opportunity to fully appreciate the park's wildlife and unique flora. Visitors can also walk along the park’s various nature trails to get a closer look at the park’s ecological biodiversity. Cocó Park is *one of the biggest urban parks in South America*.


















Verde por arimm, no Flickr


Sem título por accosta, no Flickr


Parque do Cocó por tarsobessa, no Flickr


Rio Coco.24 NOV 013 por Fortaleza Redescoberta, no Flickr
​


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Cachoeira do Urucá | Uiramutã | Roraima*









Vanessa Lima - G1/RR


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

FAAN said:


> *Pinheiros CBDs in São Paulo - São Paulo*
> 
> The *Subprefecture of Pinheiros* is one of *31 subprefectures* of the city of *São Paulo, Brazil*. It comprises four districts: *Pinheiros*, *Alto de Pinheiros*, *Itaim Bibi*, and *Jardim Paulista*.
> 
> ...


The most powerful city in the Southern Hemisphere!!! When I visited São Paulo, I felt like I was in Singapore, Istanbul or Tokyo. I think São Paulo is the city-money of the SH, while Rio de Janeiro and Sydney are the paradise city. :applause::drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Cataratas do Iguaçu,Paraná by babau fotos, on Flickr


Cataratas do Iguaçu,Paraná by babau fotos, on Flickr


Cataratas do Iguaçu,Paraná by babau fotos, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Canastra National Park - Minas Gerais*

*Serra da Canastra National Park* is located in *Minas Gerais* state, Southeast Region of Brazil. This national park protects a landscape of rare beauty, its vegetation is a *transition* between the *Atlantic Forest and Brazilian Savanna*, predominantly Altitude Fields that are home to *several species*. There are several *waterfalls* in the national park.


Serra da Canastra Park by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Argenita Waterfalls (Cachoeira da Argenita) 3 by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Pampas Deer (Veado-campeiro) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr








​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Blue Lake Cave - Bonito, Mato Grosso do Sul
*

Blue Lake Cave (Gruta do Lago Azul) is the most famous of the numerous caves in Bonito. Discovered by an Indian Terena in 1924, *the cave has in its interior a vivid blue and crystal clear lake with dimensions that make it one of the largest flooded cavities on the planet*.









Gruta do Lago Azul por debdamone, no Flickr


gruta do lago azul por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


Gruta do Lago Azul_Bonito_DEZ2009_0066 por Sesc em São Paulo, no Flickr









​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Pontal de Maceió - Fortim, Ceará
*









Early Morning por jairo_abud, no Flickr









Nature por jairo_abud, no Flickr









Pontal de Maceió por jairo_abud, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics, @*Norrin Radd*! 

If possible, could adequate your posts to the pattern used on this thread?

Here are some instructions/tips of the user who opened the thread and other users:



Luk's said:


> ^^ Marcos tente padronizar os títulos, negrito e tamanho 4. kay:





Luk's said:


> Marcos6010Vinicius plesa, this is an international forum, so put the tittle in english:
> 
> ex: Baleias coast, Barra Grande Beach, etc.
> 
> Nice pics guys





feelthegroove. said:


> *Not questioning the intentions, I recommend to follow the new pattern of the user FAAN (& Co.)*.
> 
> The content should be centered and the locations also should the *bolded/elevated out*. It also happens to be informative and interesting to know more about the places, I personally do. So, why not writhing something succinct (short) about them? Furthermore, the quality/resolution of the pictures should follow the shown standards.
> 
> Advising you, Guanambiense (and the generality).


Also would be nice, if you use those maps (pattern of the thread):

*Ceará*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunrise in Ubatuba - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ubatuba* is a coastal city of the northern coast of *São Paulo state*. The city has around *80,000 inhabitants*. The city lies on the *Tropic of Capricorn*. The urban area is mainly concentrated in the Atlantic and valley areas.


Amanhecer em Ubatuba, São Paulo_-5 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Onda Perfeita, Amanhecer na Praia de Promirim, Ubatuba_ by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

^^ Thanks for the tips, I was trying to follow your style, hope you don't mind.


*Marajó Island - Pará*

Marajó (Ilha de Marajó) is an island located at the mouth of the Amazon River in Brazil. It is part of the state of Pará. It's the *biggest island in the country*. With a land area of 40,100 km² (15,500 sq mi), comparable in size to Switzerland, it is a large coastal island almost completely surrounded by fresh water, famous because of the generous lonely beaches and the large herds of domesticated water buffalos.












Vai vai vai cair... Cai nada! por Macapuna, no Flickr


Passarela para a praia por eduhhz, no Flickr


Maraj+¦. Par+í. Cr+®dito para Divulga+º+úo-Embratur por comunicaextend, no Flickr


Praia de Joanes - Ilha do Marajó-PA - Brasil por www.celsolobo.com, no Flickr
​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic photos guys, this thread is just awesome! :bow:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

*Fortaleza Canyon* is a canyon located in *Serra Geral National Park*, border between *Rio Grande do Sul* and *Santa Catarina*.


Canion Fortaleza by PauloCorrêa, on Flickr


Canion Fortaleza by PauloCorrêa, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

_- moved - _


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pictures in the next page.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Tira o Chapéu Peak - São Paulo
Italian Style Houses in the Rural Zone of Farroupilha - Rio Grande do Sul
Night in Botafogo and Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro
Historic Center of Salvador - Bahia*

*Serra do Divisor National Park - Acre*

*Serra do Divisor National Park* is a 8,463 km² (3,268 sq mi) national park on the *westernmost point of Brazil*, in the state of Acre, *near Peruvian border*. It is also the *highest point in that state*, almost 1000 meters above sea level in some points. It has been nominated by the Brazilian government as a *Tentative World Heritage Site* since 1998. *The Amazon Rainforest is untouched.*


Sierra del Divisor by Rainforest Trust, on Flickr


Sierra del Divisor by Rainforest Trust, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pati Valley - Bahia*

It's a valley located in *Chapada Diamantina National Park*. The valley is surrounded by *steep cliffs* and covered with a mix of *Caatinga* (semi-arid vegetation) and *altitude vegetation*.


Vale do Pati by felipebreis, on Flickr


Vale do Pati by felipebreis, on Flickr








​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Pedra da Gávea - Rio de Janeiro
*
Pedra da Gávea is a mountain in Tijuca National Park, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Composed of granite and gneiss, its elevation is 844 metres (2,769 ft), making it one of the highest mountains in the world that ends directly in the ocean.











Pedra da Gávea, São Conrado, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. por Rubem Jr, no Flickr


"Gigante Adormecido", Pedra da Gávea, Lagoa da Barra. Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. por Rubem Jr, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Botanical Garden of Curitiba
*

The Botanical Garden of Curitiba, or Botanical Garden Maria Francisca Garfunkel Richbieter, pays homage to the woman of the same name, one of the pioneering in urban planning of Curitiba. It is one of the main touristic points of the Paraná state capital. The garden contains numerous plant specimens from Brazil and other countries and greenhouses of iron and glass, the main one with three vaults in Art Nouveau style was inspired by the Crystal Palace in London.











Jardim Botânico Curitiba por Luiz Lemos7, no Flickr


Jardim Botânico Curitiba Paraná em Julho 2010 por Kathia Prox, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Jericoacoara - Ceará*

Elected this week by Huffington Post the 4th best beach on Earth, the first brazilian.











Jericoacoara Visão Geral da Praia e da Duna por José Carneiro Neto, no Flickr


Jericoacoara - Ceará por Juan Veiga, no Flickr​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Amazing photo from Jericoacoara!!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cherry trees in São Paulo - São Paulo*

Those cherry trees are located at *Carmo Urban Park*, in *East Zone* of the city. It has an area of 1.5 km², being the *second largest of the city*. 

This is the *2nd largest area of the world covered with Cherry Trees*, outside Japan.


Bosque das Cerejeiras by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Bosque das Cerejeiras by Alfred Myers, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Guarita State Park in Torres - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Guarita State Park* is located in the municipality of *Torres, in the coast of Rio Grande do Sul* state. It has a rich *coastal ecosystem and beaches*. 


Torres, Rio Grande do Sul by Omar Junior, on Flickr


Torres by Rohdrygo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nossa Senhora da Candelária Church - Rio de Janeiro*

*Candelária Church* is an important historical *Roman Catholic church *in the city of *Rio de Janeiro*, in southeastern Brazil. 

It was built and decorated during a long period, from *1775* to the late 19th century. The church combines a *Baroque façade* with a *Neoclassical and Neo-Renaissance interior elements*.


Igreja Nossa Senhora da Candelária, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Igreja Nossa Senhora da Candelária, Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Trancoso - Bahia*










*Discovery Coast Atlantic Forest Reserves*

*Trancoso* is a town in the municipality of *Porto Seguro* in the state of Bahia, Brazil. The region was the *landing point* of the Portuguese explorer, *Pedro Alvares Cabral onto Brazil, on April 22, 1500*. It was founded by Jesuit Priests on 1583, with the name São João Baptista dos Indios. 

*Trancoso* is famous for its *white, semi-deserted beaches*. Most of them are protected by reefs and form *natural swimming pools* at low tide. This town receives *tourists from the whole world*.


Amanhecer em Trancoso by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


Praia do Rio da Barra em Trancoso by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vineyards Valley in Bento Gonçalves - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Vineyards Valley* is an area of around 80 km² in the *Serra Gaúcha*, Rio Grande do Sul. Some of the *best Brazilian Wines* are produced in this area.


Brazil -RS - Bento Gonçalves - Paisagens do Sul by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Brazil -RS - Bento Gonçalves - Paisagens do Sul by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr









​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*São Francisco River (São Roque de Minas - Minas Gerais / border between Bahia and Alagoas)*

The São Francisco River is one of the most important waterways in Brazil and South America. Being part of the São Francisco Basin, the river crosses the southeast and northeast of the country. Its source is located in the Serra da Canastra, in São Roque de Minas. The river also runs through the state of Bahia, bordering to the north with Pernambuco, as well as constituting the natural border between the states of Alagoas and Sergipe, and finally empties into the Atlantic Ocean, draining an area of approximately 641 000 km². Its length measured from the historical source is 2814 km.

























Rio São Francisco por alexpelicer, no Flickr


Entre Alagoas e Bahia por Adilson Andrade, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*São Francisco River (Três Marias - Minas Gerais / Canindé de São Francisco - Sergipe)*

The São Francisco River is one of the most important waterways in Brazil and South America. Being part of the São Francisco Basin, the river crosses the southeast and northeast of the country. Its source is located in the Serra da Canastra, in São Roque de Minas. The river also runs through the state of Bahia, bordering to the north with Pernambuco, as well as constituting the natural border between the states of Alagoas and Sergipe, and finally empties into the Atlantic Ocean, draining an area of approximately 641 000 km². Its length measured from the historical source is 2814 km.


















Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) por Carla Siqueira, no Flickr


Rio São Francisco - Três Marias - MG por Delcio Gonçalves Pereira Filho, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Pontões Capixabas - Pancas*

The Pontões Capixabas is a federal protected region from Pancas municipality, Espírito Santo state, being categorized as "natural monument". The major local attraction is the landscape of massive granite stones, called "pontões", some with trails and others with climbing routes.











Montanhas rochosas de Pancas ES por Midian Almeida Cantora, no Flickr


Pontões Capixabas Pancas ES por robson barros torres, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

Arraial do Cabo is a Brazilian municipality in the Lagos region of the state of Rio de Janeiro. The city has a variety of beaches in coves with crystal clear water surrounded by Atlantic Forest, some remembered among the most beautiful in the world.











Pontal do Atalaia Stitch por Chaval Brasil, no Flickr


Fenda de Nsa Senhora - Arraial do Cabo - RJ por Luiz Ipolito (PC), no Flickr​


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

just love my country


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco*

Carneiros Beach is located in Tamandaré, in the state of Pernambuco, Brazil. It is considered one of the most beautiful beaches of the state. Carneiros is still wild and is very charming. With calm and warm waters almost all the year, the beach is 113km from the capital of Pernambuco, Recife. Has as one of its main attractions the Chapel of St. Benedict, built in the 18th century, where wedding ceremonies are held.


















Carneiros por Fabiano Rebeque, no Flickr









Praia dos Carneiros - Pernambuco, Brazil por Alfredo Borba, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Pedra do Garrafão - Santa Maria de Jetibá*

It is the highest point in the town of Santa Maria de Jetibá, in the mountainous region of the Espírito Santo state. Has an approximate altitude of 1450 meters, being part of a set of peaks. Atlantic Forest is the surrounding vegetation, with the presence of virgin forests.











pedra do garrafão santa maria de jetibá ES por robson barros torres, no Flickr









Pedra do Garrafão - Santa Maria de Jetibá/ES por Paloma Marques, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Black Lake - Gramado*

The Black Lake is an artificial lake located in Gramado, Rio Grande do Sul. Initially it was called Vale do Bom Retiro. The place where the lake is today was destroyed by fire in 1942, and in 1953 its reforestation and the construction began, in order to give the lake a similar look of lakes in Europe. The pine seedlings were brought from der Schwarzwald, located in Baden-Württemberg, Germany.











lago negro por isabelaaristides, no Flickr


lago negro - gramado/rs por Rerlins, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

del


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful !!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Vineyards Valley in Bento Gonçalves - Rio Grande do Sul
Trancoso - Bahia
Nossa Senhora da Candelária Church - Rio de Janeiro
Guarita State Park in Torres - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso*

The *Chapada dos Guimarães National Park* is a national park in the Brazilian state of *Mato Grosso*. *Chapada* is a Brazilian word that means a region of *steep cliffs*, usually at the edge of a plateau.


Chapada dos Guimarães no Mato Grosso, Brasil (Chapada dos Guimarães at Mato Grosso, Brazil) by sinotrukChina, on Flickr


Untitled by thorpetowers, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Night View of the National Congress - Distrito Federal*










*Brasília*

Since the *1960s*, the *National Congress* has been located in *Brasília*. As with most of the city's government buildings, the *National Congress building was designed by Oscar Niemeyer* in the modern Brazilian style.

The building is located in the middle of the *Monumental Axis*, main street of Brasília. In front of it there is a large lawn where demonstrations take place. At the back of it, is the *Praça dos Três Poderes*, where lies the *Palácio do Planalto* and the *Supremo Tribunal Federal*.


National Congress of Brazil [2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Untitled by Juarez de Andrade Júnior, on Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Amazing! :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goiás*










*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park*

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park* is located in the *Chapada dos Veadeiros*, an ancient plateau with an estimated age of *1.8 billion years*. It's located in Goiás state, the national park was created on *January 11, 1961* by *President Juscelino Kubitscheck*, and is listed as a *World Heritage Site* by Unesco since 2001. It occupies an area of *655 square kilometres*.


Brazil- Goiás - Alto Paraíso by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Brazil - Goiás - Alto Paraíso by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr








​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Ferradura Park - Canela*

It is a park located in Canela, Rio Grande do Sul, and takes this name because of the curvature that makes Caí River at this location, that resembles a horseshoe. The park is known for its spetacular hiking trails and lookouts that give great views of the canyon of 420 meters depth and the Arroio Caçador Cascade.











Parque da Ferradura por Gabriel Amaral©, no Flickr









Parque da Ferradura por Antonello!, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Henrique Lage Park - Rio de Janeiro*

The Henrique Lage Park, also known as Parque Lage, is a public park in the city of Rio de Janeiro, located at the base of the Corcovado Mountain. It has an area of ​​over 52 hectares and is a historical and cultural heritage of the city. It features not only natural elegance, with its rich Atlantic forest and royal palms, gardens built in the European manner, but class of its architectural ensemble as well.











Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro por Renan Carvalhais, no Flickr


Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro por Renan Carvalhais, no Flickr
​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Itaguaçu Beach - Florianópolis*

Itaguaçu is a beach located in the neighborhood with same name, in the city of Florianópolis. The name, "big rock" in Tupi, is a reference to the famous granite rocks of the South Bay, and there is a legend that tells about witches who have been petrified, giving rise to the stones, one of the rocks also seems to have a witch hat.











Praia de Itaguaçu, em Florianópolis, Santa Catarina por Fe Hinnig, no Flickr









Itaguaçu - Florianópolis por Mário Ruy2011, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Jarapatinga - Alagoas*

Jarapatinga is a small city in the state of Alagoas, a former fishing village with Dutch influence, 115 km distant from the capital, Maceió. The 15 miles of coastline of the town are divided into five beaches, the most famous of them has the same name as the city. The beaches are still wild, but the tourist operation with the arrival of hotels grows by the day.


















DSC_3925 por Pedro, no Flickr


Japaratinga - Alagoas, Brazil por Rutinha Barbosa, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gruta Azul - Bahia*

*Gruta Azul* is a complex of flooded caves in *Chapada Diamantina National Park*, Bahia state.


Chapada Diamantina by felipebreis, on Flickr


Chapada Diamantina by felipebreis, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Farol Beach in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


IMG_7310-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


IMG_7302-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr








​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Moon Valley - Alto Paraíso de Goiás*

It is located at Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park, a set of rock formations carved by the clear waters of São Miguel. Formed 600 million years ago, it switches shades of gray and got the similar appearance of lunar craters due to how it was carved by the river, there are also several natural pools between caves and crevices.











Sem título por fernando codevilla, no Flickr​


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2014)

*Rosado Dunes*

The dunes are located in Rosado Beach, belonging to the municipality of Porto do Mangue, Rio Grande do Norte. It is a large area of ​​environmental protection, with formation of colored dunes. Extending by about 10km², the Rosado Dunes have characteristics similar to the desert sands. Winds sculpt the site causing beautiful shades of colors in which stands a pinkish color. The particularity of tones is due to the white color of the dunes with the red color of the coastal plains that meet and mingle.











Dunas do Rosado_26 por DelsonCursino, no Flickr


Rosado Dunes por joao.raimundo, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro*

*Paraty* is a preserved Portuguese colonial (1500–1822) and *Brazilian Imperial (1822–1889) town* with a population of about 36,000. It is located on the *Costa Verde (Green Coast)*, a lush, *green corridor that runs along the coastline of the state of Rio de Janeiro*, in Brazil. *Paraty* has become a *popular tourist destination* in recent years, renowned for the *historic town* and the *coast and mountains* in the region.


Paraty - Rio de Janeiro by Victor Hugo Pinheiro, on Flickr


Historic city of Paraty by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome photos guys, all the best in this thread! 

:cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Night View of São Paulo - São Paulo*

*São Paulo is the largest and richest (GDP) city in Latin America and Southern Hemisphere*. It's the *main economic and industrial powerhouse* of Brazil. The metro area of the city has more than *20,000,000 inhabitants* (2010).


vista do Edifício Copan by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr


Vista noturna a partir do Terraço Itália by Alfred Myers, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí*










*Serra da Capivara National Park*

It's the *area with ​​greatest concentration of prehistoric sites in the American continent* and UNESCO World Heritage Site. It has the* largest number of cave paintings in the world*. Scientific studies confirm that the Serra da Capivara was densely populated in prehistoric periods. The artifacts have found traces of *humans living in this area since 50,000 years ago, the oldest records in America*.


Canion das Andorinhas, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piaui, Brazil_-17 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Alto da Pedra Furada, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí, Brazil_9577 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

....


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí
Night View of São Paulo - São Paulo
Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro
Farol Beach in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Abrolhos Marine National Park - Bahia*

*Abrolhos Marine National Park* is an archipelago located along the Bahia state coast. There's a *very rich sea life* on the area.


Abrolhos - BA by Fábio Ribeiro Mendes, on Flickr


Abrolhos - BA by Fábio Ribeiro Mendes, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mimoso River in Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul*

*Bonito* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Mato Grosso do Sul*. Its population was *19,789* in 2010. *Bonito* is in the middle of a region which is being discovered as "Caribe do Centro-Oeste" (*Caribbean of the Central-West*) due to the blue colour of some of its rivers.


Rio mimoso - Mimoso river by Augusto Froehlich, on Flickr


Cágado descansando - Resting turtle by Augusto Froehlich, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Bocaína National Park - Rio de Janeiro | São Paulo*










Part of *Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Serra da Bocaína National Park* is located on the border between the states of *Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo* in southeastern Brazil. Created by Federal Decree in *1971* and comprises an area of approximately 104,000 hectares (260,000 acres) and a *significant biodiversity*. The *Atlantic Forest areas* of the national park are a *world heritage site* recognized by *UNESCO*.


20100725-062325-189 by Augusto Froehlich, on Flickr


20100725-050036-123 by Augusto Froehlich, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro*

*Armação dos Búzios*, often referred to as just *Búzios*, is a resort town and a municipality located in the state of *Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil. 

In 2012, its population consisted of 23,463 inhabitants and its area of 69 km². 

Today, *Búzios is a popular getaway from the city and a worldwide tourist site*, especially among Brazilians and Argentinians.


Buzios by CarricaFred photographer, on Flickr


Buzios Brazil by CarricaFred photographer, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Night View from Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina*

*Serra do Rio do Rastro* is a mountain range located in the southeast of the state of *Santa Catarina, Southern Brazil*. It is crossed by the *road SC-438*, with *remarkable landscapes and deep crags*.

In the highest areas of this place, the *Atlantic Ocean, located about 100 km (62 mi) away, can be spotted on clear days*. *Frosts* are common and *snowfalls* can occur during the winter.


_WE19619 by Chan360, on Flickr


_WE19613 by Chan360, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset in Bombinhas - Santa Catarina*

*Bombinhas* is a town of Santa Catarina state, Southern Brazil. It has a population of *14,312 inhabitants*. It's a *popular summer destination*. The whole town is *located in a peninsula*.


Bombinhas - SC e região by Chan360, on Flickr


Bombinhas - SC e região by Chan360, on Flickr








​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, thanks FAAN! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm glad you liked, Japanac! 

*Spring in the Botanical Garden of Curitiba - Paraná*

The *Botanical Garden of Curitiba*, or Botanical Garden Maria Francisca Garfunkel Richbieter, pays homage to the woman of the same name, one of the *pioneering in urban planning of Curitiba*. 

It is *one of the main touristic points of the Paraná state capital*. The garden contains *numerous plant specimens* from Brazil and other countries and *greenhouses of iron and glass*, the main one with three vaults in *Art Nouveau style* was inspired by the Crystal Palace in London.


Jardim Botânico - Curitiba-PR by Ari Lopes da Rosa, on Flickr


Jardim Botânico - Curitiba-PR by Ari Lopes da Rosa, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maragogi - Alagoas*

*Maragogi* is a municipality of the Brazilian state of *Alagoas* in the 125 km north of Maceió capital city. The town has *28,746 inhabitants*. It's a very *popular touristic destination*. The *clear waters and the white sand beaches* are the main attractions.


Praia do Antunes by George Hamilton Paes Barreto, on Flickr


Vista aérea dos corais em Maragogi - Alagoas (Brasil/Brazil) by George Hamilton Paes Barreto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Lençóis - Bahia*

*Lençóis* is a municipality in the state of Bahia in Brazil. The population is of *10,368 inhabitants*. The town has a *well-preserved colonial atmosphere* and is the starting point for treks into *Chapada Diamantina National Park*.


Lençois - Chapada Diamantina - BA by felipebreis, on Flickr


Lençois - Chapada Diamantina - BA by felipebreis, on Flickr








​


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Mount Roraima*

*Mount Roraima*, also known as *Tepuy Roraima* and *Cerro Roraima*; Portuguese: *Monte Roraima* is the highest of the Pakaraima chain of tepui plateau in *South America*. First described by the English explorer *Sir Walter Raleigh* in 1596, its 31 km2 summit area consists on all sides of cliffs rising 400 metres (*1,300 ft*). The mountain also serves as *the triple border* point of *Venezuela, Brazil and Guyana*.


















By Taylor Nunes - Facebook​


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ I love this place!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Ouro Preto* is a former colonial mining town located in the Serra do Espinhaço mountains and designated a World Heritage Site by UNESCO because of its *outstanding Baroque architecture*. Founded at the end of the 17th century, Ouro Preto was the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains *well-preserved Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban development. 18th and 19th-century churches decorated with gold and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make Ouro Preto a *prime tourist destination*.









Ouro Preto 2014 111 by Filipe Heimerich, on Flickr


Museu da Inconfidência by andrea AMADO, on Flickr








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

jvitor2012 said:


>


Fantastic mountain forests!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunrise at Jaborandi Valley - Rio de Janeiro*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Jaborandi Valley* is a valley located in the limits of *Três Picos State Park*, Rio de Janeiro state. The area is covered with *Atlantic Forest*.


Amanhecer no Vale do Jaborandi by Waldyr Neto, on Flickr


Auto-retrato no Vale do Jaborandi by Waldyr Neto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fazenda Beach in Ubatuba - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ubatuba* is a coastal city of the northern coast of *São Paulo state*. The city has around *80,000 inhabitants*. The city lies on the *Tropic of Capricorn*. The urban area is mainly concentrated in the Atlantic and valley areas.


praia da fazenda, ubatuba, estrada rio santos, São Paulo_-1 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


praia da fazenda, ubatuba, estrada rio santos, São Paulo 8838 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


Arraial do Cabo, Brazil by Reinaldo M, on Flickr


Arraial do Cabo, Brazil by Reinaldo M, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page >>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From previous page (by me):

Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro
Fazenda Beach in Ubatuba - São Paulo
Sunrise at Jaborandi Valley - Rio de Janeiro
Historic Town of Lençóis - Bahia*

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Cataratas do Iguaçu (Vll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Sunrise by SinghaphanAllB, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Ventania - Minas Gerais*

*Serra da Ventania* is a mountain range near the city of *Araxá*, Minas Gerais State. The second pictures shows *Ventania Waterfall*.


Ventania Hills (Serra da Ventania) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Ventania by Fabio Rage, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Três Picos State Park​
Largest State Park in Rio de Janeiro, home of the highest point of the _Serra do Mar_ mountain range.



Três Picos de Friburgo by Guto Machado, on Flickr



Vale dos Frades by Guto Machado, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Center of São Luís - Maranhão*










*Historic Center of São Luís*

The *Historic Centre of São Luís* cover an area of ​​220 hectares of extension in *São Luís*, capital of Maranhão state. About *3000 properties* are listed by the state historic site. Part of this site was declared a *World Heritage Site* in 1997 for its colonial *Portuguese* architectural ensemble adapted to the local climate.


São Luis - Maranhão (Unesco heritage) by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


São Luis - Mercado de Artesanto by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly *1500 km²*, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


Lençóis Maranhenses - Brasil by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


Lençóis Maranhenses - Brasil by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Estuary of Ostras River in Rio das Ostras - Rio de Janeiro*

*Rio das Ostras* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is *122,196*. It's a coastal city with many *beautiful beaches*, the city is receiving a great amount of investments due to the *oil exploration*.


Rio das Ostras - RJ - Brasil by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


Barco em Rio das Ostras by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro | Minas Gerais*

*Itatiaia National Park*, established in *1937*, is the *oldest national park in Brazil*. It is located on the border between *Rio de Janeiro and Minas Gerais* states.

The park is part of the *Mantiqueira mountain range*, and home to Brazil's third highest mountain, *Pico das Agulhas Negras*, which stands at 2,878 meters. 


Sea of clouds by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Lua by Guto Machado, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rodrigues Waterfall in São José dos Ausentes - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Rodrigues Waterfall* is a waterfall located in the *prairies* of *Serra Gaúcha* (mountain range), in the municipality of *São José dos Ausentes*, *Rio Grande do Sul* state.


Cachoeirão dos Rodrigues by meiry_, on Flickr


São José dos Ausentes by meiry_, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Guarda do Embaú Beach in Palhoça - Santa Catarina*

*Guarda do Embaú* is beach located in the municipality of *Palhoça, Santa Catarina* state. It's located in *Serra do Tabuleiro State Park*. It is a popular destination during summer.


da Pedra do Urubu by meiry_, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina*

*Serra do Rio do Rastro* is a mountain range located in the southeast of the state of *Santa Catarina, Southern Brazil*. It is crossed by the *road SC-438*, with *remarkable landscapes and deep crags*.

In the highest areas of this place, the *Atlantic Ocean, located about 100 km (62 mi) away, can be spotted on clear days*. *Frosts* are common and *snowfalls* can occur during the winter.


Serra do Rio do Rastro by André Moecke, on Flickr


Descendo Rio do Rastro by André Moecke, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada Dimantina National Park - Bahia*

The *Chapada Diamantina National Park* is a *1,520 km²* national park in the Chapada Diamantina region of the State of *Bahia*. *Chapada* is a Brazilian word that means a region of steep cliffs, usually at the edge of a plateau. *Diamantina* refers to the diamonds found there in the mid-19th century.


CHAPADA DIAMANTINA - BAHIA by CassandraCury, on Flickr


CHAPADA DIAMANTINA - BAHIA by CassandraCury, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Views of the South Zone of Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro*










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Zona Sul* (South Zone) is an area of the city of *Rio de Janeiro* situated between the* Tijuca Massif, the Atlantic Ocean and Guanabara Bay*. Most of it is made up of neighbourhoods along the *Atlantic coastline*.

It is in this region that the majority of the city's famous balneario beaches and hotels are located, as are the *Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas*, much of the *Tijuca National Park*, the *Sugarloaf Mountain*, with its famous cable car, the *Corcovado hill*, where the famous statue of *Christ the Redeemer* stands, and other natural wonders and tourist attractions.


Rio de Janeiro by CassandraCury, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by CassandraCury, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Blumenau - Santa Catarina*

*Blumenau* is a city in *Itajaí Valley*, state of *Santa Catarina*, in southern Brazil. The city was founded September 2, *1850* by Dr. Hermann Bruno Otto Blumenau along with 17 German immigrants. A few years later *Fritz Müller* migrated to Blumenau as well. 

*Oktoberfest* of *Blumenau*, is held in the city every October, which attracts *over a million tourists every year*. 

It is the *largest germanic festivity in the Americas*, and *one of the largest in the world*.


PostaisBlumenau06 by FredRauh, Flickr


PostaisBlumenau07 by FredRauh, Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter Sunset at Campo Novo Hill in Urupema - Santa Catarina*

*Urupema* is a town and municipality in the state of Santa Catarina in the South region of Brazil It has an area of approximately 353 km². The city is *one of the coldest in Brazil*.

It is normal the coldest days of winter, temperatures *close to -10ºC* (14ºF). The *snowfall* occurs during the winter and less frequently in fall and spring.


Neve Morro do Campo Novo - Urupema/SC by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com.br, Flickr


Morro do Campo Novo - Urupema/SC by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com.br, Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Trindade and Martim Vaz*

Trindade and Martim Vaz is an archipelago located about 1,200 kilometers (740 mi) east of Vitória in the Southern Atlantic Ocean, belonging to the State of Espírito Santo, Southeast Brazil.

The archipelago has a total area of 10.4 km² (4.0 sq mi) and a population of 32 (Brazilian Navy personnel). 

Ilha de Trindade by Fundação Grupo Boticário, on Flickr

Trindade V by tokadokoelho, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Couros Falls - Goiás*










Part of *Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park*

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park* is located in the Chapada dos Veadeiros, an ancient plateau with an estimated age of *1.8 billion years*. Based in the Brazilian state of Goias, the Park was created January 11, 1961 by President Juscelino Kubitscheck, and listed as a World Heritage Site by Unesco in 2001. It occupies an area of *655 km²*.


Força Total by João Guilherme de Carvalho, Flickr


Untitled by João Guilherme de Carvalho, Flickr








​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Santinho by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Floripa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning pics FAAN!! Always a pleasure be back here and enjoy your great job! :cheers1:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Conceição by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From page 185 (by me):

Pantanal Wildlife - Mato Grosso (Part I, Part II, Part III)
Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso
Brooklin Neighborhood in São Paulo - São Paulo
Ilhabela - São Paulo*

*Florianópolis Night View - Santa Catarina*

*Florianópolis* is the capital city and second largest city of *Santa Catarina* state in the Southern region of Brazil. It is composed of one main island, the *Island of Santa Catarina* (Ilha de Santa Catarina), a continental part and the surrounding small islands. It has a population of *1,012,233 inhabitants* in the *metro area*.

Most of the population lives on the mainland and on the island's central and northern parts. The southern half is less inhabited. Many small commercial *fishermen* populate the island. The *fishing boats, the lacemakers, the folklore, the cuisine and the colonial architecture contribute to the growing tourism* and attracts resources that compensate for the lack of any large industry. Villages immersed in tradition and history, such as *Santo Antônio de Lisboa* and *Ribeirão da Ilha* still resist the advances of modernity.


Noturnas Floripa by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr


Noturnas Floripa by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itapema - Santa Catarina*

*Itapema* is one of the *popular tourist destinations* in *Santa Catarina*. The *beaches* are the biggest tourist attraction. This town has a population of *45,814 inhabitants*.


20130421-Itapema_025-15h31 by Zé Maciel, on Flickr


20130421-Itapema_009-15h26 by Zé Maciel, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina*

*São Joaquim National Park* is a national park of *Brazil*. It was originally set aside to *preserve exceptional remnant forests of the Paraná pine*, Araucaria angustifolia, but is now also *popular for alpinism*. One of the highest points of *Southern Brazil* is located in this national park, it's *Morro da Igreja with an elevation of 1,822 m* above sea level.


Serra Catarinense by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr


Serra Catarinense by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr


Serra Catarinense by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunrise at Morro das Pedras Beach in Florianópolis - Santa Catarina*

*Morro das Pedras Beach* is located at *Morro das Pedras neighborhood* in the southeast portion of *Santa Catarina Island* in *Florianópolis*. 


Sol Nascente by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr


Sol Nascente by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*










*Brazilian Atlantic Islands: Fernando de Noronha and Atol das Rocas Reserves*

*Fernando de Noronha* is an archipelago of *21 islands* and islets in the *Atlantic Ocean*, *354 km* (220 mi) offshore *from the Brazilian coast*.

In 2001 *UNESCO* designated it as a *World Heritage* Site because of the importance of its environment. Its timezone is *UTC-02:00* all year around. The local population and travellers can get to Noronha by plane or cruise from *Recife* (545 km) or by plane from *Natal* (360 km). A small environmental preservation fee is charged from tourists upon arrival by Ibama (Institute of Environment and Renewable Natural Resources).


Fernando de Noronha by Thelma Gatuzzo, on Flickr


Baia dos Porcos, Fernando de Noronha by Thelma Gatuzzo, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Night View of Botafogo Bay in Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro*










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Botafogo Bay* is within *Guanabara Bay*, sheltered from the *Atlantic Ocean* by the *Urca peninsula* and *Sugarloaf Mountain*. 


Botafogo bay at dusk by André Pinto, on Flickr


Botafogo bay by André Pinto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Anavilhanas Archipelago - Amazonas*










Part of *Central Amazon Conservation Complex*

*Anavilhanas Ecological Station* is an ecological station in *Brazil* in the state of *Amazonas*. 

The *Anavilhanas Archipelago* includes *hundreds of islands* in the Rio Negro. This comprises 100,000 hectares of *islands and canals* within the Rio Negro and a further 260,000 hectares of *riverside forest*.


O arquipelago by André Pinto, on Flickr


Blue, White, Green, Black by André Pinto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Boulevard Geneve in Campos do Jordão - São Paulo*

*Campos do Jordão* is a municipality in the state of *São Paulo* in southeastern Brazil. The population is of around *47,000 inhabitants*. The city is situated *1,628 metres* (5,341 ft) above sea level and is the *highest city in Brazil*.

The *buildings* of the city are mostly *vernacular architecture* from *German, Swiss, or Italian* models. Many of the wealthiest residents in the state of São Paulo have *winter country houses* here.


Centro Capivari by Geise Architecture, on Flickr


Boulevard Geneve - Bairro Capivari by Geise Architecture, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pedra da Marcela in Cunha - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Pedra da Marcela* is a peak located 15 km away from *Cunha, São Paulo state*. Its elevation reaches *1,850 m above sea level* and offers a great view of the ocean and *Ilha Grande Bay*.


Pedra da Macela by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Pedra da Macela by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Sebastião - São Paulo*

*São Sebastião* is a Brazilian municipality, located on the *southeast coast of Brazil*, in the state of *São Paulo*. The population in 2009 was *76,344*, its density was 182.5/km² and the area is 403 km². The *Tropic of Capricorn lies 25 km north*. The municipality existed since *1636* and formed a part of the old hereditary *captaincy of Santo Amaro*.


Mais Testes! Canon 40D by ArmandoFerreira, on Flickr


Mais Testes! Canon 40D by ArmandoFerreira, on Flickr








​


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sâo Paulo*. Martinelli Building, and in hindsight, Altino Arantes Building. 
_(State of Sâo Paulo)_











*Wikipedia*: Dornicke


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sâo Paulo*. View of the city centre from Altino Arantes Building. 
_(State of Sâo Paulo)_











*Wikipedia*: Rafael Acorsi


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. *18th- and 19th-century churches* decorated with *gold* and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make *Ouro Preto* a prime tourist destination.


Praça Tiradentes by Antonello!, on Flickr


Casas Típicas by Antonello!, on Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro









Fanpage Eduardo Paes/Facebook


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Marajó Bay - Pará*

*Marajó Bay* is a bay located at mouth of *Tocantins and Pará rivers* in the coast of *Pará state*. Mostly composed by fresh water, the bay has a *width of 35 km* in the widest point.


Meus cantos Preferidos by Michel Braga, on Flickr


IMG_18Destino: Ilha do Marajó - PA.87-42 by Michel Braga, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso*


Cachoeira Véu de Noiva - Chapada dos Guimarães by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Chapada dos Guimarães by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ilhabela - São Paulo*


Ilhabela by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


Ilhabela by rbpdesigner, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, brazilian! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Rio de Janeiro*, commonly referred to as simply Rio, is the *second largest city in Brazil*, the sixth largest city in the Americas and the *world's thirty-fifth largest city* by population. The metropolis is anchor to the Rio de Janeiro metropolitan area, ranked as the second most populous metropolitan area in Brazil, the sixth most populous in the Americas and the eighteenth largest in the world. 

The city was founded by the *portuguese colonizers* on *March 1st, 1565*. 

Yesterday was the *450th anniversary of the city*.


Rio de Janeiro by sama093, on Flickr


Copacabana and Praia Vermelha seen from the Sugarloaf mountain - Rio de Janeiro by IzTheViz, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Devil's throat - Iguaçu falls by IzTheViz, on Flickr


Devil's throat by Remco Douma, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ponta de Pedra District - Pernambuco*

*Ponta de Pedra* is a district of the municipality of *Goiana, Pernambuco state*. It has *8,000 inhabitants* and it's located on the *coast of Pernambuco state*.


Ponta de Pedra by levioliveirade, on Flickr


Ponta de Pedra by levioliveirade, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vitória - Espírito Santo
*
*Vitória*, spelled Victória until the 1940s, is the *capital of the state of Espírito Santo*, Brazil. It is located on a *small island within a bay* where a few rivers meet the sea. *It was founded in 1551*. 

The *city proper has a population of 352,102* whilst the G*reater Vitória metropolitan area has a population of more than 1,884,096*, the *14th largest in Brazil*.


Terceira Ponte by sama093, on Flickr


Pedra da Sereia by sama093, on Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aventureiro Beach / Rio de Janeiro*


ilhagrande - rj by roney, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Igarapés and Buritis / Maranhão*


Igarapé e buritis - Maranhão - Brasil by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cerrado / Goiás*


Don't Call it a Comeback...or Maybe Do! by osvaldoeaf, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Coqueirinho Beach / Paraíba*


Coqueirinho Beach by Dulce Scalla, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jalapão / Tocantins*


Untitled by not a starring role, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rocas Atoll / Rio Grande do Norte*


atol das rocas by pedrocuri, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*São Pedro Mountains / São Paulo*


Cruzeiro do Facão/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Rocas Atoll / Rio Grande do Norte*
> 
> 
> atol das rocas by pedrocuri, on Flickr


I thought it was something in the sky... :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pedra do Baú / São Paulo*


COMPLEXO PEDRA DO BAÚ por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome pics. keep posting


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tabuleiro Waterfall / Minas Gerais*


Cachoeira do Tabuleiro, Conceição do Mato Dentro - MG by Rick.BH, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Três Marias / Minas Gerais*


TRÊS MARIAS II (146) by sergioBH-2009, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pontal de Tapes / Rio Grande do Sul*


Mirror Trees by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flick


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Campo Magro / Paraná*


Campo Magro by Marcelo Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

del


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Passira / Pernambuco*


Untitled by Hélder Santana, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Queimado Pond / Rio Grande do Norte*


Mancha escura no deserto de uma lagoa seca by Jan L S Van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Alcatrazes Island / São Paulo*


lost Island by Marcos Simanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Orocó / Pernambuco*


ilhotas de Orocó vistas da Serra Linda by Cy Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jaguaribara / Ceará*


Cores da bandeira do Brasil by Antonio Ivo Prudencio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cerrado / Goiás*


Cerrado de Goiás / Brazilian Savannah by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Alter do Chão / Pará*









Alter do Chao - Amazonie by [ Vincent Leroux Photo ], on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunset in Porto Murtinho / Mato Grosso do Sul*


Pescaria-Porto-Murtinho-010913395-132 by LV3 Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Itiúba / Bahia*


Itiúba - Bahia - Brasil by Agton Veloncio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mel Island / Paraná*


Ilha do Mel - Brasilien by christina.zarnhofer, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Castelo / Espírito Santo*


Castelo - Espirito Santo by [email protected] @zul, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cabo de Santo Agostinho / Pernambuco*


Cabo de Santo Agostinho by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ibitipoca State Park / Minas Gerais*


Ponte de Pedra - Ibitipoca by PauloCorrêa, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lapa Doce Cave / Bahia*


Gruta Lapa Doce by PauloCorrêa, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Timbal do Sul / Rio Grande do Norte*


Dunas em Tibau de Sul por Tom Alves !, no Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Serra dos Órgãos National Park / Rio de Janeiro*









Acima de todas as nuvens por Michael Strugale, no Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vitória Falls / Rio Grande do Sul*


Cascata Vitória 1 by Rica Retamal )DC(, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Campeche Island / Santa Catarina*


Ilha do Campeche, Florianópolis by Marcelo_Prais, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ilha Grande / Rio de Janeiro*


Ilha Grande por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr








​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Salinas / Pará*


Salinas - Pará by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Itiúba / Bahia*


Itiúba - Bahia - Brasil by Agton Veloncio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chapada dos Guimarães National Park / Mato Grosso*


chapada dos guimarães (mt) by Caró, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sergipe River / Sergipe*









Vista do Mirante da Nossa Senhora da Conceição - 001 by JEM, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monte Verde / Minas Gerais*


monte verde (mg) by Caró, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sete Cidades National Park / Piauí*


Parque Nacional de Sete Cidades, Piaui, Brasil by Rubem Jr, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Maracaju Mountains / Mato Grosso do Sul*


Serra de Maracaju by Roberto Kelsson, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tajuva / Rio Grande do Sul*


Caminho das Araucárias by Guilherme Müller, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Igaracoco / Pará*


Igaracoco by Marcos-Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Calhetas / Pernambuco*









Calhetas - PE - Brasil by Rqserra Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Farm in Cristalina / Goiás*









Goiás by Ruy Barbosa Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Pastures and plateaus, Minas Gerais*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pistigriloxp/16303697486


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Lapinha da Serra, Minas Gerais*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marianovale/14384705191


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Araçaípe Beach / Bahia*


Praia de Araçaípe by Javier Parigini, on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo / Espírito Santo*


Castelo - Espírito Santo by [email protected] @zul, on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo / Espírito Santo*


Castelo - Espírito Santo by [email protected] @zul, on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo / Espírito Santo*


Castelo - ES by [email protected] @zul, on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo / Espírito Santo*


Castelo - Espirito Santo by [email protected] @zul, on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo / Espírito Santo*


Castelo ES by [email protected] @zul, on Flickr


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Lençóis Maranhenses, Maranhão*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8264292248


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Marins Peak - State of São Paulo*

Pico dos Marins is a mountain peak located on the border of two Brazilian cities: Piquete and Cruzeiro, in the state of São Paulo. The peak lies within the Mantiqueira Mountains and has an elevation of 2,420.7 metres



Pico dos Marins by Jeremias Pereira, no Flickr


Pico dos Marins by Jeremias Pereira, no Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Serra do Tabuleiro, Santa Catarina*


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Inhotim Institute, Minas Gerais*
One of the largest contemporary art museums in the world


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandre_sampaio/16580265029/









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sincorá Falls - Bahia*

*Sincorá Falls* are falls located at *Serra do Sincorá* in the limits of *Chapada Diamantina National Park, Bahia* state.


Sincora I by Paulo Santos, on Flickr


Sincora by Paulo Santos, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada Dimantina National Park - Bahia*

The *Chapada Diamantina National Park* is a *1,520 km²* national park in the Chapada Diamantina region of the State of *Bahia*. *Chapada* is a Brazilian word that means a region of steep cliffs, usually at the edge of a plateau. *Diamantina* refers to the diamonds found there in the mid-19th century.


Entardecer no Morro do Camelo by Paulo Santos, no Flickr


Anoitecer no Morro do Camelo by Paulo Santos, no Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Awesome pics FAAN. I'm so happy that you are back!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Road in Monte Verde, Minas Gerais*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robertoya/12929690244/









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Road in Senador Amaral, Minas Gerais*


















​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*São José dos Ausentes, Rio Grande do Sul*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meiryperuchi/14832277035/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oldpic/13914225908/










That Brazil is a country of continental dimensions, everyone knows. But there are few who can admire the huge diversity that territory.
I love my homeland (Germany), but I'm completely in love with this majestic country called Brazil!
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Luk's said:


> ^^ Awesome pics FAAN. I'm so happy that you are back!!!!! :cheers:


Thanks Luk's 

I've been very busy lately so unfortunately rarely I have time to post on Skyscrapercity


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mirante do Roncador in Rio - Rio de Janeiro*










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Mirante do Roncador* is a place that offers a *panoramic view* of some of the *beaches of Barra da Tijuca* in Rio de Janeiro.


Mirante do Roncador - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


Mirante do Roncador - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View of Rio's Shapes at Sunset - Rio de Janeiro*










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Rio de Janeiro*, commonly referred to as simply Rio, is the *second largest city in Brazil*, the sixth largest city in the Americas and the *world's thirty-fifth largest city* by population. The metropolis is anchor to the Rio de Janeiro metropolitan area, ranked as the second most populous metropolitan area in Brazil, the sixth most populous in the Americas and the eighteenth largest in the world. 


Parque da Cidade - Niteroi by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


Parque da Cidade - Niteroi by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr









​


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

*Serra do Mar*

_Sea Range_


Serra do Mar Paulista by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr



Ubatuba by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Crista by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Da Caçandoquinha by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Trindade Island*
Trindade and Martim Vaz Archipelago, Vitória - Espírito Santo









By Haroldo Palo Jr.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilhadatrindade/4394832502/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilhadatrindade/4389630471/









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasília*










The capital of Brazil is the only city in the world built in the twentieth century to be awarded (in 1987) the status of Historical and Cultural Heritage of Humanity by UNESCO









by Bruno Pinheiro









by Rafael Sasaki









by Thiago Melo









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cabo Beach in Recife's Metro Area - Pernambuco*

*Recife* is the *fifth-largest metropolitan area in Brazil* with *3,743,854 inhabitants*. Recife is located where the *Beberibe River* meets the *Capibaribe River* to flow into the *Atlantic Ocean*. It is a major port on the Atlantic Ocean. Its name is an allusion to the *stone reefs* that are present by the city's shores. The many rivers, small islands and over *50 bridges* found in Recife city center characterize its geography and gives it the moniker of the "Brazilian Venice".


Cabo Beach by Marc Roberts, on Flickr


Cabo Beach by Marc Roberts, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. *18th- and 19th-century churches* decorated with *gold* and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make *Ouro Preto* a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto by Paulo Henrique Pereira, on Flickr


Ouro Preto by Paulo Henrique Pereira, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Houshmman said:


> *Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasília*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Cathedral :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Next >>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais
Cabo Beach in Recife's Metro Area - Pernambuco
View of Rio's Shapes at Sunset - Rio de Janeiro*

*Bombinhas - Santa Catarina*






*Bombinhas* is a town of Santa Catarina state, Southern Brazil. It has a population of *14,312 inhabitants*. It's a *popular summer destination*. The whole town is *located in a peninsula*.


CANTO GRANDE (LADO DE DENTRO E FORA) - BOMBINHAS/SC - BRAZIL By Valmir Singh by Valmir Singh, on Flickr


Lagoinha by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Josafaz Canyon in Aparados da Serra National Park - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

The *Aparados da Serra National Park* is located in the *Serra Geral* range of *Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina states* in the *south of Brazil*. It has been created in *1959* as *one of Brazil's first national parks*, to protect the many *canyons* of the area.


Josafaz Canyon Sunrise by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr


Josafaz Canyon Sunrise III by Eduardo Bassotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Waterfall in Cambará do Sul - State of Rio Grande do Sul
*


Cachoeira Passo do S by Marcelo LF, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Angra dos Reis* is a Brazilian municipality located in the southern part of *Rio de Janeiro state*. Its territory *365 offshore islands*. It was discovered on *January 6, 1502*, but has been under continual settlement since *1556*. Its population is of *181,486 inhabitants*.


Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Brazil - Angra dos Reis by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Piranhas - Alagoas*

*Piranhas* is a *historic town* near the western limit of the State of *Alagoas*, in the *Northeast Region of Brazil*. Located on the banks of the *São Francisco River*, on the border with the State of Sergipe, Piranhas was founded in *1887*.

Its *architecture* is typical of late *Brazilian Empire*, Northeastern style of constructions.


Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr








​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Silvina Mary Padilla said:


> Diverse?, where? :lol::lol::lol:


Brazil is one of 17 megadiverse countries !


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Espelho Beach in Trancoso - Bahia*










*Discovery Coast Atlantic Forest Reserves*

*Trancoso* is a town in the municipality of *Porto Seguro* in the state of Bahia, Brazil. The region was the *landing point* of the Portuguese explorer, *Pedro Alvares Cabral onto Brazil, on April 22, 1500*. It was founded by Jesuit Priests on 1583, with the name São João Baptista dos Indios. 

*Trancoso* is famous for its *white, semi-deserted beaches*. Most of them are protected by reefs and form *natural swimming pools* at low tide. This town receives *tourists from the whole world*.


Praia do Espelho em Trancoso by Marcelo Nacinovic, on Flickr


Praia do Espelho em Trancoso by Marcelo Nacinovic, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Landscapes in Serra Gaúcha - Rio Grande do Sul*

The *Serra Gaúcha*, _The Gaucho Highlands_, is the mountainous region in the northeastern portion of *Rio Grande do Sul* state in *southern Brazil*. This mountainous region is home to many Brazilians of German and Italian descent. Consequently, the cities in the Serra Gaúcha reflect *German and Italian influences* through their architecture, gastronomy and culture.

Altitude vary from *800 to 1200 m above sea level* in the area. The climate is *temperate*.


Mirante Fornasier by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Sem título by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nando_ros said:


> Brazil is one of 17 megadiverse countries !


Actually, is the number one most biodiverse country on the planet, with 59,851 known plant and animal species:

http://rainforests.mongabay.com/03highest_biodiversity.htm


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Morning in the Fields - Paraná*

*Brazil* is currently *one of the world's biggest food producers*. A great part of the production is concentrated in the southern portion of the country. *Paraná* is one of greatest agricultural producers in the country. The *wheat, soy and maize* are the main cereals produced, the cultivated areas can form some *beautiful landscapes*.


When the sun says "Good Morning"! by annette.beatriz, on Flickr


Sonnenschein by annette.beatriz, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jericoacoara National Park - Ceará*

*Jericoacoara National Park* is a national park of Brazil, located in the municipality of *Jijoca de Jericoacoara*, state of *Ceará*. On its seashore is located the famous beach of Jericoacoara. 

*Jericoacoara* is a location with favorable conditions for *windsurfing and sandboarding*. Jericoacoara is an environmental protection area since *1984*, and *National Park since 2002* to protect and *preserve the natural beauty*.



Pedra Furada by Magerson Bilibio, on Flickr


Jericoacoara by Magerson Bilibio, on Flickr









​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

It's very difficult to pronounce this name "Jijoca de Jericoacoara"... :lol:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olinda - Pernambuco*










*Historic Centre of the Town of Olinda*

Founded in *1537* by the Portuguese, *Olinda* is the neighboring and sister city of Recife. From 1630 to 1654, the region was *occupied by the Dutch*. The invaders burned down Olinda and created a well-planned town where present-day Recife is located. *Rebuilt by the Portuguese* after the Dutch rule, its basic urban fabric dates back to the *18th century*, although it incorporates some older monuments. 

*Olinda* is a town of unexpected views: one of the *numerous Baroque churches and convents or the numerous chapels* will appear unexpectedly as one turns a corner.


Olinda by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Vista sobre a cidade de Olinda e a baía do Recife by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Farol Beach in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


Sem título by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


Sem título by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr








​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Dunas - Paracuru - Ceará by Thibault Delisle, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Recanto by Thiéle Elissa, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Kids by Vinicius Mesquita, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Baía da Lama by Lucas Rocha, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Cloudy day in Fernando de Noronha Island Brazil by Amom Mandel Lins, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

very well


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

GoSpurs, some pictures have no title and I don't know where they are. In my opinion, it would be important to follow the pattern of the posts. But the pictures are beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

^^ Got it mate!

*Vale do Jaborandi*


Amanhecer no Vale do Jaborandi by Waldyr Neto, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Serra do Caraça*


Serra do Caraça em Minas Gerais by Marcelo Nacinovic, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Lençóis Maranhenses
*

Brazil2015-738.jpg by Alessandro Malatesta, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Ponta do Simão, Ganchos, Santa Catarina
*

Ponta do Simao by Otávio Nogueira, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Cachoeira do Tabuleiro*


Cachoeira do Tabuleiro by Eduardo Bassotto, no Flickr​


----------



## Mokita (Aug 19, 2014)

Very nice !


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Vale dos vinhedos
*

Dias de outono...... by Miriam C de Souza-Fotografia-Artes Visuais, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Campos do Jordão
*

Amanhece by Ana Guzzo, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Búzios
*

Buzios, Brazil by Ken Eisner, no Flickr​


----------



## SouthFLPictures (Sep 13, 2015)

zone_brazil said:


> Recife - Pernambuco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing this was taken during the magical "blue hour." Great subject. Well captured. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthFLPictures (Sep 13, 2015)

zone_brazil said:


> Blumenau - Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I saw this image I thought of Germany. Sure enough, I found out the history of the city has German and Italian roots. Great capture. Like this shot a lot.


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Cataratas do iguaçu*


Iguaçu painterly by yannis marigo, no Flickr​


----------



## Dulene-KG (Sep 23, 2015)

best


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*São Paulo*









http://img.uol.com.br/guia/2012/12/...tica-bicas-de-agua-1356103135134_1024x768.jpg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Itacaré*


Itacaré-BA by Jackson Lima, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

rosá.rio by Anna Christina Oliveira, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemeziohd/18289459436/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Curitiba*









By Sidney Scheinkman on Flickr, https://www.flickr.com/photos/sidneyscheinkman/10503481983/in/dateposted/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

->


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Neve em Santa Catarina by Arthur Puls, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Campos do Jordão Revisited 1 by Guilherme Holtz, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Acima das Nuvens - Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro - Above the clouds by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Morro Branco by Rafael Fernando, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Corredeiras Parque do Caracol by lucgarrido, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

DSC06973 by Buggy Clube Blumenau, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

O pôr do sol visto da Cidade Sorriso, Niterói... by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## Dinee (May 4, 2015)

Great Photos!


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Sem título by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thalisb/8924903998/in/photostream/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Vista do alto do Morro de São Paulo - Bahia, Brasil by Marcel Lopes, no Flickr​


----------



## St Marcus (Sep 24, 2015)

Uau!


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabri...f16-ehffeR-ehffUn-ehkZB1-ehkZ6E-ehfeYn-ehkZbG​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

GoSpurs said:


> O pôr do sol visto da Cidade Sorriso, Niterói... by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


This mounth I will be in Niteroi and Rio! :cheers:


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ralme...SBm-9A3TP8-9A6TPE-9A3T8i-9A6TjG-bjiVzn-5iAzrX​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

DSC07021 by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/isabelavistue/4880465381/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Praia da Taíba - Ceará - Brasil by Paulo Bulbol, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

->


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

By Gláucia Mattos, http://glauciamattosfotografia.blogspot.com.br​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

http://invinoviajas.blogspot.com.br/2014/10/rota-romantica-rio-grande-do-sul-brasil.html​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.correiodocontestado.com.br/?p=2947​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

hora dourada by eloisa hamanaka brun, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4825314254_37ca9e3455_b.jpg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/38927920.jpg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Funil Canyon by Eduardo Bassotto, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Ponta do Mel - RN by Patriky Ribeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pictures, GoSpurs!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tibau do Sul - Rio Grande do Norte*


Tibau do Sul - RN - Brasil by Max Levay, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Manaíra Beach in João Pessoa - Paraíba*


Manaíra Beach by Max Levay, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Center of Salvador - Bahia*











Salvador-BA by Jackson Lima, on Flickr


A Igreja e Convento de São Francisco, Salvador-BA by Jackson Lima, on Flickr








​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/41085502.jpg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

By Ivo Kindel http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46687659​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Barra do Cunhaú - RN by Vívian Marçal, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adilson_aracaju/8246311460/sizes/l​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Panô by Gabikesalgueiro, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

edit


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra do Gorgulho by Tom Alves, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

by roseli stepurski, on flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/rose_st/​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

GoSpurs, what are the names of the places you posted?


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Houshmman said:


> GoSpurs, what are the names of the places you posted?


oops sorry, I forgot to post the names again, because I'm mostly copying these pictures from my other thread where I don't post any names, but I'll do my best to remember to post the names in here mate. Cheers.

*
Ilha Bela*









By sergiohsg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Gramado*









http://mapadomundo.org/gramado​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Dunas do Rosado*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thyrone/8859412688/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Caxias do Sul*


Religiosidade no interior de Caxias do Sul-RS.. by Miriam C de Souza-Fotografia-Artes Visuais, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Bahia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cecesimioni/15879954023/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Farroupilha*


Estrada do Burati - 2 by Lucas Brentano, no Flickr​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

GoSpurs said:


> oops sorry, I forgot to post the names again, because I'm mostly copying these pictures from my other thread where I don't post any names, but I'll do my best to remember to post the names in here mate. Cheers.


No worries, thanks! :lol:


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Piauí*


Trilhas. by Dasaev Barbosa, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Florianópolis*


Floripa MTB by Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Piranhas - Alagoas *









https://www.flickr.com/people/carlasiqueira/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Campos do Jordão*


Horto florestal campos do jordão by Jepfreitas, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Palmeira
*

Palmeira/PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Bahia*


Brazil - Bahia by Nailton Barbosa, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Morro de São Paulo*


Morro de Sao Paulo 08 by Ignacio Izquierdo, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Serra da Canastra*


Serra da Canastra by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Gramado*


Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul by Brasil, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Pedra da Gávea Acima das Nuvens - Rio de Janeiro Pedra da Gávea Above the Clouds - Rio 2016 by Ricardo, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

edit


----------



## OrlandoBragaJr (Sep 4, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures! Our country is awesome


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Santa Catarina*









http://i.imgur.com/zs1T4Ej.jpg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Gramado*


DSCF0738 by Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Alagoas*


Maragogi Beach by Alexandre Fernandes Costa, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Pernambuco*


vista da Serra Linda by Cynthia Garcia, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*São Paulo
*

Praça Julio de Mesquita by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*São Paulo
*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/regis...y1-qpHtXd-xji5zg-dX4UMh-foLuKi-8FbK7A-bmHH8a/​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Belo Horizonte*









http://s28.postimg.org/42ane1jql/1402332434_belohorizonte_aerea_pracadopapa_02.jpg​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Manaus, Amazon*



Manaus, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, no Flickr​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Petrópolis*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trip2...7hhYed-DYzR-6iY3ea-9XERg4-4dYfve-hwdCmm-kMY8A​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Paraty*


Historic city of Paraty by Marcelo Guerra, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Parque Nacional de Ubajára, Ceará - Brasil*



Ubajara by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Parque Nacional de Sete Cidades, Piauí - Brasil*



Sete Cidades by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Rio

Rio At Night by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Monte Verde - Minas Gerais*

Monte Verde - MG by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Ibitipoca​*


ibitipoca - mg by roney, no Flickr​


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*SÃO PAULO:​*


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Morro Gaúcho - Rio Grande do Sul:*


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Ricardo Brennand Institute - Recife:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Garibaldi - Rio Grande do Sul:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Caxias do Sul - Rio Grande do Sul:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Lençóis Maranhenses - Maranhão:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Iguaçu Falls - Paraná:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Rio Negro (Black River) - Manaus - Amazon:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Monte Roraima - Amazon:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Oktoberfest in Blumenau:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Grape party - Rio Grande do Sul:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Festival de Parintins - Amazon:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Rio carnival - Rio de Janeiro:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Búzios - Rio de Janeiro State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Fernando de Noronha - Pernambuco state:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Ouro Preto - Minas gerais State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Brasília - Capital:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

São Paulo International airport:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

São Paulo - Skyline:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Petrópolis - Rio de Janeiro state:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Ukranian Memorial - Curitiba:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Pomerode - Santa Catarina State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

War dance - Amazon:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Pau-a-pique traditional brazilian house - Minas Gerais State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Festa Junina:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Pelourinho - Salvador:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Baianas:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Ubirici - Santa Catarina state:


----------



## sondonk (Dec 5, 2015)

fotonya keren keren


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

São Joaquim - Santa Catarina State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Buraco do Diabo - Teufelsloch - Rio Grande do Sul State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Botanic Garden - Curitiba:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Paraty - Rio de Janeiro State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Chapada Diamantina - Bahia State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Arena Internacional - Porto Alegre:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Maragori - Alagoas State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Gruta dos brejões - Bahia State:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Tijuca National Park - Rio:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro*


Sem título by Dayane Marinho, on Flickr


Sem título by Dayane Marinho, on Flickr








​


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Rio:


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Itatiaia National Park

The oldest national park in Brazil, contains a portion of the *Mantiqueira Mountains* between the states of Minas Gerais and Rio de Janeiro, and one of the highest points of Brazil, the Agulhas Negras peak (highest of Rio de Janeiro, 3rd highest of Minas Gerais).

The slopes of the mountains contains a preserved section of the Atlantic Rainforest, one of the most biodiverse forests in the world.


Parque Nacional de Itatiaia visto da Serra Fina by Gabriel Bonini Silvestre Silva, on Flickr



Itatiaia by Bruno Arine, on Flickr



The Hawk by Márcia Marton, on Flickr


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Tijuca National Park

The park is located in the middle of the Municipality of Rio de Janeiro, protecting a chunk of the Atlantic Rainforest and including some of the most famous places in the city, like the Cristo Redentor in the Corcovado mountain, and the Pedra da Gávea formation.



The Statue of the Christ of Redeemer - Cristo Redentor - Rio by Ricardo, on Flickr










O mundo Perdido - The Lost World by Marcus Vinicius Lameiras, on Flickr



Pedra da Gávea_Dez2013_HDR2_RL by Raysa Lima, on Flickr



Rio de Janeiro - Floresta da Tijuca - Cascatinha de Taunay by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Tiradentes*


af1211_1885 Tiradentes casarios Minas Gerais by Adriana Füchter, no Flickr​


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Chapada Diamantina National Park

The park protects a portion of the *Chapada Diamantina* - the northern section of the *Espinhaço Mountains*, in the middle of the state of Bahia. The park is most known by its rocky formations and waterfalls.


Final de tarde no Vale do Pati, Chapada Diamantina – Bahia, Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, on Flickr



Cachoeira do Buracão - Chapada Diamantina - Ibicoara/BA by Fred Santos, on Flickr



Untitled by Tainá Del Negri, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*
Church of St. Francis of Penance - downtown Rio:







*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Sunrise in Santa Catarina Island - Santa Catarina
Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco
Muro Alto Beach in Ipojuca - Pernambuco
Pirenópolis - Goiás*

*Petrópolis - Rio de Janeiro*

*Petrópolis*, also known as *The Imperial City of Brazil*, is a municipality in the state of Rio de Janeiro, at a distance of 68 km from the state capital.

Petrópolis is a *popular winter holiday spot*. Besides the climate and surroundings, the main attraction is the former *Summer Palace of the second Brazilian emperor*, which is now the *Imperial Museum*, specializing in Imperial history and memorabilia.


Catedral de Petropolis by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr


Palacio de Cristal, Petropolis by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Coroa do Avião Island - Pernambuco*

*Coroa do Avião *is a *little island* located in the coast of Pernambuco state. The island has an area of *0.02 sq. km* and it receives many tourists.


COROA DO AVIÃO ITAMARACÁ - PE. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


COROA DO AVIÃO ITAMARACÁ - PE. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Recife - Pernambuco*

*Recife* is the fifth-largest metropolitan area in Brazil with *almost 4 million inhabitants*, the largest metropolitan area of the North/Northeast Regions, the *5th-largest metropolitan influence area* in Brazil, and the capital and largest city of the state of Pernambuco.

*Recife was capital of Dutch Brazil during the 17th century*

The city was one of the host cities of the *2014 FIFA World Cup*. Additionally, Recife hosted the *2013 FIFA Confederations Cup* and the *1950 FIFA World Cup*.


RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


Marco Zero - Recife - Pe. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Sem título by Lauréanne Hannes, on Flickr


Sem título by Lauréanne Hannes, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lagoa Azeda Beach - Alagoas*

*Lagoa Azeda Beach* is a beach located in the municipality of *Jequiá da Praia*, in the coast of Alagoas state.


Lagoa Azeda Beach by Jaim Oliveira, on Flickr


Povoado Lagoa Azeda - Jequiá da Praia, Alagoas by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pernambuco Beach in Guarujá - São Paulo*










Part of *Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Guarujá* is a municipality in the *São Paulo* state of Brazil. It is part of the Metropolitan Region of *Baixada Santista*. The population is of *311,230 inhabitants*. This place name comes from the Tupi language, and means "narrow path". The population is highly urbanized.

*Guarujá* is also a getaway for *Hollywood stars* and *millionaires*.


Sofitel Guarujá Jequitimar | 130710-5721-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


Guarujá | 130710-5725-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Natal - Rio Grande do Norte*

*Natal* is the capital of Rio Grandedo Norte state. It has a population *1,3 million inhabitants* in the metro area. Natal is the closest brazilian capital to *Europe and Africa*. The city is surrounded by amazing *sand dunes*, *cliffs* and *paradisiacal beaches*. 


Skyline Natal Brazil by Martin Bosma, on Flickr


Morro do Careca and Ponta Negra beach | 140620-6743-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jalapão State Park - Tocantins*

*Jalapão* is a state park in *eastern Tocantins*, Brazil, about 250 km (160 mi) from the Tocantins capital, Palmas. It occupies *34,000 km²*, making it the largest state park in Tocantins. The region is considered one of the biggest attractions of the cerrado, a *tropical savanna ecoregion of Brazil* *adventure tourism* and *ecotourism* fans.


Jalapão - TO by pmenge, on Flickr


Jalapão, TO by pmenge, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly *1500 km²*, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


Lençois Maranhenses by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Lençois Maranhenses by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hercílio Luz Bridge in Florianópolis - Santa Catarina*

Located in *Florianópolis*, the capital city of Santa Catarina State in Southern Brazil, the *Hercilio Luz Bridge* is the first bridge constructed to link the *Santa Catarina Island* to the mainland.

It is the *longest suspension bridge in Brazil*. The central span was considered quite long (but not the longest, at 340 metres) at the time of its opening and is still *one of the 100 largest suspension bridges*. Construction started on November 14, 1922 and was concluded *May 13, 1926*. It has been *closed* to the public *since* May 13, *1991*. Currently is *under restoration*.


Florianópolis Dawn by Everaldo Coelho, on Flickr


Hercilio Luz Bridge by Everaldo Coelho, on Flickr









​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

FAAN thank you so much for keep posting and please, dont stop :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^I'm glad you're enjoying 

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. *18th- and 19th-century churches* decorated with *gold* and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make *Ouro Preto* a prime tourist destination.


Itacolomy (Ouro Preto-MG) by Marcelo Ferreira, on Flickr


Ouro Preto by Antonio Klaus Kaarsberg, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Yesterday (January 12nd), Belém celebrated its 400th anniversary. This is one of the cities that I love the most in Brazil, full of culture, great natural surroundings, historic heritage and an incredible people  

*Belém - Pará*










*Belém* is capital and largest city of *Pará* state in the country's *north*. It is located the entrance gate to the *Amazon River* with a busy port, airport, and bus/coach station. With an estimated population of *2,360,250*, considering its metropolitan area— it is the *10th most populous city in Brazil*.

*Founded* in *1616* by the *Kingdom of Portugal*, Belém was the *first European colony on the Amazon* but *did not become part of Brazil until 1775*. The newer part of the city has *modern buildings and skyscrapers*. The colonial portion retains the *charm of tree-filled squares, churches and traditional blue tiles*. The city has a *rich history and architecture from colonial times*. Recently it witnessed a skyscraper boom.

*Historic Center and Skyline*



Á beira do rio by Michel Braga, on Flickr


Esperando by Cleyton Telles, on Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ilha Grande, Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro State*


Lagoa Azul Ilha Grande by Gilberto Amaral Pereira, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Azul Lake, Baixios - State of Bahia

Lagoa - Litoral Norte by Anselmo Garrido, no Flickr







*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amazon Scenes close to Tapajós River - Pará*

The *Amazon Rainforest* covers almost 100% of *Northern Brazil*. In the *West of Pará state* is located Tapajós River which is surrounded by large areas of *untouched wilderness*.


florestas douradas by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


linhas douradas sobre um rio vivo - Ararajubas - Golden Parakeet - Guaruba guarouba - Photo: Thiago Laranjeiras by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra do Tepequém - Roraima*

*Serra do Tepequém* is a *mountain range* located close to Amajari, Roraima. Altitudes can be higher than *1,000 meters* above sea level in this area.


almost there... by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


mais folhas, água e pedras by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves* 

(Natural surroundings)

*Paraty* is a preserved Portuguese colonial (1500–1822) and *Brazilian Imperial (1822–1889) town* with a population of about 36,000. It is located on the *Costa Verde (Green Coast)*, a lush, *green corridor that runs along the coastline of the state of Rio de Janeiro*, in Brazil. *Paraty* has become a *popular tourist destination* in recent years, renowned for the *historic town* and the *coast and mountains* in the region.


Paraty by fsandbox, on Flickr


Baía de Paraty by fsandbox, on Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ My city :cheers:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG! Paraty is amazing... :drool:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Brazil :heart:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro
Serra do Tepequém - Roraima
Amazon Scenes close to Tapajós River - Pará
Belém - Pará*

*Carneiros Beach - Pernambuco*

*Carneiros Beach* is located in the municipality of *Tamandaré*, coast of Pernambuco state. 


IMG_2966 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, on Flickr


IMG_2967 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro*

*Armação dos Búzios*, often referred to as just *Búzios*, is a resort town and a municipality located in the state of *Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil. 

In 2012, its population consisted of 23,463 inhabitants and its area of 69 km². 

Today, *Búzios is a popular getaway from the city and a worldwide tourist site*, especially among Brazilians and Argentinians.


Búzios by Brmatters Rio, on Flickr


Buzios Brazil by CarricaFred photographer, on Flickr








​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Carneiros Beach :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Boa Viagem Beach in Recife - Pernambuco*

*Boa Viagem* is the most famous urban beach of *Recife*. Thousands regularly gather on its wide *sandy beaches* that stretch for *8 km* (5.0 mi). Boa Viagem is the *longest stretch of urbanized seafront in Brazil*; its *coastal reef* calms the waves and helps keep the water at *25°C *(77 °F).


IMG_2688_2689 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, on Flickr


IMG_2699 by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, on Flickr








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Nossa como sempre o FAAN, arrasando na seleçao de fotos, isso aqui estava sentindo sua falta!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

* Monte Verde - Minas Gerais
*

Monte Verde is a district of Camanducaia, Brazilian state of Minas Gerais. 

Is 1554 meters above sea level, with great B & B's main characteristic is the nature and the cold in winter season. Its climate is tropical of altitude, with characteristics of subtropical climate due to its mountainous terrain (altitude tropical Cwb), according to the Koppen climate classification, even at low latitude: 22 º 51'47 " south, its temperature reaches negative values ​​in winter (July). Their summers are mild and winters are rainy and cold and her little dry.

Monte Verde in* 2008 won the title of best winter destinations in Brazil *and, in 2009, the title of most romantic city in the vote organized by site Viajeaqui and Quatro Rodas magazine, Editora Abril.



Monte Verde, MG by Daniella Mizerkowski, no Flickr



Monte Verde - MG by D.Bertolli,
no Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Wow .... I did not know who had Araucarias in Minas ! This region is beautiful!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. *18th- and 19th-century churches* decorated with *gold* and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make *Ouro Preto* a prime tourist destination.


Museu da Inconfidência - Ouro Preto, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Colonial gem of Ouro Preto, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caracol State Park - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Caracol State Park* is a Brazilian conservation unit located in the *Serra Gaúcha*, close to the city of *Canela*, Rio Grande do Sul state.

There are *forests* in its vicinity, the park is also set by the creek of the same name, which plummets into *free fall of 131 m* on basaltic rocks of the Serra Geral Formation, forming the *Caracol Waterfall*. A set of rare scenic beauty.


Caracol by fsandbox, on Flickr








​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina*


Itaguaçu - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná*


Parque Tanguá - Curitiba by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná*


Jardim Botânico - Curitiba by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná*


Parque Tanguá - Curitiba - A Cara do Brasil. by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná*


RVPSC - Antiga estação ferroviária de Curitiba by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná*


Antiga Estação de trem de Curitiba by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina*


Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curitiba, Paraná*


Universidade Federal do Paraná by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piratuba, Santa Catarina*


Paisagem Rural - Piratuba SC by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pantano do Sul, Santa Catarina*


Trilha Lagoinha do Leste - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pantano do Sul, Santa Catarina*


Vista da Praia do Pântano do Sul by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barra da Lagoa, Santa Catarina*


Barra da Lagoa by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina*


Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Palhoça, Santa Catarina*


Praia da Pinheira - Palhoça SC by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Governador Celso Ramos, Santa Catarina*


Governador Celso Ramos by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ilha Ratones Grande, Santa Catarina*


Fortaleza de Santo Antônio de Ratones by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Praia da Joaquina, Santa Catarina*


Praia da Joaquina - Joaquina Beach by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Blumenau, Santa Catarina*


Oktoberfest Blumenau by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina*


View of Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Serra da Capivara National Park - Piaui


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Caracol State Park - Rio Grande do Sul
Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais
Boa Viagem Beach in Recife - Pernambuco
Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro*

*Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco*

The *Catimbau Valley* or *Vale do Catimbau* in Portuguese is *Brazil's 2nd largest archaeological site*. Among its natural attractions there are beautiful canyons, over *2,000 caves, and 28 registered areas with pre-historical cave paintings*. One of the sites, Pedra da Concha (Shell Rock), displays cave art dating at least 6,000 years ago.


Vista sobre o Vale, Parque Nacional do Catimbau by pmenge, on Flickr


Vista sobre o Vale, Parque Nacional do Catimbau by pmenge, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio's 451st Anniversary!*










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Rio de Janeiro*, commonly referred to as simply Rio, is the *second largest city in Brazil*, the sixth largest city in the Americas and the *world's thirty-fifth largest city* by population. The metropolis is anchor to the Rio de Janeiro metropolitan area, ranked as the second most populous metropolitan area in Brazil, the sixth most populous in the Americas and the eighteenth largest in the world. 


IMG_3298a by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by Thanat Charoenpol, on Flickr









​


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Trancoso - Bahia*

Trancoso is a district in the municipality of Porto Seguro in the state of Bahia, Brazil. The region was the landing point of the Portuguese explorer, Pedro Alvares Cabral onto Brazil, on April 22, 1500. It was founded by Jesuit Priests on 1583, with the name São João Baptista dos Indios.

Shaped as a rectangle, the village retains the original style of its housing architecture. It is famous for its beaches, such as Praia dos Nativos, Praia dos Coqueiros and Praia do Espelho. In recent years the location has been developed by the hotel industry, including the French Club Mediterranée, which has boosted real estate value.

The main attraction of Trancoso are the white sandy beaches with natural swimming pools formed by reefs at low tide. Another popular attraction is the Quadrado or the main square that is bordered by colorful houses and a white little church overseeing the Atlantic Ocean. The Quadrado, colorful houses and Church are UNESCO protected.





Praia do Rio Verde em Trancoso 
by Marcelo Nacinovic, no Flickr


Praia do Espelho em Trancoso 
by Marcelo Nacinovic, no Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*São José dos Ausentes - Rio Grande do Sul
*
São José dos Ausentes is a municipality with an average altitude of 1200 meters, in the state Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil. Its population was approximately 3300 in 2010.

Pico do Monte Negro is located in São José dos Ausentes, with its peak 1403 meters above sea level. It is the highest point in Rio Grande do Sul State. 


São José dos Ausentes by Rafael Fernando, no Flickr


São José dos Ausentes (ll) by Rafael Fernando, no Flickr​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goias


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Emas National Park - Goias


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

São Cristóvão Square - Sergipe


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco
Rio's 451st Anniversary!*

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

*Fortaleza Canyon* is a canyon located in *Serra Geral National Park*, border between *Rio Grande do Sul* and *Santa Catarina*.


Canions do rio grande do sul, Brasil by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


Cânion Fortaleza by Fernando Lazzarin, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina*

*São Joaquim National Park* is a national park of *Brazil*. It was originally set aside to *preserve exceptional remnant forests of the Paraná pine*, Araucaria angustifolia, but is now also *popular for alpinism*. One of the highest points of *Southern Brazil* is located in this national park, it's *Morro da Igreja with an elevation of 1,822 m* above sea level.


Morro da Igreja in Santa Catarina, Brazil by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


Morro da Igreja, Ububici, Santa Catarina, Brasil by Alex Saberi, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Canastra National Park - Minas Gerais*

*Serra da Canastra National Park* is located in *Minas Gerais* state, Southeast Region of Brazil. This national park protects a landscape of rare beauty, its vegetation is a *transition* between the *Atlantic Forest and Brazilian Savanna*, predominantly Altitude Fields that are home to *several species*. There are several *waterfalls* in the national park.


Serra da Canastra by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


Piumhi, Minas Gerais, Brasil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr









​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Luk's said:


> *Ilha Grande, Angra dos Reis - Rio de Janeiro State*
> 
> 
> Lagoa Azul Ilha Grande by Gilberto Amaral Pereira, no Flickr


Ilha Grande!
I love this place. :cheers:


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo - State of Espirito Santo









descubracastelo









descubracastelo









descubracastelo







*


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

:eek2:

This thread is breathtaking! Congratulations guys!


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Vale dos Deuses (Valley of the Gods) - Rio de Janeiro State​*
A scenic valley located in the Três Picos State Park. The altitude is around 1700 meters. 


Vale dos Deuses by Aluan Carlos Gomes, no Flickr


15 by Igor Caldas, no Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Vitória - State of Espirito Santo


Parquê Pedra da Cebola. by Matheus Campanha Moreira, no Flickr


Onion Rock by Matheus Campanha Moreira, no Flickr







*


----------



## ticosk8 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Rio Sucuri (Anaconda River) - Mato Grosso do Sul State​*
The Rio Sucuri is located at São Geraldo farm and is 18 km far from the downtown of Bonito, in the region of Serra da Bodoquena. The transparency of its water allows to observe a great diversity of aquatic fauna and flora, such thing has been attracted visitor from all around the world.


Rio Sucurí | Bonito - MS by Jorge Pena, no Flickr


Rio Sucuri - Bonito/MS by felipe nunes, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jericoacoara National Park - Ceará*

*Jericoacoara National Park* is a national park of Brazil, located in the municipality of *Jijoca de Jericoacoara*, state of *Ceará*. 

On its seashore is located the famous beach of Jericoacoara. 

*Jericoacoara* is a location with favorable conditions for *windsurfing and sandboarding*. Jericoacoara is an environmental protection area since *1984*, and *National Park since 2002* to protect and *preserve the natural beauty*.



Sand blower in Jericoacoara, Brazil by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


Survivor by Alex Saberi, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly *1500 km²*, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


Silk by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


Sheets by Alex Saberi, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pontal do Atalaia in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


Sem título by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


Sem título by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr








​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*
Pedra do Garrafão - Santa Maria de Jetibá - State of Espirito Santo









Oswaldo Baldin









Oswaldo Baldin







*


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Castelo - State of Espirito Santo









[email protected]









[email protected]









[email protected]







*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Morro de São Paulo - Bahia*

*Morro de São Paulo* is one of 5 villages of the *Tinharé Island* in the municipality of *Cairu, Bahia*, Brazil. The village is 272 km from the city of Salvador by route and 60 km by sea.


Lighthouse over Morro Sao Paolo - Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Palm tree shadows on Beach #1 - Morro Sao Paolo, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Center of Salvador - Bahia*










*Historic Center of Salvador da Bahia*

The *Historic Centre of Salvador da Bahia*, frequently called the *Pelourinho*, is extremely rich in historical monuments dating from the *17th through the 19th centuries*. It was the city's center during the *Portuguese Colonial Period*. 

*Salvador* was the *first colonial capital of Brazil* and the city is *one of the oldest in the New World* (founded in *1549* by Portuguese settlers). It was also the *first slave market on the continent*, with slaves arriving to work on the sugar plantations.


Lacerda elevator and marina/ferry port of Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr








​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pedra Azul - State of Espirito Santo


Pedra Azul-ES. by Matheus Campanha Moreira, no Flickr


Pedra Azul-ES. by Matheus Campanha Moreira, no Flickr


Pedra Azul-ES. by Matheus Campanha Moreira, no Flickr







*


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

^^
Amazing! :drool:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

FAAN said:


> *Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*
> 
> *Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly *1500 km²*, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.
> 
> ...


OMG! :drool:


Lençóis Maranhenses by M Jolivet, no Flickr


Lençóis Maranhenses by M Jolivet, no Flickr


lencois maranhenses in brazil by Alex Saberi, no Flickr


Lençóis Maranhenses by Teca Ribeiro, no Flickr


Lençóis Maranhenses by Teca Ribeiro, no Flickr​


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Mt. Roraima National Park

The park is located in the extreme north of the state of Roraima, and includes the northernmost point in Brazilian territory - *Mt. Caburaí* (05°15′05″N 060°12′33″W). The park also contains some tepuis (the tabletop mountains found in the Guiana Highlands, especially in southeastern Venezuela) like * Mt. Roraima* (the most famous), *Mt. Wei Assipu* (also called "Roraiminha" - _Little Roraima_) and *Mt. Uei* (also called "Arabapo" or "Serra do Sol").


Roraima by Comunica Extend, on Flickr



Wei Assipu tepui by Vrije Universiteit Brussel (VUB), on Flickr



Mount Roraima by Vrije Universiteit Brussel (VUB), on Flickr


----------



## ERapanos (Mar 5, 2012)

*National Park of Chapada dos Veadeiros - State of Goiás







*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arco do Chaves in Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí*










Part of *Serra da Capivara National Park*

*Serra da Capivara National Park* is a national park in the *Northeastern region* of Brazil. The area has many *prehistoric paintings*. The park was created to protect the *prehistoric artifacts and paintings* found there. It became a *World Heritage Site* in 1991. Its head archaeologist is Niède Guidon. Its best known archaeological site is *Pedra Furada*.


Arco do Chaves, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí_7490 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr


Arco do Chaves, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí_7480 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter Day in a road between Monte Castelo and Santa Cecília - Santa Catarina*

During some *winter days* the *snow* falls in the *highlands of southern Brazilian states*.


Sem título by Sergio Giusti, on Flickr


Sem título by Sergio Giusti, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

*Fortaleza Canyon* is a canyon located in *Serra Geral National Park*, border between *Rio Grande do Sul* and *Santa Catarina*.


"Canyon Fortaleza", Cambará do Sul-RS_5.jpg by Paulo Henrique de Oliveira, on Flickr


"Canyon Fortaleza", Cambará do Sul-RS_4.jpg by Paulo Henrique de Oliveira, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View of Niterói Contemporary Art Museum in Niterói - Rio de Janeiro*










Part of *Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes between the Mountain and the Sea *

The *Niterói Contemporary Art Museum* (Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói — MAC) is situated in the city of Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and is one of the city’s main l*andmarks*. It was completed in *1996*.

*Designed by Oscar Niemeyer* with the assistance of structural engineer Bruno Contarini, who had worked with Niemeyer on earlier projects.


Niteroi - MAC - Pão de açúcar by Bianca Forreque, on Flickr


Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói by Rodrigo Soldon, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset in Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. *18th- and 19th-century churches* decorated with *gold* and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make *Ouro Preto* a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto by Davo Muttiah, on Flickr


Ouro Preto by Davo Muttiah, on Flickr








​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> Nossa Eudardoazul desculpe mas qual a necessidade de se ficar publicando várias fotos de Castelo assim, publique uma ou outra, sabemos que o lugar é bonito e tal mas essas fotos não mostram nada demais, inclusive algumas são até feias. E a cidade em si é feia, o que salva é o ambiente em que está inserida, que nem é lá essas coisas também. Desculpe mas isso polui muito o thread.


Em vez de dar pitaco poste foto suas!
Posto as fotos que quero e julgo serem legais se vc não gosta ignore-as.
Sua fama de deselegante é famosa, mas fique com ela pra vc mesma!


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ibirapuera - São Paulo city*


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Itatiaia National Park

The oldest National Park in Brazil, located in the border between the states of Minas Gerais and Rio de Janeiro, preserves a section of the *Mantiqueira Mountains* and of the *Atlantic Rainforest*. Some of the highest peaks of Brazil are located there, like the Agulhas Negras (_Black Needles_) peak.



Circuito dos 5 Lagos by Gustavo Machado, on Flickr



Agulhas Negras peak by Johnson Barros, on Flickr



Parque Nacional de Itatiaia-RJ by João Sérgio Barros, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Fortaleza Skyline by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jari River in Tumucumaque Mountains National Park - Amapá*

The *Tumucumaque Mountains National Park* is situated in northwestern Brazil inside the *Amazon Rainforest* state of Amapá. It is bordered to the north by *French Guiana and Suriname*. It has an area of more than 38,800 square kilometres (14,980 sq mi), making it the *world's largest tropical forest national park* and *larger than Belgium*.


_I4B2306-2 by Leonardo Milano, on Flickr


_I4B2310-2 by Leonardo Milano, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Alcântara - Maranhão*

*Alcântara* is a Brazilian municipality in the state of *Maranhão*. The town has a population of *21,652* (2010), and is *30 km away from the state's capital*, São Luís.

*Founded by French explorers in the 16th century*, Alcântara was later conquered by the Portuguese, who used the small village as a base to take São Luís from the Dutch in 1646. The city was declared by the Brazilian government as a *National Historical Patrimony*. The city's economy is based mainly on *tourism and fishing*.


Ruínas da Igreja de São Matias - Alcântara, Maranhão by Leo Oliveira, on Flickr


Casario - Alcântara, Maranhão by Leo Oliveira, on Flickr








​


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park

The park is located in the *Chapada dos Veadeiros*, an ancient plateau (_chapada_) located in the Central Highlands, in the north of the state of Goiás. The park contains the highest point of the state.



Jardim de Maytrea by Paulo Stein, on Flickr


Morros da Chapada by Paulo Stein, on Flickr


Janela by Arthur Machado, on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pedra Azul - State of Espirito Santo*


Pedra Azul by Bruno Pellacani, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Santa Catarina Island - Santa Catarina*

*Santa Catarina Island* is an island in the Brazilian state of *Santa Catarina*, located off the southern coast.

It is home to the state capital, *Florianópolis*, and is connected to the mainland by *three bridges*, two of which are currently in operation. The island also contains numerous *beach resorts*, including: *Jurerê Internacional, Santinho, Canasvieiras and Cachoeira do Bom Jesus*.


Daniela Beach - Florianópolis - Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


Ilha da Magia IMG_6749-15 by Sandra Koche, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*










*Brazilian Atlantic Islands: Fernando de Noronha and Atol das Rocas Reserves*

*Fernando de Noronha* is an archipelago of *21 islands* and islets in the *Atlantic Ocean*, *354 km* (220 mi) offshore *from the Brazilian coast*.

In 2001 *UNESCO* designated it as a *World Heritage* Site because of the importance of its environment. Its timezone is *UTC-02:00* all year around. The local population and travellers can get to Noronha by plane or cruise from *Recife* (545 km) or by plane from *Natal* (360 km). A small environmental preservation fee is charged from tourists upon arrival by Ibama (Institute of Environment and Renewable Natural Resources).


Baia dos Porcos by elzauer, on Flickr


Sancho Bay 16 by elzauer, on Flickr








​


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

* Castelo - Espirito Santo state.*









descubracastelo


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pictures in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Next page.


----------



## HFHF (Aug 5, 2012)

NOVA FRIBURGO
RIO DE JANEIRO STATE









500px









500px









500px









500px









500px








​


----------



## Brasileiro_MG (Dec 28, 2010)

Serra da Mocidade National Park

The park protects the *Serra da Mocidade* mountain range, located near the border of the State of Roraima with the State of Amazonas. The mountains contains the highest point of the State of Roraima outside the Pacaraima Mountains in the north. 


um outro lado dos picos da mocidade, Parque Nacional da Serra da Mocidade, Roraima, Brasil by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


Do niquiá a mocidade by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


Voando sobre o platô da Serra da Mocidade, Roraima, Brasil by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra da Mocidade :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaimbezinho Canyon - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

*Itaimbezinho Canyon* is located in *Aparados da Serra National Park*, located in the border between the states of *Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina*. Itaimbezinho is the most famous of the park and also *the largest in South America*. Its extension reaches 5800 meters and its maximum width reaches 2000 meters. The rock walls with at least *130 million years* have a *maximum height of 720 meters and are covered by low vegetation and native pines*. 


3 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


11 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Streets of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro*

*Paraty* is a preserved Portuguese colonial (1500–1822) and *Brazilian Imperial (1822–1889) town* with a population of about 36,000. It is located on the *Costa Verde (Green Coast)*, a lush, *green corridor that runs along the coastline of the state of Rio de Janeiro*, in Brazil. *Paraty* has become a *popular tourist destination* in recent years, renowned for the *historic town* and the *coast and mountains* in the region.


8 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


4 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Carneiros Beach in Tamandaré - Pernambuco*

*Carneiros Beach* is located in the municipality of *Tamandaré, Pernambuco* state. It's considered one of the most beautiful beaches of Brazil. It has *warm, calm and crystal-clear waters* all year long.


Paradise by Paulo Henrique Pereira, on Flickr


imensidão by Sylara Silvério, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada Dimantina National Park - Bahia*

The *Chapada Diamantina National Park* is a *1,520 km²* national park in the Chapada Diamantina region of the State of *Bahia*. *Chapada* is a Brazilian word that means a region of steep cliffs, usually at the edge of a plateau. *Diamantina* refers to the diamonds found there in the mid-19th century.


3 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


9 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr







​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mel Island - Paraná*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Mel Island* is a brazilian island located in the mouth of *Paranaguá Bay* in Paraná state coastline. *Mel Island* is a *touristic point* of large importance for Paraná state. 
It has some of the *best beaches of the state*.


Ilha do Mel XVI by kendyfujita, on Flickr


Ilha do Mel VI by kendyfujita, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in São Miguel dos Milagres - Alagoas*

*São Miguel dos Milagres* is a brazilian municipality located in *Alagoas state*. Its population was of *7,163 inhabitants* in 2010. 
This town is very known for its *paradisiacal beaches*.


Curvando para a beleza do mar... by joel epifanio porto junior, on Flickr


Praia de São Miguel dos Milagres by joel epifanio porto junior, on Flickr








​


----------



## wandsong (Jan 20, 2013)

*Chapada das Mesas National Park - Maranhão State *

The park has an area of 159,952 hectares (395,250 acres) and is in the Cerrado biome. It was created on 12 December 2005, and is administered by the Chico Mendes Institute for Biodiversity Conservation. The park lies in the municipalities of Riachão, Estreito and Carolina in the state of Maranhão.




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3913860386/sizes/l/


----------



## wandsong (Jan 20, 2013)

Praia do Caburé - Maranhão.

Beach which is between Preguiças River and the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina*

*Serra do Rio do Rastro* is a mountain range located in the southeast of the state of *Santa Catarina, Southern Brazil*. It is crossed by the *road SC-438*, with *remarkable landscapes and deep crags*.

In the highest areas of this place, the *Atlantic Ocean, located about 100 km (62 mi) away, can be spotted on clear days*. *Frosts* are common and *snowfalls* can occur during the winter.


Empire of silence by Raphael Sombrio, on Flickr


Surreal horizon by Raphael Sombrio, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Night in the rural zone of Blumenau - Santa Catarina*

*Blumenau* is a city in *Itajaí Valley*, state of *Santa Catarina*, in the *South Region of Brazil*. It is 130 km (81 mi) away from the state capital of Florianópolis. The city was founded on *September 2, 1850*, by Dr. Hermann Bruno Otto Blumenau along with seventeen *German immigrants*. Later arrivals include biologist and *early proponent of Darwinian Evolution, Fritz Müller*.


Full light by Raphael Sombrio, on Flickr


Blue moon on fire by Raphael Sombrio, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Guarita State Park - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Guarita State Park* is located in the municipality of *Torres*, coastal area of *Rio Grande do Sul*. 
The park was created to protect the ecosystem in the surroundings of *Guarita Beach*.


Guarita Park by Leandro ilha, on Flickr


Cal Beach by Leandro ilha, on Flickr








​


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Maragogi Beach*
Alagoas


Maragogi-AL/Brasil by Márcia Procopio Rocuet, no Flickr


Maragogi-AL/Brasil by Márcia Procopio Rocuet, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Salto Corumbá*
Goiás








[/url]
Salto do Corumbá, Goiás, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago*
Pernambuco


"O Pico", Fernando de Noronha by Márcia Procopio Rocuet, no Flickr


Aeroporto de Fernando de Noronha by Márcia Procopio Rocuet, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Guanabara Bay*
Rio de Janeiro


O Gigante Adormecido - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Jericoacoara Beach*
Ceará


Jericoacoara - Ceará by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Mouth of the Caraíva River*
Bahia


Caraíva by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Fraga Falls*
Bahia


Cachoeira do Fraga by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Tassimirim Beach*
Bahia


Praia de Tassimirim by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


Praia de Tassimirim by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Camel Hill*
Bahia


Morro do Camelo Visto da Pratinha by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


Morro do Camelo visto da BR-242 by Michael Strugale, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Itarema*
Ceará


Itarema - Foto: Fábio Arruda by Costa Negra - CE/Brasil, no Flickr


Itarema - Foto: Fábio Arruda by Costa Negra - CE/Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Tabatinga Beach*
Paraíba


Praia de Tabatinga - Conde/PB by Sérgio Marques, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

*Pantanal*
Mato Grosso do Sul


Pantanal by Comunica Extend, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Guarita State Park - Rio Grande do Sul
Night in the rural zone of Blumenau - Santa Catarina
Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina
Beaches in São Miguel dos Milagres - Alagoas
Mel Island - Paraná*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Maranhão*

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park* is located in *Maranhão* state, in northeastern Brazil. It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete *sand dunes* and *crystal clear water* lagoons. It encompasses roughly *1500 km²*, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation.


6 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


4 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ilha Grande - Rio de Janeiro*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ilha Grande* is an island located off the coast of *Rio de Janeiro* state, Brazil. The island, which is part of the municipality of *Angra dos Reis*, remains largely undeveloped. The *island*, which is *193 km²* (75 sq mi) in area, is now a *popular tourist destination* that is noted for its *scenic beauty*, *unspoilt tropical beaches*, *luxuriant vegetation* and rugged landscape. The highest point is the *1,031 m* (3,383 ft) *Pico da Pedra D'Água*.


9 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


11 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Snowy Night in Canoinhas - Santa Catarina*

*Canoinhas* is a Brazilian municipality, in the *north plateau* of the *Santa Catarina* state. The city is also known worldwide as the *world capital of Erva Mate*, a herb used in a traditional drink called *chimarrao*, the herb Ilex Paraguariensis has been a main export of the region for quite some time. The city's economy primarily depends on *agriculture and logging*. The population is *52,765 inhabitants*.









Source








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra dos Órgãos National Park - Rio de Janeiro*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves * 

*Serra dos Órgãos National Park* is a national park in the state of *Rio de Janeiro, Brazi*l. It protects the *Serra dos Órgãos mountain range* and the water sources in the range. It was the *third national park to be created in Brazil*.


Fim de tarde na Serra dos Órgãos by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr


2a foto da Travessia Petrópolis x Teresópolis by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goiás*










*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park*

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park* is located in the *Chapada dos Veadeiros*, an ancient plateau with an estimated age of *1.8 billion years*. It's located in Goiás state, the national park was created on *January 11, 1961* by *President Juscelino Kubitscheck*, and is listed as a *World Heritage Site* by Unesco since 2001. It occupies an area of *655 square kilometres*.


Brazil - Formosa by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


IMG_5646 by luana branco, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina*

*São Joaquim National Park* is a national park in the state of *Santa Catarina, Brazil*. The park is in the *Atlantic Forest* biome. It covers and area of *48,300 hectares* (119,000 acres). It was originally set aside to preserve exceptional remnant forests of the Paraná pine, *Araucaria angustifolia*. It is now also popular for *alpinism*.

In the highest areas of this place, the *Atlantic Ocean, located about 100 km (62 mi) away, can be spotted on clear days*. 
*Frosts* are common and *snowfalls* can occur during the winter.


A good garden by Raphael Sombrio, on Flickr


Welcome to the light! by Raphael Sombrio, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cloudy Day in São Miguel dos Milagres - Alagoas*

*São Miguel dos Milagres* is a municipality located in the northern coast of the Brazilian state of *Alagoas*. Its population was *7,163* (2010). It is a popular *beach town* of Alagoas state.


IMG_9914 by Alexandre, on Flickr


IMG_0062 by Alexandre, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bombinhas - Santa Catarina*

*Bombinhas* is a municipality in the state of *Santa Catarina* in the *South Region of Brazil*. In 2010 its population was *14,312 inhabitants*. It is the *smallest municipality* of that state in terms of area. It is a *popular beach destination*.


IMG_0916.jpg by Alexandre, on Flickr


IMG_0915.jpg by Alexandre, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro*

*Armação dos Búzios*, often referred to as just *Búzios*, is a resort town and a municipality located in the state of *Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil. 

In 2012, its population consisted of 23,463 inhabitants and its area of 69 km². 

Today, *Búzios is a popular getaway from the city and a worldwide tourist site*, especially among Brazilians and Argentinians.


Búzios / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Armação dos Búzios / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr








​


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

UBATUBA - SAO PAULO STATE 

Fazenda Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Iguaçu, Brazil

Iguaçu, Brazil by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

beautiful compilation!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More photos in the next page.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro
Bombinhas - Santa Catarina
Cloudy Day in São Miguel dos Milagres - Alagoas
Beaches in São Miguel dos Milagres - Alagoas
São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina
*

*Sunset in Serra do Cipó National Park - Minas Gerais*

The *Serra do Cipó National Park* is a national park in the state of *Minas Gerais*, Brazil. The park is in the *Cerrado biome*. The park is classified as *IUCN protected area* category II (national park). It has the objectives of preserving *natural ecosystems of great ecological relevance and scenic beauty*, enabling scientific research, environmental education, outdoors recreation and eco-tourism.


Cliffs around Serra do Cipó, Minas Gerais, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


Last minutes of sunlight over Sierra Farofa, Serra do Cipó National Park, Minas Gerais, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Piedade - Minas Gerais*

The *Central Minas Gerais* is filled with *fantastic ridges* (or serras), each one with its particular and unique beauty. *Serra do Caraça* and *Serra da Piedade* are close neighbours, as well as Serra do Cipó (to the north) and Serra do Gandarela (to the south).


Prayers in Light, Part IV - Serra da Piedade, Minas Gerais, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


Serra do Caraça seen from Serra da Piedade, Minas Gerais, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Ubatuba - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ubatuba* is a coastal city of the northern coast of *São Paulo state*. The city has around *80,000 inhabitants*. The city lies the *Tropic of Capricorn*. The urban area is mainly concentrated in the Atlantic and valley areas.


Simão Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


Figueira Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*










*Brazilian Atlantic Islands: Fernando de Noronha and Atol das Rocas Reserves*

*Fernando de Noronha* is an archipelago of *21 islands* and islets in the *Atlantic Ocean*, *354 km* (220 mi) offshore *from the Brazilian coast*. In 2001 *UNESCO* designated it as a *World Heritage*Site because of the importance of its environment. Its timezone is *UTC-02:00* all year around. The local population and travellers can get to *Noronha* by *plane or cruise* from *Recife* (545 km) or by plane from *Natal* (360 km). A small environmental preservation fee is charged from tourists upon arrival by *Ibama* (Institute of Environment and Renewable Natural Resources).


Paradise in Earth. by Luis Eduardo Câmara, on Flickr


. by Luis Eduardo Câmara, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


Ilha do Farol, Arraial do Cabo - RJ by andrebatz, on Flickr


Sunset at the Beach (Praia Grande, Arraial do Cabo - RJ) by andrebatz, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rosado Dunes - Rio Grande do Norte*

*Rosado Dunes* is a environmental *protected area* located in the municipalities of *Areia Branca* and *Porto do Mangue* in the state of *Rio Grande do Norte*.


Dunas do Rosado/RN by Karol Moreira, on Flickr


Dunas do Rosado/RN by Karol Moreira, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Tiradentes - Minas Gerais*

*Tiradentes* is a town with just *7,000 inhabitants*. The original village was established in *1702* and became a city on *1718*. It was named after *"Tiradentes", a national hero*, who was born there. The former name of the city was São José del Rey and it was changed as soon as Brazil adopted the *Republic instead of the Monarchy*.


The streets of Tiradentes by Charles Brooks, on Flickr


The streets of Tiradentes by Charles Brooks, on Flickr








​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Iguaçu from the Brazilian side by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caraparú River in Santa Isabel - Pará*

*Caraparú River* is a river located in the municipality of *Santa Isabel do Pará*, *Pará* state. 

The *river* is regionally known and attracts *tourists* mainly from the surrounding cities during the dry season.


Círio de Caraparú by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Círio de Caraparú by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches of Tapajós River in Alter do Chão Village - Pará*

*Alter do Chão* is a village located in the municipality of *Santarém, Pará* state, *Northern Brazil*. This village was founded in *1626*, during the *colonial era*.

Located in the shores of *Tapajós River* and in the middle of *Amazon Rainforest*, the village is very known by its *beaches*. The village receive many tourists. In 2009, the beaches of *Alter do Chão* were recognized as the *best fresh water beaches in the world* by *The Guardian*. The village is known as the "Brazilian Caribbean".


Alter do Chão - Aéreo Santarém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Alter do Chão - Aéreo Santarém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arapiuns River in Santarém - Pará*

*Arapiuns River* is a tributary of *Tapajós River*, it is full of *fresh water beaches* and untouched *Amazon Forest*. The river is located in the municipality of *Santarém*.


Rio Arapiuns - Aéreo Santarém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Rio Arapiuns - Aéreo Santarém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caracol State Park - Rio Grande do Sul*

*Caracol State Park* is a Brazilian conservation unit located in the *Serra Gaúcha*, close to the city of *Canela*, Rio Grande do Sul state.

There are *forests* in its vicinity, the park is also set by the creek of the same name, which plummets into *free fall of 131 m* on basaltic rocks of the Serra Geral Formation, forming the *Caracol Waterfall*. A set of rare scenic beauty.


Caracol Cascade and Trees - Cascata do Caracol pelas árvores by andrebatz, on Flickr


Cascata do Caracol HDR - Caracol Falls by andrebatz, on Flickr








​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro:*

Clouds descend on Ipanema Beach in Rio de Janeiro by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*São Gonçalo,Brazil*

For those who are unfamiliar, it is a city in the metropolitan area of Rio de Janeiro, one of the largest Brazilian cities with more than 1 million inhabitants.
But tourism is not very popular. Despite having beautiful local!





























fonte



_6073130-Editar-Editar-Editar.jpg by cstabravax, no Flickr


_6073158.jpg by cstabravax, no Flickr


_DSC0379-Editar.jpg by cstabravax, no Flickr


_DSC0342-Editar.jpg by cstabravax, no Flickr​[/CENTER]


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina*

*Balneário Camboriú* is a *major beach resort* in the Brazilian southern state of Santa Catarina. The town, with its steep hills dropping down to the sea, is *popular amongst South Americans*. The main ocean boulevard is called *Atlantic Avenue*. The city has a population of *124,557*, which swells to *over 1 million in the summer*.


Storm front. by Pablo Reinsch, on Flickr


City lights. by Pablo Reinsch, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco*

The *Catimbau National Park* is a national park in the state of Pernambuco, Brazil. It protects a *semi-arid area of caatinga* with *sandstone caverns and caves* in which *prehistoric art* has been found.


Vista das Torres by pmenge, on Flickr


View of the Towers (Elephant's Hill) by pmenge, on Flickr








​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Falls at Iguaçu, Brazil by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Salvador


IMG_20160416_173721-1 by Nicolas Brunet, on Flickr​


----------



## Rodrigo Fanaia (May 13, 2017)

Belas fotos!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great photos, guys!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco
Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina
Caracol State Park - Rio Grande do Sul
Arapiuns River in Santarém - Pará
Beaches of Tapajós River in Alter do Chão Village - Pará
*

*Beaches in Salinópolis - Pará*

*Salinópolis* is a municipality in the state of *Pará* in the *Northern Region of Brazil*. This town is the main ocean *beach resort* of Pará state. It is known for having some of the best beaches of the area where the *Amazon meets the Atlantic Ocean*.


Salinas - Praias do Maçarico e Corvina by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Salinas - Praias do Maçarico e Corvina by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais*










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. *18th- and 19th-century churches* decorated with *gold* and the sculptured works of *Aleijadinho* make *Ouro Preto* a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto, Brazil by Charles Brooks, on Flickr


Ouro Preto by Charles Brooks, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Streets of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro*

*Paraty* is a preserved *Portuguese Colonial* (1500–1822) and *Brazilian Imperial (1822–1889) town* with a population of about 36,000. It is located on the *Costa Verde (Green Coast)*, a lush, *green corridor that runs along the coastline of the state of Rio de Janeiro*, in Brazil. *Paraty* has become a *popular tourist destination* in recent years, renowned for the *historic town* and the *coast and mountains* in the region.


The Streets of Paraty, Brazil by Charles Brooks, on Flickr


The Streets of Paraty, Brazil by Charles Brooks, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Antunes Beach - Alagoas*

*Antunes* is a small village of *Maragogi* municipality, located north of the city centre. It made its reputation of being a *quiet beach* perfect for relaxing.


Fallen Palm - Antunes, Alagoas, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


Antunes Beach, Alagoas, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Carneiros Beach in Tamandaré - Pernambuco*

*Carneiros Beach* is located in the municipality of *Tamandaré, Pernambuco* state. 
It's considered one of the most beautiful beaches of Brazil. It has *warm, calm and crystal-clear waters* all year long.


Carneiros Beach - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


One Got Wonder-full - Tamandaré, Pernambuco, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter Morning in Bom Retiro - Santa Catarina*

*Bom Retiro* is a town in the state of *Santa Catarina* in the South region of Brazil. In 2010 the population was of *8,942* people.


Geada Canoas - Bom Retiro/SC by Dario Lins, on Flickr


Geada Matador - Bom Retiro, SC by Dario Lins, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pedra do Baú - São Paulo*

*Pedra do Baú* is a rock formations in the *Mantiqueira Mountains* (Serra da Mantiqueira). They are located in the municipality of *São Bento do Sapucaí*, São Paulo, Brazil.


Sunset at Pedra do Baú - São Bento do Sapucaí, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


Approaching Pedra do Baú - São Bento do Sapucaí, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Sebastião Island - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*São Sebastião Island* is part of *Ilhabela* an archipelago and city situated 4 miles off the coast of São Paulo state in Brazil. The island is 205 km (127 mi) from the city of *São Paulo* and 340 km (210 mi) from the city of *Rio de Janeiro*. The islands in total cover *348 km²*. The population of Ilhabela is around *30,000 inhabitants*, but during the *holiday months*, up to 100,000 people may be on the island, since it's a *popular destination for tourists*.


Curral Beach - São Sebastião Island, Ilhabela Archipelago, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr


Like the Noise of Great Waters - São Sebastião Island, Ilhabela Archipelago, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, on Flickr








​


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

FAAN I was not going to post photos cause you're so good at it that i'm a bit ashamed for the photos i'm going to post. Congrats  I'll try to stick to your way 

*Catimbau National Park - Pernambuco State*










Catimbau Valey by PrefeituradeBuique​


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Vacaria - Rio Grande do Sul State*

*







*
*







*
*Vacaria por Miriam Cardoso de Souza*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sarrambi Beach in Ipojuca - Pernambuco*

*Ipojuca* is a city in Pernambuco with almost *90,000 inhabitants* and an average income of *US$ 40,000*. 
It is famous for its beaches as Porto de Galinhas (considered one of the best beaches in Brazil), Muro Alto, Maracaipe and Sarrambi.


IMG_5424 by sergio_dom, on Flickr


IMG_5447 by sergio_dom, on Flickr








​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Parque das Aves in Foz do Iguassu, Brazil by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*










*Brazilian Atlantic Islands: Fernando de Noronha and Atol das Rocas Reserves*

*Fernando de Noronha* is an archipelago of *21 islands* and islets in the *Atlantic Ocean*, *354 km* (220 mi) offshore *from the Brazilian coast*.

In 2001 *UNESCO* designated it as a *World Heritage* Site because of the importance of its environment. Its timezone is *UTC-02:00* all year around. The local population and travellers can get to Noronha by plane or cruise from *Recife* (545 km) or by plane from *Natal* (360 km). A small environmental preservation fee is charged from tourists upon arrival by Ibama (Institute of Environment and Renewable Natural Resources).


Spinner Dolphins by David Frey, on Flickr


Praia do Sancho by David Frey, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Sunset at Iguassu Falls by David Frey, on Flickr


Waterworld by David Frey, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pontal do Atalaia in Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro*

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


Atalaia by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Pontal do Atalaia by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Três Picos State Park - Rio de Janeiro*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

The *state park* is the largest in *Rio de Janeiro*, and preserves a large portion of *Atlantic Forest* in excellent condition. The park has the *greatest biodiversity found in Rio de Janeiro* due to the range in *altitude from 100 to 2,316 metres* (328 to 7,598 ft). Vegetation ranges from *dense sub-montane rainforest to cloud forest and alpine meadows*.


Parque Estadual de 3 Picos - Nova Friburgo - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Parque Estadual dos Três Picos - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr








​


----------



## bairrosfelipe (Jun 21, 2015)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Maranhão, Brazil

*








Andorinhas Lagoon by Almerindo Lana









Andorinhas Lagoon by

















Alone In Paradise by Almerindo Lana









An Ocean by Almerindo Lana ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaimbezinho Canyon in Aparados da Serra National Park - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

The *Aparados da Serra National Park* is a national park located in the *Serra Geral* range of Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina states in the south of Brazil. It has been created in *1959* as *one of Brazil's first national parks*, to protect the *Itaimbezinho Canyon*. It extends over an area of 10,250 hectares.


Véu de Noiva by Ricardo Machado, on Flickr


Bridal Veil and The Rocky Wall by Ricardo Machado, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bonete Beach in Ubatuba - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ubatuba* is a coastal city of the northern coast of *São Paulo state*. The city has around *80,000 inhabitants*. The city lies the *Tropic of Capricorn*. The urban area is mainly concentrated in the Atlantic and valley areas.


Ubatuba - Bonete by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


Ubatuba - Bonete by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr








​


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Serra do Caparaó - Minas Gerais*


Serra do Caparaó by Aureliano Ricardo Souza, no Flickr









​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnpMR1RlT_r/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnbhypRgTxY/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnSTr2ZAduU/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmnw16qAJiW/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnoy_bLlESm/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmg_wg3ASpZ/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmgkUnagtzg/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

It is "only" the largest floodplain in the world! (I.e.
Ah, Pantanal ... 💓
Located in the states of Mato Grosso and Mato Grosso do Sul.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrs8oDyHnkB/
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Here they stand facing the beach of Copacabana ⠀
Tijucas Islands &#55357;&#56467;
Located in the state of Rio de Janeiro


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrn5ts5nCFn/
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Jericoacoara National Park - Ceará
Dolphins Bay in Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco
Colonial Houses in the Countryside - Minas Gerais
Itaparica Island - Bahia*

*Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro | Minas Gerais*

*Itatiaia National Park*, established in 1937, is the *oldest national park in Brazil*. It is located on the border between the states of *Rio de Janeiro and Minas Gerais*. The park is in the *Mantiqueira Mountains*.


National Park of Itatiaia, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


National Park of Itatiaia, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunrise in Cabo Frio - Rio de Janeiro*

*Cabo Frio* is a Brazilian municipality in *Rio de Janeiro state*, founded by the Portuguese on November 13, 1615. It's a *popular summer destination*.


Sunrise in Cabo Frio, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


Morning in Cabo Frio, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Serra da Capivara National Park - Piauí*










*Serra da Capivara National Park*

*Serra da Capivara National Park* is a national park in the *Northeastern region* of Brazil. The area has some of the *oldest prehistoric paintings of the Americas*.

The park was created to protect the *prehistoric artifacts and paintings* found there. It became a *World Heritage Site* in 1991. Its head archaeologist is Niède Guidon. Its best known archaeological site is *Pedra Furada*.


Canion das Andorinhas, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piaui, Brazil_9005 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr


Alto da Pedra Furada, Parque Nacional da Serra da Capivara, Piauí, Brazil_9444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Tiradentes - Minas Gerais*

*Tiradentes* is a municipality in the Brazilian state of *Minas Gerais*. Tiradentes had an estimated population of 7,002, as of 2010. 
The original village was established in *1702* and became a city on 19 January 1718.
It has been acclaimed as an *unspoiled example of colonial architecture*.


Crepúsculo em Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Tiradentes, Minas Gerais by Mario Howat, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Royal Portuguese Cabinet of Reading in Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro*

The *Royal Portuguese Cabinet of Reading* is a library and *lusophone cultural institution*, is located in Luís de Camões Street, number 30, in the center of the city of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It is listed by the *State Institute of Cultural Heritage*. 

Elected the* fourth most beautiful library in the world* by Time magazine, the Cabinet has the *largest collection of Portuguese literature outside Portugal*.


Real Gabinete Português de Leitura - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Real Gabinete Português de Leitura - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Naufragados Beach in Florianópolis - Santa Catarina*

*Praia de Naufragados* is a beach on *Santa Catarina Island* in Florianópolis, Santa Catarina, Brazil. The beach is 1.45 km in length and is *only accessible by a 4 km walking trail*.


Naufragados Beach, Florianópolis, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr


Naufragados Beach, Florianópolis, Brazil by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Town of Serro - Minas Gerais*

*Serro* is a Brazilian municipality located in the state of *Minas Gerais*. In colonial times the city was known by the name *Vila do Príncipe* (English: Princeville). In this city were born Emerico Lobo de Mesquita, one of the most prominent composers of the *Classicism movement in Brazil*, and Gomes Carneiro, a general who fought on the *Paraguayan War* and on the *Federalist Riograndense Revolution*.


Sunset in Serro by Kevin McGarry, on Flickr


Serro, Minas Gerais, Brasil by Kevin McGarry, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cachoeira Grande in Serra do Cipó National Park - Minas Gerais*

The *Serra do Cipó National Park* is a national park in the state of *Minas Gerais*, Brazil. The park is in the *Cerrado* biome. It has the objectives of preserving *natural ecosystems* of great ecological relevance and *scenic beauty*, enabling scientific research, environmental education, *outdoors recreation* and *eco-tourism*. 


Cachoeira Grande by Kevin McGarry, on Flickr


Cachoeira Grande by Kevin McGarry, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset in the Beaches of Upaon-Açu Island - Maranhão*

*Upaon-Açu Island* (officially), also known as *São Luís Island* or Maranhão Island is an island in state of Maranhão, Brazil with an area of 1,410 km² (544 sq mi), located between the *São Marcos Bay* and the *São José Bay*. There are 4 cities located in the island: *São Luís*, after which the island is named, São José de Ribamar, Paço do Lumiar, and Raposa. The population of these 4 cities in July 2013 IBGE estimate is *1,366,266*, São Luís is the *capital of the state*.


IMG_4991.jpg by Julio, on Flickr


IMG_2333.jpg by Julio, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Waterfalls in Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goiás*










*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park*

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park* is a national park of Brazil located in the state of *Goiás*, on the top of an ancient plateau with an estimated age of *1.8 billion years*. The park was created on January 11, 1961 by President Juscelino Kubitscheck, and listed as a *World Heritage Site* by Unesco in 2001. It occupies an area of 655 sq. kilometres in the municipalities of Alto Paraíso de Goiás, Cavalcante and Colinas do Sul. The park is maintained by *Chico Mendes Institute for Biodiversity Conservation*.


Cachoeira by Eduardo Gibba, on Flickr


Cachoeira Santa Barbara by Eduardo Gibba, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Ubatuba - São Paulo*










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ubatuba* is a coastal city of the northern coast of *São Paulo state*. The city has around *80,000 inhabitants*. The city lies the *Tropic of Capricorn*. The urban area is mainly concentrated in the Atlantic and valley areas.


praia da fazenda, ubatuba, litoral paulista, estrada rio santos, São Paulo 8874 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr


ilha das couves, em frente a picinguaba, ubatuba, São Paulo 8936 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*From the previous page (by me):

Itatiaia National Park - Rio de Janeiro | Minas Gerais
Beaches in Trancoso - Bahia
Tijuca National Forest in Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro
Historic Town of Paraty - Rio de Janeiro
Três Picos State Park - Rio de Janeiro
*

*Catimbau Valley National Park - Pernambuco*

The *Catimbau National Park* is a national park in the state of Pernambuco, Brazil. It protects a *semi-arid area of caatinga* with *sandstone caverns and caves* in which *prehistoric art* has been found.


High!!! Catimbau National Park by pmenge, on Flickr


Sunshine by pmenge, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itaimbezinho Canyon in Aparados da Serra National Park - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

The *Aparados da Serra National Park* is a national park located in the *Serra Geral* range of Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina states in the south of Brazil. 
It has been created in *1959* as *one of Brazil's first national parks*, to protect the *Itaimbezinho Canyon*. It extends over an area of 10,250 hectares.


Brazil - Cambará do Sul by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Brazil - Cambará do Sul by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Historic Center of Salvador - Bahia*










*Historic Center of Salvador*

*Salvador* was the *first colonial capital of Brazil* and *the city is one of the oldest in the New World* (founded in *1549* by Portuguese settlers).

The *Historic Center of Salvador*, also known as *Pelourinho*, is a *historic neighborhood* in western Salvador, Bahia. It was the city's center during the *Portuguese colonial period* and was named for the whipping post in its central plaza where African slaves received punishment for various infractions. The Historic Center is extremely *rich in historical monuments* dating from the *17th through the 19th centuries*.


Igreja da Ordem Primeira de São Francisco by Luiz Antonio Dourado Gonçalves, on Flickr


Lar Franciscano Santa Izabel by Luiz Antonio Dourado Gonçalves, on Flickr








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mount Roraima National Park - Roraima*

*Monte Roraima National Park* is a national park in the state of Roraima, northern Brazil. It includes the *Brazilian section of Mount Roraima*, and other mountains along the borders with Venezuela and Guyana, and a diverse environment including tropical rainforest and savanna. The park is fully contained within the *Raposa Serra do Sol Indigenous Territory*, and has the dual role of *conserving the environment* and *supporting the constitutional rights of the indigenous people*.


Roraima e Roraiminha by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


Chapéu de nuvens - Serra do Sol - Roraima by Thiago Laranjeiras, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Coral Coast - Alagoas*

The *Coral Coast Enviroment Protection Area* is a Brazilian conservation area located between the municipalities of *Rio Formoso* (Pernambuco state) and *Maceió* (Alagoas state). The area protects *coral reefs* and associated ecossystems, incluing many *endangered animals*. It's a very touristic area with *major touristic hotspots* such as *Maragogi* and *Carneiros Beach*.

It's the *world's 2nd largest coral reef barrier*, only behing the Great Barrier Reef in Australia.


Praia do Patacho by Paulo de Carvalho, on Flickr


Beautiful Ocean by David Vieira, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Araucaria Forest in Serra Geral National Park - Rio Grande do Sul | Santa Catarina*

*Serra Geral National Park* is a national park in the states of *Rio Grande do Sul* and *Santa Catarina*, Brazil. 
The Campos Gerais plateau region has a gently undulating topography with heights ranging from 900 to 1,200 metres above sea level. 

The park is known for its reserves of *Araucaria Forest*, *canyons* and *temperate climate*.


Tree and Araucarias by Douglas Scortegagna, on Flickr


Neve em Santa Catarina by Arthur Puls, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco*










*Brazilian Atlantic Islands: Fernando de Noronha and Atol das Rocas Reserves*

*Fernando de Noronha* is an archipelago of *21 islands* and islets in the *Atlantic Ocean*, *354 km* (220 mi) offshore *from the Brazilian coast*.

In 2001 *UNESCO* designated it as a *World Heritage* Site because of the importance of its environment. Its timezone is *UTC-02:00* all year around. The local population and travellers can get to Noronha by plane or cruise from *Recife* (545 km) or by plane from *Natal* (360 km). A small environmental preservation fee is charged from tourists upon arrival by Ibama (Institute of Environment and Renewable Natural Resources).


Praia do Cachorro - Fernando de Noronha/PE by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Praia da Baía dos Porcos - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr















​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro:

Rio de Janeiro: Landscape with the Corcovado as a backdrop by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

_*Vila Bela da Santissima Trindade
Mato Grosso, Brasil*_​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

_*Lençois Maranhenses
Maranhao, Brasil*_​
_*







*_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Fervedouro*_* da Ceiça*_
*Tocantins*_*, Brasil








*_


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Monte Roraima
Roraima, Brazil*​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter in the Campo dos Padres Mountains - Santa Catarina

Campos dos Padres* is a *mountainous region* in the *state of Santa Catarina*. This region concentrates the *highest peaks in Santa Catarina state with altitude reaching up to *1,800 meters above sea level. This is also one of the coldest and most prone to snowfall regions in Brazil.









Tomás WRuas









Tomás WRuas


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jalapão State Park - Tocantins

Jalapão State Park* is a state park in the microregion of *Jalapão* in eastern *Tocantins*, Brazil. 
It contains a variety of landscapes including cerrado vegetation, sand dunes and flat-topped plateaus.


Serra do Espírito Santo, Jalapão, TO by Gabriel Castaldini, on Flickr


Jalapão, TO - Brasil by Gabriel Castaldini, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Itaim - Bahia










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

São Paulo, São Paulo State








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Gramado, Rio Grande do Sul*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Brazilian Native, Amazonas State*

*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Parnaíba, Piauí








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Cachoeira Couto Magalhães, Mato Grosso*
Alto Araguaia









ultramacho.com.br​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Torres, Rio Grande do Sul*
*









-------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Antonio Prado, Rio Grande do Sul










------------------------------------------------------------------------------








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Maringá, Paraná*
*










----------------------------------------------------------------
*
*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Paraty, Rio de Janeiro State*

*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

São Cristóvão, Sergipe











Turismo Sergipe​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Areia - Paraíba*​








​
pelomundocomoscar​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ilha do Mel, Paraná*​








​
viagensecaminhos​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Aurora do Tocantins*
Pequizeiro Beach










Turismo em Goiás​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Cavalcante, **Goiás*
Rei da Prata Waterfalls










Turismo em Goiás​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Recife*











Brazil Repost​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro*

*







*

*Carioca Curte*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Gipoia Island
Angra dos Reis








*
@cariocacurte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Corumbau Beach*
Prado, Bahia​









caraivaawery​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*TIRADENTES, MINAS GERAIS*









*fonte*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Encantado Canyon, Tocantins*

*







*​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*São** João d'Aliança, **Goiás*
Coca Cola Waterfalls








​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Pindorama, Tocantins*
Japonese Lagoon










Prefiro Viajar Por Ai​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ilha Grande*
Meros Beach









Fonte​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Maxaranguape, Rio Grande do Norte*
Parranchos de Maracajaú










enseadamaracajau​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Cambará** do Sul, Rio Grande do Sul*

*







*​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Santa Cecília, Santa Catarina


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Ibati, Paraná


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Tiradentes, Minas Gerais


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Benedito Novo, Santa Catarina


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Salvaterra swamp, Pará


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Casa Brasileira museum, São Paulo


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Cânions de São Francisco, Sergipe


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Ilha dos Frades, Bahia


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Palhoça, Santa Catarina


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra Gaúcha, Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Pedra Machado, Ceará


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Jalapão, Tocantins


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Alagoas, Maceió


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Perimbó national park, Paraná


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Road in Santa Catarina hills


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Catimbau valley, Pernambuco


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Xingu natives in Mato Grosso state


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Caxias do Sul, Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Santana do Livramento, Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra Catarinense, Santa Catarina


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Catimbau Valley, Pernambuco


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Curitiba, Paraná


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra Gaúcha


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Lençóis Maranhenses, Rio Grande do Norte


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra dos Órgãos national park, Rio de Janeiro


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Maragogi, Alagoas


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra Gaúcha, Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra da Capivara, Piauí


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Campos do Jordão, São Paulo


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Serra Catarinense. Santa Catarina


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Chapada Diamantina, Bahia


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Jalapão, Tocantins


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Rio da Conceição, Tocantins*








​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Araucárias forest, Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Salvador, Bahia


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Gramado, Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Urupema, Santa Catarina


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Três Picos State Park - Rio de Janeiro*











*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

The *state park* is the largest in *Rio de Janeiro*, and preserves a large portion of *Atlantic Forest* in excellent condition. The park has the *greatest biodiversity found in Rio de Janeiro* due to the range in *altitude from 100 to 2,316 metres* (328 to 7,598 ft). Vegetation ranges from *dense sub-montane rainforest to cloud forest and alpine meadows*.

Três Picos by Pablo Barros, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Iguaçu Falls - Paraná*










Part of *Iguaçu National Park

Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Cataratas do Iguaçu by Stephanie Vasconcelo, on Flickr


Cataratas do Iguaçu by Stephanie Vasconcelo, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Carneiros Beach at the Coral Coast - Pernambuco*

The *Coral Coast Enviroment Protection Area* is a Brazilian conservation area located between the municipalities of *Rio Formoso* (Pernambuco state) and *Maceió* (Alagoas state). The area protects *coral reefs* and associated ecossystems, incluing many *endangered animals*. It's a very touristic area with *major touristic hotspots* such as *Maragogi* and *Carneiros Beach*.

It's the *world's 2nd largest coral reef barrier*, only behing the Great Barrier Reef in Australia.


PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-4X5-011-1-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


PRAIA DOS CARNEIROS - 28-11-21-2X1-QUADRO-1-BASE-VIBRANTE-PRONTA-OK-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Aerial View of Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul

Gramado* is a municipality and touristic town in the southern Brazilian state of *Rio Grande do Sul*, in the *Serra Gaúcha region*. It has *temperate climate* and is located at *850 m* above sea level. The population is of *34,110 inhabitants*. The *german and italian* influences are very strong in the area.


GRAMADO-13-07-22-16x9-003 by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


GRAMADO-LAGO NEGRO-14-07-22-16x9-002-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Maragogi - Alagoas

Maragogi* is located on the *Coral Coast* – Costa dos Corais – 130 kilometers of continuous living tropical reefs on the coast of Northeast Brazil. The municipality is the second most visited city after Maceio the state capital of Alagoas.


Maragogi_beach_Brazil_07 by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Maragogi_beach_Brazil_11 by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*On the shores of São Francisco River - Alagoas*

The *São Francisco River* is a large river in Brazil. With a length of *2,914 kilometres*, it is the l*ongest river that runs entirely in Brazilian territory*, and the fourth longest in South America and overall in Brazil (after the Amazon, the Paraná and the Madeira).

Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Manso Lake in Chapada dos Guimarães National Park - Mato Grosso*

The *Chapada dos Guimarães National Park* is a national park in the state of Mato Grosso, Brazil. It is a *region of rugged terrain with dramatic cliffs and waterfalls*, and contains the *geographical centre of South America*.

lago do manso - chapada dos guimaraes by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

lago do manso - chapada dos guimaraes by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wildlife in the Pantanal Wetlands - Mato Grosso*









*
Pantanal Conservation Area*​
The *Pantanal* is a natural region encompassing the* world's largest tropical wetland area*, and the *world's largest flooded grasslands*. It is located mostly within the Brazilian state of Mato Grosso do Sul, but it extends into Mato Grosso and portions of Bolivia and Paraguay.

pousada piuval by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

yacht millennium piuval by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from Iriri Beach in Anchieta - Espírito Santo

Anchieta *is a municipality in the Brazilian state of Espírito Santo. Its population was 29,779 in 2020 and its area is 412 km². Its average elevation is 2m above sea level.

hotel espadarte by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

hotel espadarte by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sertão Scenes - Bahia*

The *Sertão *is the "hinterland" or "backcountry". Northeast Brazil is largely covered in a scrubby upland forest called a *caatingas*, a a*rid and semi arid area*. The sertão is also detailed within the famous book of Brazilian literature Os Sertões (The Backlands), which was written by the Brazilian author Euclides da Cunha.

Brazil - Bahia by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

(explore 72 01/24/2022) Ruin in Xingó / Ruína no Xingó by Celso Castro Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Preguiças River Mouth - Maranhão*

The *Preguiças River *is a river of Maranhão state in northeastern Brazil.

Foz do Rio Preguiças. by JJLeite, on Flickr

Resorts entre o Rio Preguiças e o Oceano. by JJLeite, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hercílio Luz Bridge in Florianópolis - Santa Catarina*

The* Hercílio Luz Bridge*, located in Florianópolis, the capital city of Santa Catarina State in southern Brazil, is the first bridge constructed to link the Island of Santa Catarina to the mainland.

It is the *longest suspension bridge in Brazil*. The central span was considered quite long (but not the longest, at 340 metres) at the time of its opening and is still one of the 100 largest suspension bridges.


Hercilio Luz Bridge & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


Hercilio Luz Bridge & Beach by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Waterfalls in Serra Gaúcha Region - Rio Grande do Sul*

The *Serra Gaúcha* (Gaucho Highlands) is a cultural region comprising the mountainous areas in the northeastern portion of Rio Grande do Sul state in southern Brazil. Most of its inhabitants are of *German and Italian ancestry*. Consequently, the cities in the Serra Gaúcha reflect German and Italian influences through their architecture, gastronomy, and culture. Geographically, it is part of the *Serra Geral mountain range*.

Cascata das Andorinhas, Rolante, RS. by Mario Howat, on Flickr

Parque das 8 Cachoeiras em São Francisco de Paula by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ponta de Seixas in João Pessoa - Paraíba

Ponta do Seixas*, also known as Cape Branco, is a cape on the Atlantic coast of Paraíba state, eastern Brazil, that forms the *easternmost point of the American continents*, roughly 8 km (5 mi) southeast of João Pessoa, the state capital.


FAROL DE CABO BRANCO 13-06-2021-16X9-OK-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, on Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jalapão State Park - Tocantins*

*Jalapão State Park* (Portuguese: Parque Estadual do Jalapão) is a state park in the microregion of Jalapão in eastern Tocantins, Brazil. It contains a variety of *landscapes including cerrado vegetation, sand dunes and flat-topped plateaus*.


Jalapão, TO - Brasil by Gabriel Castaldini, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Formiga, Jalapão, TO by Gabriel Castaldini, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Winter in Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina

Serra do Rio do Rastro* is a mountain range located in the southeast of the state of Santa Catarina, Southern Brazil. It is crossed by the road SC-390, with *remarkable landscapes and deep cliffs*.









Source


Neve em Santa Catarina by Arthur Puls, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Trindade and Martim Vaz Archipelago - Espírito Santo*

*Trindade and Martim Vaz *is an archipelago located in the South Atlantic Ocean about *1,100 kilometres (680 miles) east of the coast* of the Brazilian state of Espírito Santo, of which it forms a part. The archipelago has a total area of 10.4 square kilometres (4.0 square miles) and a navy supported research station of up to 8 people.









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Azeda Beach in Armação dos Búzios - Rio de Janeiro

Armação dos Búzios*, locally often referred to as just Búzios, is a* resort town and a municipality located in the state of Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil. It is 173 km east of the city of Rio de Janeiro. Today, Búzios is a popular getaway from the city and a *worldwide tourist site*, especially among Brazilians and Argentinians.









marcelo nacinovic









marcelo nacinovic


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park - Goiás*









*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park

Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park* is a national park of Brazil located in the state of Goiás, *on the top of an ancient plateau with an estimated age of 1.8 billion years*. The park was created on January 11, 1961 by President Juscelino Kubitschek, and *listed as a World Heritage Site by Unesco in 2001*. It occupies an area of 2,405 square kilometres (929 sq mi) in the municipalities of Alto Paraíso de Goiás, Cavalcante and Colinas do Sul. The park is maintained by Chico Mendes Institute for Biodiversity Conservation.


Araquem- Chapada dos Veadeiros by Wev's Bronw, on Flickr


Stunning View by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------

